# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 7



## LovesChoc

Hi Eveyone,

I'm new to this site and have been reading through all your posts. I must say its great to know that I'm not the only one in the world that is taking Clomid. It does feel like that some days.

Ive just finished my first course of clomid 50mg. I was told to take one tablet on the 2nd day of my period and continue for 5 days.

Just waiting now for the dreaded monthly to start and have no idea what its going to be like after the clomid.

Any help and advise would be greatly appreciated.

Caroline xxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Caroline

This is my first time on clomid I have to take 50mg from day 2 to day 6 like u, how did u feel on them? I took my first tablet yesterday and was nervous.  Do u know if it has helped u to ovulate?

Good luck x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Poppy,

I felt ok. THe only side effects I had were very mild headaches, bloating and spots. I look like a spotty teenager!!   

Not sure if I did ovulate. I had to go and have a blood test on day 21 of my cycle. This apprentaly shows if I ovulated. My next appointment is in May so won't know until then.

Im using ovulation test strips which worked really well. They detect the LH level in your urine. When they show positive you should ovulate in the next 36 hours. I can give you the link to the internet site that I order them from if you like?

Just waiting now for my next period which im dreading as this will be the first one on clomid and do not know what its going to be like.  When it comes I will then be starting round 2 of clomid.

Try not to be nervous. I do think the side effects on 50mg are mild. I certainly felt ok.

Good luck to you to. If you need a chat at any time then message me   xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Caroline

I'm feeling tired today tho had good nights sleep, feel bit strange can't put my finger on why and have a headache, I have to have day21 bloods done too so hopefully results will be positive for us, I have some ovulation tests tho I have heard the Clearblue ones are the best tho expensive r ur tests the ones with lines or smiley face to show ur ovulating? I'm nervous about it all my next appt is April and I'm praying I have good news
U never know u mite not have to go to round 2 of clomid

Lots of luck and   let me know how u get on x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey poppy,

I use the ones with the  lines on. I get them from a site call Access Diagnostics. You get 10 in a pack. Not very expensive either. Much cheaper then the clearblue ones.

My friend used them when she was trying to fall pregnant and they worked for her twice, so she recommended them to me. They have worked fine for me. They have showed the LH surge but I just don't know if I ovulated and I won't know until my next appointment in May after 3 courses of clomid.

Fingers crossed I don't get to round 2 but im due on today and have the twinges already.  

I'm sure you will be fine. They say that clomid works mostly on the 3rd course. Most of the success stories I have read from other woman taking clomid have fallen pregnant on the 3rd course. 

Lots of luck to you to and I will let you know how I get on. 

Keep in touch  

Caroline xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Cud be implantation pains not period pains will keep my fingers crossed for u, iv got some Clearblue ones but if I need them again will prob get cheaper ones as they are expensive,

Can I ask the website u got yours from? 

Wishing u look and hope u get  x


----------



## LovesChoc

I really hope they are implantation pains. Its just so hard to tell. 

The website is ***************************/acatalog/Ovulation_Prediction.html I use the Advanced LH strips. 10 tests for £7.50. They also do the clearblue tests that you use. Might be cheaper?

Thanks Poppy. I will let you know how I get on.

Keep in touch  

Caroline xx


----------



## LovesChoc

It appears the address hasn't come up properly!!!  

Its access diagnostics not the www.google.com then copy the rest of the html.

Cxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Its still not working.

The site is Access Diagnostics.

Cx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hahaha still not doing it. Is there anyway I can message you rather then this post as it doesn't like it?

Cxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya hun and welcome to FF and clomid 

HAve you taken a look at the usuful info and side effects thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

and why not join in the chatter thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254174.420

There is also this thread about general hints and tips for Fertility Friends, I'm not sure if you have seen 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Shelley,

Thank you for your welcome and for the links. I will have a look at those.  

So glad I found this site. So nice to talk to people who are going through the same. You don't feel so alone  

Caroline xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls

i hope you dont mind me joining you all?

thought it would be good to give a bit of background and i also have my first question too!

Hubby and I have been TTC number 2 now for 16 cycles.  i had a c section with my son and these resulted in some issues for me, i had a lap and dye back in November and was told i was full of scar adhesions from the section and also some endo running on the back of my uterus - all was removed.  

i suffer from spotting about 7 days before AF and on my last visit to consultant i was told i  likely have a luteal phase defect and also that my FSH level is a little high (11) likely all caused by the endo.  anyway i have been on cyclogest progesterone for 2 cycles and i have not had any spotting which is fantastic but sadly not a hint of a BFP either.

so i am now starting my first cycle on Clomid 100mg days 2 to 6.  i was told that if i do not get pregnant within 3m that really we should just look to IVF because of my high FSH level.

all of my friends are either pregnant or have just had their second baby and i do not know anyone who has been though anything like my this.  i guess i feel really really on my own about it and i am losing hope.  its taking over my life and i feel so guilty all the time.

anyway sorry about that long ramble!!!  

my question is if AF on day one is really really light do i still count that as day 1 and take clomid next day - day 2?

Thank you!!


----------



## angel star

Hi SarLiv,

Sorry you find yourself here, but you have come to the right place for support. It sounds like you have been through a lot with all the adhesions and endo (not that I really know that much about it)  .

Great that your spotting has stopped with the cyclogest. I have low progesterone and have cyclogest or hCG support for this but not this cycle (long story) and have also had my clomid dose increased to 100mg for 5 days recently to help improve the quality of ovulation. I am doing something called Naprotechnology.

It is really difficult when everyone around seems to be pregnant and you feel left behind. All the emotions that come along with ttc are so difficult to cope with at times, but that is why being able to come and offload here is great. You will not feel alone here and I always said that after my DS was born that I would never let it take over my life but some days I do feel I have slipped back to the beginning, but then other days are better.

As for your question about AF, my clinic say count day 1 as proper flow not spotting. Don't know if that helps,  but sure one of the other ladies will answer too.

Come and join us over on the crazy clomid cycle board and good luck.


----------



## LovesChoc

Ive got the dreaded P today  

Start clomid round 2 tomorrow. Fingers crossed it works this month  

Hope you all are doing ok out there?  

Caroline xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Caroline and all the rest of the girls!!

I have moved our chat to here as we needed to be in the Clomid room not the newbies!!

Look forward to chatting to you all soon!!

Vic xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

I have merged some threads into this new chatter thread, I'm sure the other girls will be along soon 

Welcome to the newbies, here are a few threads to help if you haven't already seen them

the useful info and side effects thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

There is also this thread about general hints and tips for Fertility Friends
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Rosey78

Hello all
Day 5 of cycle today and day 4 of clomid. Did any if u get any side effects?? Iv been fine up to tiday and this afternnon seem to have little niggle in lower pelvic area- surely too soon for any growing follies Wonder if its my imagination lol xxx


----------



## jenni01

Is this our new home?!! 
OK well if it is...Good Morning Ladie's!! 
Rosey..Definately sound's like something's happening hun!! Time to get busy hun!! 
Caroline...Hi hun!! Good luck with your 2nd round!!  
Vicnste...Hope you're OK!! 
Sarliv..Hello and welcome!! 
To all the other girlie's!! 
AFM: Nothing to report really!! but thought I'd say Hi!! 
So I hope you all have a good day and takecare of yourselve's!!
Jen.xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Found you at last    Thought you were all hiding  

CD14 for me today. Got a blazing + OPK so it's on its way. Haven't had bad pains down below yet, so sort of knew Ov hadn't happened yet.
Off shopping today. Feeling a bit rubbish in general. Can't sleep well and feel all stuffy nosed and achy.   Hopefully I can buy myself something to cheer me up  

Jenni - Just for you, I used a softcup last night!    Not sure I like them still, nothing came out until this morning when I took it out, but I have images of them all being trapped behind the softcup and not being able to reach the cervix.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Floofy!!
Go and buy yourself some thing gorgeous hun!! Cheer yourself up!! 
I'm sorry you don't like the cup hun! 
If you're not happy using it just carry on the way you were before, it's what ever make's you comfortable!! 
Have a good time shopping hun!! Don't spend too much! 

OH! and Hello ladie's we seem to have all been mingled together into one big chat family!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi everyone, 

Iv just found that i have been moved here and this is my new chat home now!!  

Hope you are all ok!!

Im still having lots of   at the moment and I have to do my 1st ovulation test tomorrow to see if its happening or not, fingers crossed it will do over the next few days!! I do feel a bit low though i cant understand why, i think its just the waiting and hoping.

Jenni01 - Hi hun, hope your ok too!! Great to talk to others thats in the same situation as yourself,  

Floofy - Hi hun, hope you have gone shopping to spoil yourself and make yourself feel better, let us know what you bought!!  

Caroline - Hi hun, have you started taking your 2nd round of Clomid today hun, good luck with that one and keep me posted  

Hope all you other ladies are ok  

Vic xx


----------



## jenni01

Vicnste..Hi hun! you're right hun it's a combination of everything that make's us OK one day and then not the next!! 
But heyho it's worth it eh!! 
Glad to see your keeping your DH busy!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Yeah its defo worth it, I just wish us all on here so much luck and hope we all get preggers soon!!  

It will be lovely when we have all had babies and we are still keeping in touch, we can post pics up and talk aboout mummy things,  

Im defo keeping my dh busy ha ha ha   he's not complaining either, i woke him up at 3am this morning for some   ha ha ha it was soooo funny, i just had a urge.

What CD are you on at the mo, im on CD 10, so should be ovulating over the next few days!!


----------



## liv 28

Good morning... I was very confused has to where everyone had gone (not that it takes much )

Jenni01..DH had no luck finding instead cups in the chemists said they were looking at him like he was crackers! So were ordering them on line for next month ( we wont need them tho)

Floofymad....buy something nice it always helps me

vicnste.....try to keep your chin up (easier said than done i know) 

AFM spoke to the Dr yesterday about the pain I'm having and he said because I'm realising 4 eggs this month he would be more surprised if I had rang him and said I had no pain and just take it easy.

Hope everyone has a good day big  s and   x x x


----------



## jenni01

Liv..know wonder you're uncomfortable!! but well done on the eggie's hun!!! 

Vicnste...Oh hun when you were getting jiggy I was having my first cuppa!!I get up early but don't think my DH would appreciate me waking him for BMS!! 
I'm also in the BMS stage hun!! so fingers crossed for all of us!!!  
I have a good feeling about this month for us!! 
Jen.xx
p.s..Liv I was also confused as to where to go this morning but at least now there's more of us!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Liv.... awww i can imagine the pain you are having releasing 4 eggs, hope you feel better soon hun, but that is good news!!  
Im quite positive most days but just recently iv been feeling a bit low, i think it might be side effects of Clomid as well, il be fine. 

Jenni.... ha ha ha thats mad!! Dont think it will ever happen again it was just a spur of the moment thing!   Good luck with your bms hun, fingers crossed for you too!!  

I have just noticed that i am shaking slightly do you think that could be the side effects of the Clomid too, i also have a very slight headache??

Vic x


----------



## Heluerto

Bookmarking!

At least my Chicken eggs are working better than my own!  I have 11 out of 12 fertile eggs in my incubater - not long to wait now for them to hatch!


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

Sorry if there was confusion... I had merged a couple of newbie threads and started a new clomid chatter thread as well

I will make sure that this is the correct link now I am closing them


----------



## Shellebell

vicnste said:


> This is my story so far....
> 
> I am trying to have a baby and i have just had a laparoscopy op to remove all endometriosis, and check my tubes were ok. The op went well and all is fine with my tubes (thank god), so now my gynae has put me on Clomifene 50mg to try to help me conceive. I am already ovulating as normal this is just to make it easier (i hope). Iv just finished my 1st course on the tablets and now im waiting to ovulate and im also checking my bbt every morning, and using ovulation tests on days 11-14 to see when i ovulate.
> We have been trying for 4 years to have a baby and i am just really down about the whole thing now i cannot wait to get preg!!
> Is anyone else in a similar situation to me or had a good success with Clomifene??
> Look forward to hearing back from you......
> 
> I would love to speak to everyone who is in the same situation as me and knows how i feel.
> 
> Vic


This was on your other thread hun, just in case no-one else had seen it


----------



## floofymad

Hey all  

Well that shopping trip didn't go as planned....... lol. I forgot the £30 in vouchers I had for New Look, so nothing from there!  
Went into Next to swap a £14 shirt (wasn't fussed on it) and buy a polka dot skirt for £30, but ended up coming back with the skirt, a black jumper and a Runway dress (which I couldn't put back no matter how hard I tried!)  So £80 worse off. Oh well, I have to confess I have a slight shopping problem, and really am unable to put things back until I get paid etc.   
Could have spent a fortune today though, so I suppose I've got off lightly!      

Defo getting a cold. Keep burning up and feeling rubbish. 

Got first appt of reflexology in the morning. Really excited!    Hope she can solve ALL my problems! lol  

Talk soon!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Shellbell - thanks for moving that over  

Floofy - that sounds like a good shopping trip hun!! Wish it was me


----------



## leanneNpaul

HELP PLZ, got my tabs, not sure if i need to take the noreth or not as got another bit of paper from mr steer for tamoxifen 80mg a day but nothing to help af come on , just read the ins leaf and says you can take for fertility with out being on af, but i had already pleaded with the phara for the noreth and she gave it to me thinking i need it first coz thats what his reg told us when we see him lol.

do i take noreth like reg said and i pleaded for with tamoxifen at the chemist or do i just take the tamoxifen like the ins leaf says and mr steer sent paper work for ? i wont be able to get hold of him now for a whole week and have to start taking them friday.

sorry for no pers this post got to catch up still as all the new links and posts lol, WELCOME newbies x
 and   to all try and stay


----------



## jenni01

Leanne...Sorry hun I don't know about the drug's but why not phone your Dr/clinic?...surely they would help! 

Floofy..Good shopping trip!! I can't seem to get the shoes off my feet I try on!! 

Chat tomorrow girl's, DH is home so yet more BMS!!! 
Jen.xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

i did call the clinic and another other reg didnt know and said my cons wont be about for a week !


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Leanne.... hi nice to meet you hun!!   Im not sure about the tabs, why dont you try and google it and see what it comes up with?? GL with everything  

Jenni.... Ooooo have fun with your   i hope you conceive hun   speak to you soon!!

Im really confused at the moment as the ovulation test kit i have tell me to test myself on CD11 (which is tomorrow) but when i did the free ovulation calendar online that predicted that i wont be ovulating until CD14 (Monday), when do you think i should start testing to see whats happening?  

xxx


----------



## liv 28

vicnste... all the on line tests i ve done say day 14. Think day 14 is average but not true for everyone. I did nt start getting pain until 16 and the dr said it was ovulation, so i ovulated day 16 this time. We ve been having bms everyday since day 13 just to be sure.

Jenni....Your DH sounds like mine, I can just imagine his face if I woke him up in the early hours for bms.....Infact I just snuggled up to him on the settee and he said please god not again!!!!! I wanted a hug x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Liv... I think i will do a test tomorrow and see what that says and then just keep on with the BMS for the next week. I will do another test on Sunday as well and then on Monday, I usually get ovulation pains too so il look out for them as well.  

My DH wasnt best pleased when i woke him up, i dont think il be doing that again! ha ha  
He's the same as yours, all he keeps saying is im knackered not again,   poor thing he wont have any  left soon!!


----------



## poppy 29

Hi

Am due to take 4th clomid tablet today, it made my period shorter but I have been very emotional today, also my best friend who's pregnant has put her scan pics on ** and it upset me I feel bad for being upset but it hurts and I keep making excuses not to c feel like an awful friend but she told me at the wrong time

How is everyone else doin?

Vickers so funny he didn't say no tho! Ha

Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Poppy!!

Awww hun these tablets make our emotions go up the wall, i know exactly how you feel hunni, it will pass though   it made my P shorter too (thank god)!!!! I get the same feeling as you when i hear of someone close to me thats pregnant, we dont mean anything bad by it we are just so eager to have our own that we get a bit jealous sometimes and always question ourselves ... why me?? But we will get there in the end hun, im sure. Wishing you luck and  

My poor boyfriend ha ha ha, he didnt say no but he was not happy at all,   but iv told him you have to put the work in, i think whats getting to him is the fact one min im   and the next im   and then im   ha ha ha !!!

Im having a down day today as well Pop but im sure it will get easier  

xx


----------



## poppy 29

Awe thanks vic u cheered me up bit, ur funny I told my befriend he was like I'd be up for it I was like yeah rite I dont think so! He b winging he's too tired!

I do feel happy for them but jealous and hurt at same time :-(

Let's hope we get some 

Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Ha ha ha wake him up then and see what his response is   i bet he goes mad!! Mine did but still did it!! 

I know exactly what you mean hun, it mixed emotions and it feels weird, but it is not us being mean its just the way we feel. At least we understand eachother!!  

Yep hope we do hun,  

I'll be back on here later on at about 10pm so if your on il speak to you then if not il talk to you tomorrow,  

xx


----------



## poppy 29

Do u g on the chat room Hun?won't be on chat but do go on to read stuff

Speak soon xx


----------



## Dilee-99

heeellllllllooooooooo ladies

Well I have had no internet for 10 days ish    and have just caught up a bit but more to do so no personals just yet as not sure quite where you are all at!
I am feeling better better better of the clomid but unfortunatly non exosthings seem to be getting worse with non existent progesterone hence no oving and bleeding practically full time with lots of pain! I have however knocked off 9lb is 20 days and nearly back to my pre birth weight although I need to lose about another 14ibs! I am having a break whilst awaiting dh's SA and consultant appointment middle march when I hope we can move things forward!

the instead cups are also called moon cups and boots sell them on shelf with sanitary products for about £9.99. I use them for menstrual but have not used them for ttc spunk keeping lol although I am sure I will when I know I am actually ovulating! 

quick question, does anyone use persona ovulation monitor? I just got given one and am on first cycle and not expecting to ov unless there is a miracle but was wondering if when you get the egg symbol it stays all day? I usually put my test stick in and go off to do stuff and sometimes dont come back til it has finished and turned itself off at which time I remove the stick and get my red or green light. I then also have another look at it later..... if it were to give me an egg would it just appear briefly when you take the stick out or does it stay all day?

right will be catching up more next few days and posting again,
love to all and welcome newbies,
dilly


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
Dilly..Congrat's on the weight loss hun!! I bet you're chuffed to bit's! 

Poppy..Nice to meet you!! Sorry you're a little down hun, but like the girl's say we all get good and bad day's!! 
With ref to people being pregnant, I totally know where you're coming from, but it will be your time soon and then you can put your scan pic's on **!! It will happen!!  
Liv...Yep hun def think I'd be on my own if I woke him!! he love's his sleep!! In fact once on his time off he actually slept for 36hrs!! and only got up for 4 weewee's!! I think he think's he's a student!! 
Vic..You made me giggle this morning with what you wrote "Hope you concieve!"....do you remember the day's when it would have been a simple "have a nice night!!"....now we all know when we're getting jiggy!! 
To all our other ladie's "Morning and I hope you're Ok!" 
AFM: Busy day for me, off to see specialist about my ankle (broke both of them years ago), also it's payday so off to  do big food shop!! and then at 3pm I have an interview!!!.. 
Jen..x
P.s...Dilly I'm sorry but I haven't used that before hun so I don't know...xx


----------



## angel star

Hi to everyone.

Jen, good luck with your interview and your visit to the specialist. 

Dilly, wow and well done with the weight loss - how did you do it?  Sorry don't use the ovulation monitor so can't help.

Poppy, I hope you are feeling a bit better. It's especially hard when people we know get pregnant so easily and we all find ourselves here and desperate. As others have said we all have our good and bad days but it's great we can come on here, chat and support each other. I've felt so much better since joining.

Vicnste, I think if I woke my DH in the middle of the night he'd tell me where to go  , but maybe I need to try 

Leanne, I'm sorry I can't help you with the question about your tablets and you probably needed to know yesterday. It's not good that the reg did not know.

Floofy, good shopping trip hey?   Hope your cold isn't too bad and enjoy your reflexology, bet it's lovely 

Hi to everyone else as I can't see you on this page to respond personally. Lots of             and      to all.

AFM, on CD 16 without clomid this cycle. Hardly any fertile mucus, pain gone and no BMS for 3 days as neck and shoulder done in  , did try but too painful and just feel another month wasted. Off to chiropractor this morning. I can't drive and my DS has gone to granny's 'cos I can't do anything with him. However, it is feeling slightly better today, yesterday everytime I moved I screamed in pain. At least I managed the whole night in bed, yesterday was up by 4am as pain sooo bad.


----------



## Nutpot

Dilly, I used Persona a long time ago and as far as I remember the egg does stay all day.......good luck         xxx

Vicnste, Try not to use those online ovulation calculators, I used them in my first 6 months of TTC and they were predicting that I ovulate on day 16 when in actual fact I was ovulating on day 13 so every month I kept missing it without knowing!!!!! It is a complete myth that EVERYONE ovulates on day 14. In a normal ovulatory cycle some ladies ovulate as early as day 9 or 10 and some ladies ovulate as late as day 20 or 21. The best suggestion is to have regular sex from around day 10 to day 20 to completely cover it. I know sometimes it is difficult to get DH to 'perform' so often (it was for my DH   ) so once I knew exactly when my fertile time was we managed to BMS about 3 times in total, BUT if we could have managed more then we would have. Also remember it is best to make sure you have those little swimmers inside and ready to meet that egg BEFORE you ovulate because they can live up to 5 days inside you!!!!!!

Think i've mentioned this before but an excellent book to get which helps you to understand your body and when you ovulate is 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler. I highly recommend it, it was my bible and I wouldn't be without it. It worked for me anyway.

Good Luck and    for everyone xxx


----------



## liv 28

Good morning everyone............Feeling really good and positive today (my stepchildren are here so have to give my self that extra push)

angel star.....awww bless you huni hope your neck and shoulder are feeling better soon and try not to think of it as a wasted month and try to see it as giving your body a rest instead.

Dilly......well done with weight loss, sorry don't use that test so don't know the answer  I ll have DH pop into boots and pick up some moon/instead cups thank you

Jenni....HA and I thought it was just my DH, We argued on weds cos it was his day off and he did nt drag his bum out of bed until half 4!!!!!!!! Tried to explain that as the main career of his children and his personal maid I don't get lie ins and days off lol. Good luck with the interview I ll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you 


Afm..All my pain as gone now soooooooo thats it we ve done all we can this month so its just a matter of wait and see now
xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Everyone!!! 

Poppy.... How are you feeling today hunni, much better i hope!! No i dont really go on the chat room, whats it like? 

Dilly.... nice to meet you, im sorry i cant help with your question on the ovulation monitor, i have never used it before?

Jenni.... ha ha ha glad i make you laugh  i hope i conceive too and the rest of us in here  good luck with your interview and seeing the specialist hun!!

Angel.... nice to meet you, ha ha ha you should wake your dh in the night and you might be pleasantly surprised!!  im so sorry to here that you have damaged your neck hun, try not to get too down about not being able to have any bms, these things happen, you will have to make up for it next month!!  good luck with everything, im sure it will happen soon!

Nutpot... i will discard the ovulation calculator online then, and i will just use my tests sticks to give me a more accurate date, i thought the same thing though, why would everyone ov on CD14!!! Iv started having  every other day now once a day, but if we can do more we do! Yeah i want lots of swimmers inside me ready and waiting. I will take a look at that book, do you think there will be a copy on Amazon?

AFM.... im not feeling as emotional and moody as i was, but i have started to get stomach pains, when i touch my stomach it feels sensitive and like its bruised inside? I have also started feeling a bit sick and been getting more regular headaches than usual. I have also started taking Pregnacare conception tablets, so it might be something to do with that? At the moment im at work, it getting quite busy but i will get on here as much as poss.....

 and  to you all
Vic xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Girls,

I finally managed to find the post. My poor pea brain couldn't cope with a new thread being started. I couldn't see it for looking and its in my name to!!!!  

Hi Vic you ok today hun. Keeping busy?   
My OPK picked up my LH surge on day 13. In the instruction leaflet it says that you usually O 36 hrs after the LH surge.  And I also had the egg white stretchy stuff.

I get mild headaches to but don't get to bad where I have to take anything.

Hi to all of you girls that I haven't chatted to yet. Its very nice to meet you. Its fab to know your not alone in this world. It does feel like that some days.

Started my 2nd course of clomid last night. Had a slight hot sweat in the night but it wasn't to bad. Just waiting for the spots and the bloated tummy. Loving the big boobs ive got going on at the mo so does my DB  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi caroline

Glad you found us hun!!

Yeah iv been keeping very busy!! ha ha ha feel so sorry for my dh    he can have a rest soon though just a few more days!! Did i tell you i woke him at 3am the other morning!! ha ha ha  

Good luck with your 2nd course hun     iv got my fingers and toes crossed for you   
Do your boobs grow whilst on them?? i think iv got a bigger bum so does my dh  

Vic x


----------



## Nutpot

Hi Vic, yes you can get it on Amazon, that's where I got it for about £13 I think........good luck    xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Bless you. How have you notcied?  lol

It does say on the side effects that yoou can gain weight. I have put on a few pounds but im not sure wether that was because I was due on when I got on the scales. Not noticed my bum but my boobs def have got bigger wooohoooo  

Cxx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all......happy friday!!!!
Sorry for lack of personals bit mad at work. Quick question are all of u having ur clomid cycles monitored?? Im have 7dpo prog levels checked but thats it as gp has prescribed. Only reason i ask is someone medical today said its not good to take if not being monitored?? I understand bout multiple risks etc but is there anything else should be thinking about?? Oohhhh also about ohss......with this, if you got it when would it happen- when actually taking tablets or during ovulation time
Feel very clueless this morning!!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Rosey.

Im not being monitered. I was given 3 courses of clomid and have been left to get on with it. Im not due back to see my consultant until May. I have had a 21 day blood test but wont know the results to see wether I O until then!!

I have been reading about ohss. Seems quite scary. I wasn't told anything about that when I was given the Clomid   

I suggest if you are worried about anything or you don't feel right then give your Dr's a call.

Caroline xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Nutpot.... thanks hun, i will check it out now!! Im always printing things off the internet but i think its good to have a good book to read which tells you facts!  

Caroline..... iv noticed as my dh keeps going on about it and also when i put my jeans on my   is so POW!!! ha ha ha   all the weight im gaining is going on my ass!!!

Rosey... Happy Friday indeed!!! i have been put on it for 3 months and all my gynae asked me to do is go back and have a 21 day blood test before i begin my 3rd cycle, so not being monitored really??   Iv never heard of ohss what is it If your worried hun talk to your doc / nurse. 

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Guys,

OHSS  

What is OHSS?
Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS) is a potentially serious complication of fertility treatment, particularly of in vitro fertilisation (IVF) treatment.

What are the symptoms of OHSS?
The symptoms are abdominal swelling or bloating because of enlarged ovaries, nausea and, as the condition gets worse, vomiting.

Mild OHSS – mild abdominal swelling or bloating, abdominal discomfort and nausea. 
Moderate OHSS – symptoms of mild OHSS but the swelling and bloating is worse because fluid is building up in the abdomen. There is abdominal pain and vomiting. 
Severe OHSS – symptoms of moderate OHSS plus extreme thirst and dehydration because so much fluid is building up in the abdomen, passing very small amounts of urine which is very dark in colour (concentrated), difficulty breathing because of build-up of fluid in the chest and a red, hot, swollen and tender leg due to a clot in the leg or lungs (thrombosis). If you develop any of the symptoms, seek medical help immediately. 
What causes it?
Fertility drugs stimulate the ovaries to produce many egg sacs (follicles). Sometimes there is an excessive response to fertility drugs and this causes OHSS.

Overstimulated ovaries enlarge and release chemicals into the bloodstream that make blood vessels leak fluid into the body. Fluid leaks into your abdomen and, in severe cases, into the space around the heart and lungs. OHSS can affect the kidneys, liver and lungs. A serious, but rare, complication is a blood clot (thrombosis). A very small number of deaths have been reported.

Don'y freak yourselves out though. Just bear this in mind.

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

WOAH!!! Thats really scary!! That never even got mentioned to me at all,   its a good thing to know as then you can monitor your side effects and if they are similar to them ones you can get it checked out sooner rather than later!

Thanks for putting that on here Caroline, its a good piece of info!


----------



## LovesChoc

Your welcome. Try not to worry about it to much. I think its more to worry about when your on IVF.

Search for it on the internet. There is a lot of helpful sites explaining it all.

Cxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey hope everyone is ok, due to take my last tablet today touch wood haven't had any really bad symptoms hope that means it's working still, oh I wish my boobs wud grow that's a good side effect to have!

I'm only having 21 day bloods done but I have heard of people getting scanned whilst on clomid just hope my consultant things just having bloods will be fine I have heard of ohss and it scared me i was really unsure bout taking them but no goin back now 

Luck to u all xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey vic

Sorry using iPod to do this so cudnt c all messages, chatroom is ok sometimes when they lot of people on hard to keep up but nice to chat to people

Am feeling ok felt bit sick last nite but last tablet finite just hoping it works, how u feeling today Hun? X


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Poppy,

Thats good news about not having bad symptoms  

Ive just started my 2nd course of clomid last night, so I will see if the side effects get any worse the 2nd time around!! Hope not.

Ive only had my 21 day bloods done last month. No scans or anything like that. I guess I will see what they say in May which is my next appointment is after 3 courses.


Reading about OHSS it seems that it effects woman who are on IVF more. It can stay away from me thats for sure  

Hope your doing ok today? 

Caroline


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline... im gonna have a look on Google now, i think your right yeah it is probably worse on IVF?? It is soooo scary though  

Poppy.... fingers crossed that it works for you hunni   glad your feeling a bit better today!! I feel sick today and my stomach is quite sore even to touch it feels like it bruised inside dont have a clue what that could be!?!? Im sure il be fine though!! Its so good your not getting bad symptoms, hope it lasts for you.

More BMS for me tonight!! ha ha ha x


----------



## LovesChoc

Yeh is scary  

I wonder why you are so tender? Might be the build up to that little eggie being released hope so   either that or its all the sexy time   lol

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I dont know but its bloody sore!!!  

It could be all the   if it is that i can live with it!! ha ha 


x


----------



## angel star

Rosey, everywhere seems to be different how they monitor or don't monitor when on clomid. I had scans on my first cycle as the doctor wanted to make sure the dose was working for me. I had 3 scans to make sure I was developing follicles, had a mature size follicle and then ruptured. Since then I have been rescanned on a higher dose the once just to make sure the follicle was mature enough as question over size. I do have bloods done every month I'm on clomid on what they call peak+7, so 7 days after the last day I have peak type mucus (basically fertile mucus). These are for oestradiol as well as progesterone. But I think on the last chapter I did post something that said NICE recommended that all women be monitored on at least first cycle, but as we know that does not happen  . The thing is, if you do not have any monitoring done, how do they know the effectiveness and if you are on too much or too little? 

Liv, I loved your take on the lack of BMS and giving my body a rest instead of a wasted month - thank you  Anyway neck a lot better at moment and more fertile mucus today at last so may have  tonight. 

Vic, could be the pain is because you are about to ovulate      If carries on phone for some advice.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Angel... i was thinking that i hope it is    and i hope i get preggers!! It would make my year!!

Caroline... why would i be tender due to too much nookie? it has never happened before, i hope its nothing bad?? And now iv read that ohss thing im freakin out, il see how it goes!?

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
too tired to do personals but am slowly catching up.

With regards to monitoring it seems to vary widely. Personally I have progesterone checked cd21 and cd28 as it should be checked 7dpo and if we are inclined to ov late then cd21 would be too early to detect rise in prog level although some rise would prob be present id ovulation took place (on its way up).  I dont ov so dont have a problem but if I did and I knew when via opk's I would get progesterone level check around 8 days after + opk which would be about 7dpo.

I have never been offered tracking scans but would snap th at least having a blood test them up if I could. My opinion is that it unreasonable and a complete waist of time to give anyone clomid if they are not at least having a blood test to see if it makes them ovulate as neither you nor your treating clinic will know if it is working for you!!!! what is the point of giving you drugs to take and not checking what tfrom they are achieving! I get my bloods done at gp surgery and get results from them and they are also sent to my consultant.

dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

ok now you can read it 

I have never been offered tracking scans but would snap them up if I could. My opinion is that it unreasonable and a complete waist of time to give anyone clomid if they are not at least having a blood test to see if it makes them ovulate as neither you nor your treating clinic will know if it is working for you!!!! what is the point of giving you drugs to take and not checking what tfrom they are achieving! I get my bloods done at gp surgery and get results from them and they are also sent to my consultant.


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Caroline I was expecting the worst side effects but they meyb to come u never know I just hope it works, can u not ring ur gp and get the results of ur blood test I did and they gave me them and also sent copies to my consultant?

Vic it may be ovulation pains but if it lasts a while mayb contact consultant or doctor for advice, when did u take ur last tablet?

Luck to u all xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Rosey - I'm not being monitored at all. Not even 21 day bloods. And I have endo, so thinking it's not really great that they're overstimulating my ovaries and not checking that I'm ok.

Had reflexology today. Woman was amazing! So down to earth and told me some home truths about Western medicine, doctors and stuff we read etc. She thinks my liver is the problem so is working on sorting that out!  She totally disagrees with clomid, unless you don't ovulate at all, so wants me to stop at the end of this cycle, if I'm ok with that. I was thinking that I would stop anyway, cause it made my endo pains so bad last month. 

Weirdly, this month I don't seem to have had any major endo/ovulation pains. I had some last night, but only briefly and it's only really mild now. Wish my body would form a pattern, so I could tell FS etc when it's worst! 

We had  yesterday and day before, so thinking we probably have it covered. 

Anyway, got a friend coming round soon for a chat. Love to all     talk soon! x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Poppy... yeah it could be they dont usually make my stomach so tender?? i took my last tablet on 20th Feb, so i should be ov anytime soon really??

Floofy... hello!! glad you enjoyed your reflexology   , why does she disagree with clomid?? What are your endo pains like, as iv been getting quite bad pain in my tummy but i had all my endo removed in Dec so im not sure if it would be that or not??

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Poppy,

Im on round 2 so if my side effects get any worse I will let you know. Hope they don't.

Didn't think of phoning my docs. Was just waiting for my may appointment. i will give them a call.

Thanks  

Hi Vic,

I somethimes feel a bit bruised after a lot of nookie!! Im sure with you though it because your due to ovulate or are. Please don't freak out about OHSS. I know its worrying  

Cxx


----------



## liv 28

vicnste......maybe you should phone your Dr, not that I think its anything bad just think it would help ease your mind a bit.

Rosey,floofy and dilly...I'm having tvs scans at the minute until they get my dose right and then leaving me to it. I think its because I already ovulate so they don't want to over stimulate me but I also think who your Dr is plays a big part in weather they monitor you or not. Altho I think I would have insisted on scans for the first couple of months if I had nt been offered them.
x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline... you know what having said that i have felt bruised in the past after a lot of nookie so yeah that must be what it is, if it gets any worse il just go see the doc,   If you ring your docs and get your results let us know      

Liv.... i do think its what Caroline said as i have been totally going for it recently ha ha ha   but yeah if it gets any worse i will see the doc, thanks hun  

Im going to see a clairvoyant tonight...... i wonder what she is going to tell me!!? Im sooooo excited!!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey Vic,

I phoned the docs, results not into them yet. Have to try this time next week.

Its prob that and being tender from O. I felt tender more so last month. Prob just the clomid, but as liv said if it gets worse then give you docs a ring.

How exciting. Let us know how you get on. Im long overdue a reading. I must go.  

If i don't speak to you before hand have a good weekend. Prob won't get on here much as got a fairly busy weekend ahead.

Have lots of fun  . Sending you lots of   


Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Caroline,

Let me know about your results next week, fingers crossed all is ok,  

Yeah i dont think its anything to worry about but ill keep my eye on it  

I know i cant wait, iv not seen one in about 2 years so defo due one!! I cant wait what she says as the last time i saw her she said that iw ould get pregnant in the next 2 years or so and its been 2 years so see what she says this time!!   I will let you know hun.
I dont think il be on much over the weekend either, but try and get on as much as i can.

Hope you have a good weekend too hun!! And remember if you get down im here to talk!!

I will have lots of fun   ha ha ha dont know about my boyfriend though   he is so tired  
 and   

Vic xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hehehehe bless him. You will just have to do all the work!!  

Have fun and look forward to knowing what the lady said on Monday.

Same goes for you. If you need a chat send a message

Chat next week. Have a fab weekend  

Cxx


----------



## poppy 29

Have a lovely weekend ladies, iv always wanted to c a clairvoyant but never had guts too invade they said something I didn't wana no.

Good luck for ur results Caroline, vic hope ur tender tum feels better, ha ur boyfriend will need the weekend to recover if u let him! X

Speak soon   xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Poppy,

Have a good weekend as well hunni!! Hope you dont get any bad side effects and remember if you need to chat log on and as soon as i see it i will get back to you! We are always here.

There is no way my boyf is recovering this weekend he can recover next week ha ha ha   

Speak to you soon!! xx

Caroline,

Im the one who has been doing all the work, its his turn now!!   ha ha ha 

Speak soon hun xx


----------



## birba

Hi ladies! wow new chapter!
How are u all? Tried to read all the posts but can't keep up 
Still waiting for AF - 3 days late but all tests are negative.... waiting to finally start clomyd... 
big hugh to all


----------



## jenni01

Oh my God!! 
What a busy day you have all had chatting away!! 
Thank's so much for your well wishes girl's!! 
Specialist went OK except he said due to the breakages taht I now have arthritis in my ankles!! 
The interview was good, the lady that interviewed me was great!! a no nonsense woman, I like people like that, you know where you are with them!! So I will find out next week if I got the job!!  
To be honest I don't know were to start with you all!! it sound's like we're all getting "busy!" 
But the chat seem's to be positive which is great!! Let's keep it going girl's!!   
Well I'm knackered!! so I shall bid you all goodnight and have a lovely weekend! 
Jen.x


----------



## Amy N

Evening ladies!!!!

Bloody hell!!! ive only been a way for 3 days, and weve got a new thread, and far to much to catch up on so please excuse fo me for not welcoming everyone individually!!! will take me a while to catch up!! 

Well im now cd15 (and officially on the dreaded 2ww now!!), had trigger injection on wed and plenty of   , so hope i have ovulated by now!!! no symptoms of anything yet but have had ewcm for a few days so thats deff a good sign!!!

Lets hope this new thread, and new friends brings us all some good news!!

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Hello ladies

didnt realise there was a new page, tough it was rather quiet lol. god luck Amy i hope all ur signs mean u have ovulated, god luck on your 2ww   

hey poppy hunny, u feeling ok? almost finishd ur clomid for this cycle, now its the waiting game and peein on the sticks    wishin yu lots of luck

hi jenny how are u hun? 

hello to all the other ladies on here xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
Hey I had a good sleep for a change!! at least 5hrs!! 

Amy...Hun I have everything crossed for you!! 2ww, you'll be OK!!      

Jenna..I'm fine hunni, thank's for asking!! More's to the point, how are you? I hope you're OK! 
So the romance carry's on, DH is working today so as he put it last night, "we'll bang one out before he goe's!".... 
What ever happened to forplay?! 
Anywho, I hope that you're all OK and that you have a good day!!   
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Jen, how do you survive on 5hrs sleep? I stress if I don't allow for 8 hours 

Jenna, glad you found us all. I hope you're as ok as can be  

Amy, it has been really busy and I find it hard to keep up and I've not been away for 3 days. Fingers crossed and lots of      for you on your 2ww. 

AFM, well did manage the   last night but my neck is worse again now, maybe was not such a good idea  But hey if I get a BFP will be so worth the pain I'm in again this morning  But I'm sure with a bit of gentle movement my neck will be alright.

Have a good weekend everyone, and no doubt will be popping on here from time to time.


----------



## floofymad

vicnste said:


> Poppy... yeah it could be they dont usually make my stomach so tender?? i took my last tablet on 20th Feb, so i should be ov anytime soon really??
> 
> Floofy... hello!! glad you enjoyed your reflexology  , why does she disagree with clomid?? What are your endo pains like, as iv been getting quite bad pain in my tummy but i had all my endo removed in Dec so im not sure if it would be that or not??
> 
> xx


Hey, sorry only just seen that you asked me this... She said clomid shouldn't be given to people who Ov anyway. All it does is increase the risk of multiple pregnancies. She said she wished they hadn't given me it, cause it complicates things. Basically, she said our liver is in charge of getting rid of toxins and things from our body and blood flow around the body including to the uterus. She said mine clearly isn't working properly, (she can tell from my period) so even if we did manage to get sperm and egg to meet, then things are obviously not good inside the uterus to grow a baby. So, clomid is just giving the liver something else to deal with. Also, people with endo are not suggested to take clomid as it's oestrogen based and can make your endo grow. Mine was removed in July but I've never had any great improvement. Pains are definitely worse on clomid. 

Morning to everyone else. I'm still in bed typing this


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies,

jenni & angelstar i am good thanks, bleeding has pretty much stopped so it hasnt been as bad as i thought it would be, i am even gonna try again this month if i ov and i am not bleeding, if not i will wait till the next one, not sure how much longer my op will last so dont wanna miss any chances. i am just treating the m/c as a period and its working for me. sitting in and crying wont bring my baby back and it will just make me ill.

hope everyone has a nice weekend 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

good for you Jenna, think you are coping amazingly and your bfp is around the corner I'm sure


----------



## jenni01

Floofy...Get out of bed you lazy bum!! 

Jenna...I agree with Dilly, you're coping really well hun 
I'm pleased to see you're still focused on the goal!!....You'll get there, we all will! 

Hello to everyone else!! 
Jen.x

Angel...I've never needed alot of sleep hun, I've actually been known to do the ironing at 5am!


----------



## PinkTulip

Hi Girls.
I had my first cycle of IVF in Aug/10 and failed. I`m so scared to go for another cycle as I got very upset and dissapointed with the first one...
Since then I had a review with the IVF doctor and he told me I dont have any more time to be wasted and I need to hurry up....I
asked him to prescribe me the clomid but he told me wouldnt work in my case....Is that true? Anybody with Endo and has taken Clomid please
let me know if worked or not?
I managed to buy some Clomid but I`m not sure if I should take or not? Is it too dangerous?
What the worse that could happen?
I just want to avoid to go throught another cycle as I did not enjoy the process at all....

Please girls help me with advice!!!!!


----------



## liv 28

morning ladies 

Amy I'm on the 2ww wait now as well. So hopefully we ll get good news around the same time. This is the worst part now tho because there s left to do apart from wait and pray.        

Jenna I hope if I'm ever in your shoes I can be has brave you have been.

Jenni 5 hours sleep really? Id need a couple of naps if I only got 5 hours sleep

Pinktulip Welcome!!!! I'm sorry but I'm unexplained huni so cant answer your question but I'm sure one of the other girls will be able to

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I ve just a joint of pork in the oven because until my stepdaughter point out it was Saturday I thought it was sunday!!!!! Think I'm finally starting to crack up 

x x x


----------



## jenna201

Liv, jenni and dilly thats really sweet to say but i am not brave, just tryin to move forward and i know i will get there just like WE all will and it will be even more special and liv i hope u are NEVER in this position, it is very hard but i have great family and friends to support including all of you lovely ladies who have helped me thru tremendously and i am very lucky to have met u all xx

Pink tulip, i am sorry hun u find yourself in this horrible position but i would never suggest self medicating, the doctors have said it is not suitable for you for a reason so u should trust that they have your best interests at heart hun, as difficult as it is and i know how much it is, u should let them treat you how they see fit for your fertility issue. i know alot of women who have said that clomid fed there endo and made it worse and i am sure u know its wrong to take it otherwise u would already have taken the pill and not writtin the post ( i hope this doesnt offend, i promise i am not being nasty) just dont want to see that it makes ur situation worse and u get held back on further treatment xx


----------



## jenni01

Pinktulip...Hello and welcome hun! 
I too have had the disappointment of failed IVF and I know how pooh you must be feeling, I seem to be on the reverse of treatment's as I'm now on Clomid after IVF! 
Personally, I would have a chat with your clinic, it may be worth asking them about possible Blastocyst Transfer and also having your blood's checked etc..
I do agree with Jenna as well, it's not really a good idea self medicating, although I do understand your desperation!! (we're all in the same boat!) 
I know that each IVF treatment is hard work and that it drain's you emotionally but please do check with your clinic hun, it's not the end of the road until you let it be!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello ladies!!! Iv been very lazy today and iv only just got up   i have been so tired i just needed a lie in!!

Jenni.... glad your appt with the specialist went ok, and i wish you luck with the job, fingers crossed you get it!! Your right the chat is so positive     at the moment it might be a good sign and bring us all good luck!!  

Angel.... glad you managed to have some   hun, but so sorry your now in pain with your neck!! Hopefully you can get it sorted out and be lucky    

Jenna... your one of the most brave people i have ever met, i admire you in the way you deal with things, it must be so hard. Keep up the positive thinking hun and im sure you will be preg in no time,  

Amy & Liv.... good luck with your 2ww, iv got my fingers and toes crossed for you both,   and  

Floofy... thanks for getting back to me on this hun, when my gynae gave me Clomid he told me that it would help me produce more eggs each time (as i ov normally) and that would increase my chance of getting preg, he did tell me about multiple pregnancies but said it was only a small percentage that this happened to When i got my endo removed in Dec he said that it will come back but nt for a few years, but i find that ever since i took Clomid i have been getting a very tender tummy again,  I hope it does not make my endo come back quicker and make it more painful but at the same time i can deal with that esp if it helps me conceive!! 

Pinktulip.... i cant really give you any advice but what i would say is dont self treat and speak to your doc first before you take anything!! You will get there in the end hun   

AFM... i did my 1st ov test yesterday and it came back positive so for the next few days im gonna have lots of   and hopefully i will conceive this month     
We will defo all get ther in the end and i wish every single one of you all the luck in the world    

Vic xx


----------



## Rosey78

Crikey its busy on here. Hope everyone ok and got somthing nice planned for the weekend??
Im also doing things **** about face.......ivf last year ehich failed and now 3 months try of clomid. Suppose i just do as im told and didnt ask bout clomid till recently!! I also ovulate on own just prog levels in mid 20s so not very strong eggs.
Somthing def going on today-cd 8 (clomid 2-6) keep having occasional niggle in lower pelvis. Also got 2bars on cbfm today which is great as previous months it gone from low, straight to peak.  Plenty of bms planned next 5 days.......yiipppeee!!!


----------



## Amy N

Jenna, im glad your back fighting!!!.... trying to stay positive is the best way, but allow yourself time to grieve if you need it hunny..... we are all strong women(we have to be on this journey....even if we dont feel like we are strong. WE ARE!!!!).....    x

Liv, YAY! a 2ww buddy!! when are you due to test?? x

Pink tulip- welcome hunny, im not in the same situation as you but like the other ladies hae said i wouldnt self medicate... Clomid comes with risks too, and id hate for you to make things worse...just have a chat with your clinic hun xxx

Rosey and Vicnste-enjoy all you BMS, and dont wear hubby out too much, i hope your lucky this month!! x

Jenni, you do make me laugh!! hope you managed to "bang one out" b4 DH went to work  x

Dillt,floofy and angelstar, hhope you are all well!! xx

AFM, now 2 days int the 2ww and feeling suprisingly upbeat... i know weve done all we can(may do it again tonight just to be safe!!!- will tell DH its for fun though ), and its just a waiting game now...... gonna keep myself busy, and keep away from the sticks!!!

Amy xx


----------



## birba

Hi Ladies, hope you are all having a good week-end!
Jenna agree with everybody you are very brave and thinking positive and stay strong is the best thing!
AF Arrived today so first clomyd tablet tomorrow evening ! finger crossed...!
Re clomyd and reflexology.. I too ovulate but ovary reserve is low, interesting what the reflexologist said about the liver... but i think we need to trust doctors at this stage
I am having acupuncture and reflexology at the same time and we are treating "blood stagnation" which is what endometriosis is in chinese medicine so we are keeping everything moving with both treatments combined.

Good luck to you all with this cycle, hope to see a BFP for all of us soon!


----------



## floofymad

Birba - my reflexologist is going to be doing reflexology and auricular acupuncture at the same time. She had also said she wants to improve my circulation.  Good luck to you! 

Amy and Liv - I'm your 2 week wait buddy too! Think I'm about 2-3 days into the 2ww and feeling positive too. Lets hope   doesn't spoil it for us! 

Hi to everyone else  


p.s. anyone heard from Barb?.....


----------



## Amy N

YAY!! floofy, i think we must be pretty much the samr then!!! AF is due 12 march, i had trigger injection on wed so guess i ovulated thursday(ish!)....so have you tested yet?? im tempted already!!! haha xx


----------



## jenni01

Amy, Liv and Floofy!! 
       
Birba...Finger's crossed for you hun! 

Glad I make you laugh Amy!! I must admit I enjoyed the banter the other day with ref to winding up our fella's!! 

Vicnste...Thank's for the well wishe's hunni!! Hope you've been getting plenty of 
Hello to all the other girl's too!! 
Jen.xx


----------



## Amy N

Jen- i think youve got to be able to laugh through this..... have you ever read "inconcievable" by ben elton.......... it sfantastic if you can get your hands on it, i felt like i had wrote half of it myself!!

xx


----------



## jenni01

Amy..I totally agree hun!! You do have to laugh through this!!...Although I do draw the line when I had to go for scan's during the IVF when my DH was pinching the disposable glove's to use for picking up the dog pooh!!  
I will keep an eye out for that book hun sound's like a giggle!
Turning off computer now I have a hot date with some clean pyjama's and a fresh bed!! 
DH is working tonight, he's "befriending" which mean's he take's the client's out bowling etc...(he's not a male escort he work's with people with special need's) 
Take care hun..x
Jen.x


----------



## liv 28

Hi Amy,Floofy My AF is due the 7th march, but I ve got to admit to being very tempted to test early but I think I will wait if I can. DH say we should buy shares in clear blue the way I carry on lol.
Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend


----------



## birba

thanks Jenni! finger crossed for all of us!
Have a great week-end!


----------



## Amy N

Liv- DONT DO IT!!!!! i hope someone will be strict with me when im on the home straight!!!!!     

Birba- Good luck withclomid!!!! have you had it before?? im on my 7th cycle......The only side effect that bothers me is hot flushes, but small price to pay if helps!!!

Floofy- whens your OTD??

Jenna- how are you hun? xx

Jenni- hope you enjoyed your early night, i used to work in a young persons residential home, so did alot of taking them out.... my friends used to think it was acush job as alot of my days included theme park trips, cinema, bowling etc.... but its not always that simple. I havent worked there now for approx 2years, now work in the local hospital.....

Rosey- How are you hun?

Vicnste- hope the   is going well!!!!  

Pink tulip- did you manage to speak to your clinic about the clomid??

Sorry to anyone ive missed!!!

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Amy - what's OTD Never heard that before!    embarrassed face cause I'm sure it'll be something obvious that I should know!


----------



## Rosey78

Afternoon all
Floffy its official test date chick x
Amy im ok thanks. Cd 9 today and feeling fine. Bit if occasional niggle in tummy but thats it............ Only went crazy once when taking tablets too which was relief lol. Also fantasticalky got 2 bars on cbfm last two days which im pleasd bout as last few months it jumped from 1 to 3. Hoping should get peak weds or thurs-thats 6/7 days since last pill and i think someone said thsts how long it shud be
Off to see James blunt later whuch looking forward to.
Birba hope clomid brings you luck and u dobt have many symtoms.
Jena hope u ok and glad u planning what to do next. We only waited one normal cycle before started to try again.
Liv keep away from the sticks!!!
Jeni hope u had good nights sleep im still in pjs. Have had shower but put them back on til go out later lol.
Vic happy bms........we obly gona be few days behind you i think. We can symtom spot togethr lol.


----------



## Rosey78

Damn phone hadnt finished writing then!!!!! Lov and baby dust to all.
Ps sorry about spelling this touch screen keyboard drives my crazy xxxx


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon Girl's!!
Just a quickie! 
Hope you're all doing OK! 
Rosey..So you're of to see James Blunt!! very nice hun!! no throwing your knicker's!! 
Yep it was lovely hun, clean bed and clean pj's!! better than sex!! 

Amy...It is a hard job hun but he love's it!!...but as you know it's mentally knackering! 

Hi to all the other girl's and have a goodnight!! 
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

Amy - I don't have a test date. I have been so sick of testing in the past I don't bother any more. If by some miracle I miss AF, then I'll test...
AF is due 10th/11th March I think.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Amy N

floofy- thats what i do... just go by when AF is due.... then would be able to test that day and get an accurate result.... AF due for me 12 march, so will be testing then if no AF....

how have you been symptom wise on clomid? what dose are you on?  how are you feeling this time round?xx

Amy 
xx


----------



## floofymad

Amy N said:


> floofy- thats what i do... just go by when AF is due.... then would be able to test that day and get an accurate result.... AF due for me 12 march, so will be testing then if no AF....
> 
> how have you been symptom wise on clomid? what dose are you on? how are you feeling this time round?xx
> 
> Amy
> xx


Hey, I'm on 3rd round of 50mg. I've had hot flushes, restless sleep and worse endo pains. This month, more hot flushes, but not as bad endo pains (yet) Wish I could be hopeful for it to work, but I'm sat here with AF pains already, and guessing I'm only 3DPO. 
How have you been on it?


----------



## angel star

Good morning everyone! Another week beckons 

How are you all? 

Floofy, sorry you are starting with the AF pains. Let's hope they're not and will be something else   . Great that you love the reflexology. I think alternative therapies can really help, but some therapists are so anti conventional medicine. I can see why but sometimes working alongside each other can really help. I had acupuncture with my ICSI cycle, whether or not it made it work I will never go but it made me feel a lot more positive about the whole thing. Are you going to stop the clomid now and just stick with the reflexology or go back to your dr's also?

Amy, so wise about testing. After my hideous experience last cycle with testing the only time I will test early is if on a hCG free cycle otherwise confusion.      for you. 

Rosey, hope you enjoyed James Blunt yesterday. You sound really positive - great  

Birba, hope you're doing ok with the clomid. I think (I'm so confused about a lot of things now ) I ovulate too but it's my quality that I take the clomid for.

Vicnste, hope you're having a good few days   with your  

Hi and welcome PinkTulip, I second what the other girls have said. Don't take any clomid without consulting with a doctor, I know you already have but it does not stop you getting a second opinion. I know some ladies on here are not monitored but you should have some kind of assessment done and at very least your doctor should know about it in case you have some bad reaction - probably not wise to start if your dr has advised against it.   it's not easy this journey and I can understand your frustration.

Hi Liv, Jen, Dilly, Jenna, Caroline, Poppy and anyone else I have missed (can't see all your names on this page  )
How are you Barb. if you're reading?

AFM, loving this drug free cycle (except for popping the nine vitamin tablets and low dose naltrexone ). On CD 18 and still peak type mucus so must be ovulating later. However, expect AF anytime between CD26-CD33, just haven't a clue anymore. Neck much better too so I feel a productive day coming on.

Hoping for lots of BFP this month from you all.


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend. Loads of post since I was lat on on Friday.

2nd round of clomid. Finish last tablet tonight. Only had hot flushes this time around so fingers crossed the rest stay away. 

Count down to the big O which should happen hopefully on Sunday or Monday. Will start loads of   as from Friday. 

Started taking evening primrose oil with pregnacare as ive heard it helps the EWCM.

Morning Vic,

Hope you had a good weekend and I can't wait to hear how you got on on Friday night. You can inbox me  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies... hope you all had a good weekend!!!  

Jenni & Amy... yes i had plenty of   on Friday, i just hope we have done enough!!

Rosey... im pleased we are only a few days from eachother in our cycle its nice to symptom check with others!! Hope you enjoyed James Blunt!! Good Luck with everything hun,  

Angel... Friday was my   day and we had loads of it! ha ha ha!!! Im glad your neck is feeling better and im sure you can have lots yourself now!!   ha ha 

Morning Caroline,

Wow your on your last tablet of Clomid already!! Good Luck hunni, i hope you get     iv got my fingers and toes crossed for you!! I will inbox you now and tell you all,  

AFM.... this weekend has been a very weird one!! We had loads of   on Friday which was great, obviously!! But on Saturday i nearly ended up in A&E... i started ovulating and the pains were unbelieveable   i cried all day and night i couldnt move off the couch it was awful and my dh was so worried about me i felt so sorry for him!! Has anybody else had pains like this??
When i woke up on Sunday the pains were still there but very mild, and they went as the day went on, I just hope i have done enough to conceive, and with pains like that at least i know im ov'ing!!  
Im now on my   im due AF on 14th March and i soooo hope it doesnt come!!  

Good luck and   to you all!!!


----------



## Heluerto

I had a   day yesterday, the smallest thing was upsetting me.  I've never really had any Clomid side effects, but was wondering if that was one of them!  Cant have another day like that this week - I need to have my head straight for Brassed Off (play I'm in all week)!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Heluerto.... so sorry you are experiencing down days!! Yes this is a side effect of Clomid, its all the hormones running around in your body, it will get better soon hun, just try and keep your chin up, it will all be worth it in the end, good luck and   to you hunni!! 

Vic xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Blimey Vic you poor thing. That sounded awful. You may of been releasing more then one egg or one big ole ripe egg. Was the pain on one side or all over. Like you said a positive on the pain at least you knew you were O.

Fingers crossed for you chick. Im sure it will all be worth it.

Hi Heluerto,

I had one of those days last tuesday. I couldn't stop crying. Are you taking the Clomid in the evenings before you go to bed? They say it helps  the side effects. You sleep most of them off.

Cxx


----------



## liv 28

Good afternoon Lady's 

Hahahaha Amy I'm doing well still not tested I'm doing well 

Vicnste I had pain like that last week I was the same could nt move of the sofa. DH was convinced there was something wrong even tho Dr said it was perfectly normal when I spoke to him.

Heluerto so sorry you had a bad Hun. I ve been more moody than weepy poor DH has had a pretty rough time of it the last few weeks x

Hope everyone had a great weekend x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline... i know it wasnt nice at all, but yay i ovulated so hopefully iv done enough!!   Good luck for you this time round too hun!!  


Liv... its not very nice is it!! I told my dh that it was normal and that it would soon pass, bless him he was proper worried.


Do you think it will make a difference that i did not   on the actual day i ov'd ?? x


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi vic, sorry everyone else but its hard to keep up and im not doing clomid any more but tamoxifen and clomid was same thred b4 but now we r all joined and its hard to keep up with who's on what and when ect .

Vic hun it should make a diff , dh swimmers can stay where they need for any thing from 2-5 days after sex so as long as you did the deed at some point that week you should be fine


----------



## LovesChoc

Hey Vic,

The   can live for a while happily swimming alone and the amount of nookie you had over the last week you prob had billions of them waiting on that eggie of yours.  

They say to have nookie every other day, so if you did the day before and the day after you would of covered it most defiantly.

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Im just stressing over nothing and i have gave myself 3 months to get preg. So i shouldnt be stressing yet im only on my 1st month!! ha ha ha.

Thanks girls for all your positive comments it helps


----------



## Amy N

Vicnste-well done with the nookie!!! we did it every other day for a week...so hoping i have covered it too, im due to test 12th march, so were not to far apart!!           

Liv- evening hun,  had much choccy today?? hehe.....

heluerto- its horrible when you get those days, it will get better hun, just keep smiling, and remember we are all here to listen xx

Angel- thanks for the  ...im feeling quite positive this month.....    

Floofy- only had hot flushes,  and they seem to have stopped now xx

hello to all the other ladies xxx

Amy xx


----------



## Amy N

Vicnste-well done with the nookie!!! we did it every other day for a week...so hoping i have covered it too, im due to test 12th march, so were not to far apart!!           

Liv- evening hun,  had much choccy today?? hehe.....

heluerto- its horrible when you get those days, it will get better hun, just keep smiling, and remember we are all here to listen xx

Angel- thanks for the  ...im feeling quite positive this month.....    

Floofy- only had hot flushes,  and they seem to have stopped now xx

hello to all the other ladies xxx
amy xxx


----------



## birba

hi ladies
started clomyd, AF finally arrived - oh dear oh dear do I feel emotional............ 

def a side effect heluerto, hope it fades soon...!

Vicnste hope the pain has subsided, sound terrible...! 

Angel the doc told me that the reserve of eggs is low and they believe the quality is not that good either (because I don't have a lot anymore) hence the stimulation with clomyd

Hope this feeling blue goes away soon

Hello to all the other ladies  
Big hugh to everybody


----------



## Heluerto

I took them at night a couple of weeks ago, but the tears came the day before oving (CD14) (assuming the pains, which I've only experienced once before) are ovulation pains.  Yesterday seemed fine and everything was calm again, although going to the Osteopath may have helped with that as he was releasing all the tension in my neck and shoulders, so felt all relaxed!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!!! Hope your all well.

Amy.... Gl on your   hun, glad we are near to eachother, we can compare symptoms!!     I hope i have covered it too!!

Birba...hi hun, yes the pain has gone now, thank god   it was painful but worth the pain if it means il get preggers! Hope you feel a bit better today hunni, these blue feelings we get are awful, chin up hun and make sure you come and chat whenever you need too!!  

Heluerto.... glad you are feeling ok hunni, GL with everything  

Vic xx


----------



## birba

thanks vicnste  - today a bit less emotional a bit more headache....  

Good luck on your 2ww - let's hope for a good news!!!!

have a great day everybody xxx


----------



## liv 28

Morning!

Hahahahahahahahaha Amy u make it sound like I lots of choccy!!!......Yeah your right love I do. Eek only 6 days left stating to freak out a bit now!

vicntse Hope your feeling better Huni my pain lasted 3 days then went and as quick as it came

hope everyones has a lovely day

AFM feeling a bit annoyed today, Fell out with my "best" friend has she just announced that she cant be bothered with me anymore because all I care about is getting pregnant.All this because I refuse to drink when we go out. Well its easy for her she had her little girl the first time she tried! So for the rant I'm just so fed up.

x x x


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Ladies,

Took my last Clomid tablet last night. If my workings out are correct I should be O next week. So gona get lots of   as from Friday. Will start LH testing then to and look out for my surge.

Lets hope it works this time around. 2nd round of Clomid. Only one more round left and then thats it until I go and see the consultant in May.  

Hi Heluerto,

Glad your feeling better today chick. I came on the day I couldn't stop crying so must of been the build up of all my hormones and also gutted that I got my AF!!!

Never mind fingers crossed for tis month but if it doesn't work I have one more round of Clomid to take so prey it works  
Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba.... glad to hear you feel a bit better apart from your headache!! Take some pains killers and they should help, GL with everything hunni  

Liv... i feel much better now thank hunni   That is terrible that your friend isnt more understanding when it comes to you trying to conceive, maybe it is best you have a break from her and look after yourself for a bit, we are all here if you need to talk   I think with some people they dont realise what we go through as they can have kids at the drop of a hat, its quite annoying, but hopefully you can sort things out in the future! GL with all hun,  

Caroline... im hoping and praying hun that you do it this time!!     im back at my gynae in May too!! So we are more or less on the same time!!   Make sure you get   i want a   from you this month!! 

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Me to Vic and I want a   from you to. Im feeling positive for you. 

All wwe can do is hope a prey  .

Hi Liv,

That is a shame. I don't talk about it much to my mates either. I know they would listen and be supportive but the understanding is not there. Most of my mates have got children. I just seem to be the one that it never happens to. Stay positive and like Vic said if you need to chat then we are here.  

Cx


----------



## birba

thanks Vic! I am also sooooooo sleepy.... like heavy eyes could sleep all day! 
Hope to come back to my old self soon!

It's difficult to have people around that conceive naturally as they don't understand what we go through, they say sentences like "just relax it will happen" - almost dismissive of what we go through.... but one day it will all be so worth it! 

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I want us all to get                               good luck to all on here!!!  

Caroline... i have a positive feeling about you this month hun,  

Birba....you will be back to your old self soon hun it takes time though, its awful what we have to go through but worth it aswell, it is very difficult to have people around who conceive naturally as they will never understand us, i dont think they mean to be dismissive but all the same they could be a lot more sensitive  

We will defo all get there in the end!! x


----------



## LovesChoc

Thanks Vics. I hope your right. I bet you will be too after all that horrible pain you had. Good sign I think  

Hi Birba,

im so glad I found this site. Its great to be able to talk to ladies who are going through what you are. Before I found FF I did feel so alone as no one really understands. They try and its very sweet of them but unless your going through the same thing its hard for them to realise.

It will be worth it one day and we can look back at this and say to ourselves im so glad I went through it.

Stay positive chick   

Caroline xx


----------



## wendylady27

hey everyone...


feel abit of a fruad posting on here because ive not yet started clomid, just waiting for my prescription to come through the post from the clinic.....

i am 26 and dh is 31... we already have one child who was conceived with the help of icsi, he was born 1 year ago... 

i was told about this support forum as the one i usually post on, i didnt feel welcome/right to post because i already have 1 child (even though i struggled for years to get him) 

anyway, hope to get chatting to you girls soon, i am from the wirral-merseyside area... 


good luck to you all on your current/next cycle xxx

wendy xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi wendy, dont be silly hun everyones welcome it just suits people who have been on, are on or about to start clomid more as we all know what the other feels and/or are able to give advice a bit better then those who have and will never use it. 

i have 1 son aged 10 ( 11 in sept ) and ive been trying since he was 3, that dont mean that i know or feel any less because i have had a child already. i you or any of us could have 2-3-4 kids but when you struggle to have a child no matter if its 1 2 ect it still hurts we are still upset, there are many a reason for any 1 of us to be here, some kjnow the reason some not, either way we are in the same boat one way or another  ( in my eyes any way ) !!! 

good luck hun. x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Wendy,

Lovely to meet you!! It does not matter that you already have a child, thats great!! We are all here to talk about Clomid and the side effects and the struggle to conceive, its great you have come on here to share your story with us.   I wish you every luck with the Clomid and hope you conceive your 2nd child soon!!
I have no children yet but i feel all of us on here are in the same boat regardless of previous kids or not, so i hope you settle in ok, im sure you will  

I am on my   now so i have my fingers and toes crossed that i had enough   to of conceived, but if not i have another 2 months worth of Clomid so hopefully it will happen soon   
Have you ever taken Clomid before? As the side effects can be awful and you have to grin and bear them, obviously everyone is different and i hope your one who doesn't get effected by it much.  

Keep us updated on your progress hun 

Vic xx


----------



## wendylady27

thankyou, i feel so much better about things (and less guilty) 


no i have not taken clomid before, when i was ttc my son, we talked about clomid but my consultant decided to go straight for the icsi but this time round i have tol dmy consultant i dont really want to go through the icsi unless its 100% needed and he agreed i could try clomid for a few months first )  im abit worried about it because i hear you can get ohss (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome)  with them, when i was having my treatment i got severe ohss and was really poorly in hospital for a week... 


i hope you get your much wanted bfp at the end of your 2ww, its such a scary time but so worth it when you do get the bfp....


wendy xxx


----------



## jenna201

evening ladies and welcome wendy  

how is everyone doing?

i see a few of u are on your 2ww, got everything crossed for u   

i just got bk from the hospital, had my last blood test and hope the result is bk to normal again. I am still bleeding so not sure if i will ovulate this month or if it will just be later than usual, well than last time,only ovulated once lol. is there a risk of miscarriage if its later down the cycle or not? been takin my vitamins and got my ov sticks ready but not sure what to do for the best? any advice? xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jenna201 - sorry don't know what would be best for you. I've heard of people getting pregnant straight after a MC, but it's how you feel really. I don't know about the risks.

With regards to the friend thing, and Liv, your friend not being very supportive, it would be useful if we could show this to our friends wouldn't it?... I still don't think they'd understand unless they've been through it though. My BF is still my BF, but I've lost other friends through this, who just aren't there for me, and are only interested in themselves.

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jenna201 - sorry don't know what would be best for you. I've heard of people getting pregnant straight after a MC, but it's how you feel really. I don't know about the risks.

With regards to the friend thing, and Liv, your friend not being very supportive, it would be useful if we could show this to our friends wouldn't it?... I still don't think they'd understand unless they've been through it though. My BF is still my BF, but I've lost other friends through this, who just aren't there for me, and are only interested in themselves.

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jenna201 - sorry don't know what would be best for you. I've heard of people getting pregnant straight after a MC, but it's how you feel really. I don't know about the risks.

With regards to the friend thing, and Liv, your friend not being very supportive, it would be useful if we could show this to our friends wouldn't it?... I still don't think they'd understand unless they've been through it though. My BF is still my BF, but I've lost other friends through this, who just aren't there for me, and are only interested in themselves.

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html


----------



## angel star

Morning everyone,

Hi Wendy . I have a child too who is 3 conceived through an ICSI cycle. Noone on here has ever made me feel as though my pain is less since I have joined. It is different this time round as I have that guilt of well I do have one so should be grateful and one doctor almost came out with it but definitely implied that - ok if you are a doctor who has 3 children and family complete  . But still the despair and the disappointment when AF appears every month is so hard. Good luck and fingers crossed for you.

Hi Jenna . As Floofy said, some women conceive the cycle after a m/c. I've even read that you can be more fertile so go for it if you feel ready. I think it's a personal decision and after what I think were my 'chemical pregnancies' some I felt ready to go for it straight away and others not. I have also read that if you have late implantation this can sometimes increase the risk of m/c but for most women the luteal phase stays the same regardless of when you ovulate (but I think mine varies).

Liv. sorry about your BF . I hope that she will realise how difficult it is for you. I have found maintaining a lot of normal things difficult. I have lost contact with all my school friends as I can't bear to know how happy they are with abundant numbers of children. I too can't drink because of medication I'm on for the IF and would love a glass of wine or other tipple on occasion. In the past I have avoided anywhere with loads of children and I love kids. Although I found it stressful and may have quit anyway, I think my IF had a lot to do with me giving up my career. I worked with children and it was just heartbreaking when I saw so many parents expand to their brood and I was so desperate. I hated the question "do you want children?' I couldn't exactly say 'well actually yes I do but we're having problems, tests for this and that......' (not very professional).

AFM, my doctor is back and phoned yesterday. After the disastrous cycle last month she has changed some things for me. Reduced my clomid next month from 100mg for 5 days to 3 days. Agreed with me to not have the hCG injections as she thinks I may be her only patient she has ever come across who metabolises it at a slower rate, so to avoid the confusion over positive tests and if they are a pregnancy or a false positive to just have cyclogest pessaries as support and if needs be double the dose. Also advised on some different supplements for DH to take and suggested that maybe I have a low grade endometrial infection from my ICSI and perhaps need antibiotics. However, cannot treat on evidence but just from experience. It would mean DH and I both taking them for 3 weeks and avoid ttc for that cycle. I will think about it for a week or so as not sure about the last one. And, can't explain the one day of bleeding and guess noone will - very strange 

Have a good day all of you and lots of      . xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls!! 
Angel: I hope that they've sorted out your med's hun!! It's all very confusing at time's but you'll get there!  
Liv: Sorry about your BF, sometime's people are so insensitive 
I still haven't spoken to my sis after the other night when I had a "couple" of glasses of wine and gave her some home truth's!! but I don't regret it one bit!! You'll be OK hun! 
Wendy: Welcome to the thread!! and don't be daft feeling guilty that you've got a little one already!! In one way or another we're all in the same boat! 
You said you're from the Wirral, my family live in Heswall!! 
AFM: I don't think we've done enough BMS this month! I know it only take's one etc, but timing has been a bit naff with his work etc, but you never know eh! 
Too all our other lovely ladie's Hello and I hope you're all OK!!  
Jen.x


----------



## Dilee-99

Good Morning you lovely busy lot,

I have been keeping up but not posting much as nothing to post about really   

Good luck to all those on 2ww                 my fingers are firmly crossed for every one of us x

Welcome to all the newbies and for those that already have children as do I , feel guilty not! If we did not have IF issues and could get pregnant every time we get a sniff of    (must be where I go wrong...sniffing) we wouldnt even contemplate whether we are selfish to want more! No one here has ever made me feel bad for being quite desperate for another child (although from personal experience this does happen on some threads so good reason to be careful) even though it must be a little difficult for those still waiting their BFP! We are blessed and know what we will be missing if we dont have the joy of another!     Lots of baby dust to all the lovely ladies here for 2011 BFP's!

This thread has picked up lately which is lovely to see everyone supporting each other! I am a bit of a poor poster but if I can help anyone I will post an answer to questions. Must get my head around some personals again but for now just anote to say to Jenna that I dont know the answer but have heard of being advised to wait one natural cycle however as long as you know m/c is complete and and you dont have symptoms of infection and you feel mentally ready then personally I would go for it particularly knowing I have only ov'd once (to my knowledge) since at least 2008 (when I started progesterone tracking) possibly a long time before that as never had + opk for years!

AFM - Enjoying the feeling of no drugs and natural cycle but cd23 and no + opk's (not having bloods this cycle) despite the usual symptoms of pain,ewcm etc which I get most months but dont actually ov therefore it is possible to get synptoms, ovary pain, ewcm and not actually ov! I am still bleeding much of the time, during last two 28 day cycles I have had bleeding of some description on at least 35 days and this cycle (today is cd23) I have been bleeding on at least 18 days so far! I really feel that until my consultant confirms if there are any changes to my previous (before ds) diagnosis and sorts out my cycles a bit its not going to happen with any treatment! Only a couple of weeks now until appointment and poor dp's SA next week so not long to wait! hope to lose a few more lbs before then eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk.

tk care
louise x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!! 

Angel... hope all your med's get sorted out soon hun and then you can have lots and lots of   good luck with everything hun  

Jenni.... i feel exactly the same in the BMS way, i hope you have done enough and you get    your right it does only take once, but we cant help feeling the way we do!!   iv got my fingers and toes crossed for you hun

Dilly.... Good luck with your upcoming appt hun, be sure to let us know how all goes!!  

AFM i have slight pains in my tummt today and i dont know why?? I have already ovulated, with severe pains and these pains i have today feel the same but not so severe?? No idea why i have them?? I also cant wait for this 2WW to be over its awful not knowing!! But anyway im gonna think    for us all. 

xx


----------



## Dilee-99

vic - I suffer unexplained pains both severe and slighter at various times in my cycle but often started around time one would ov if was actually oving and then pretty much comtinuous on and off till af. No idea what they are and they are often very pinpointed to the area of my right ovary but also often crampy like af and radiate to my back. Guess have just come to accept them and take painkillers but they are not normal and I never got them before ds like I do now.

perhaps its a good idea to keep a diary of pain,bleeding,ewcm,side effects of meds etc for your clinic,
dilly


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Vic/Dilly,

I get pains like that on my right side. Not so much lately thought.

When I had my Lap in sept 10 they said it looked like I had a rumbling appendix!!! but I wasn't to worry about it   

Its more then likely though to be Ov pain.

Hope I haven't put the Willy's up you both  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Dilly / Caroline.... i think they are pains to do with your ovaries!! But i secretly hope that it is implantation,  

We will soon know for sure!! I am keeping a diary Dilly so i can tell them everything, is that what you do too!!  

I cant believe you have got a rumbling appendix and they havent took it out thats mad!!! I bet you could sue them if anything happened as they have spotted it and not acted on it, it makes you wonder about hospitals!!  

Half a hour left at work thank god!! I cant wait to go home and get a bath to try and relax my tummy! Mmmm and im having peppered steak for tea tonight yummyyy!!  

 and   to you both, speak to you later on..........


----------



## wendylady27

thanks ladies, you have made me feel so much better about things... i felt terrible when someone said they get upset when people with children post because my infertility problem isnt quite the same now i have a child already...which i didnt agree atall with because the heartache still remains... 


jenni, i know heswall, its a about 15-20 minutes from where i live ) small world hey... ) 



hope everyone is doing well today??

its my little boys 1st birthday tomorrow, i am so excited and cant wait to see his little face in the morning... 


wendy xxx


----------



## Amy N

Evening ladies... sorry for the lack of personals!!!!

Im now 5-6dpo, and had crampy pains on and off today, and more than normal CM..... trying not to read into the symptoms, but hard not to isnt it!! roll on OTD!!!!

amy xx


----------



## birba

hello everybody!
Wendy welcome, don't be silly!! It's great that you have already a child, that doesn't mean you don't have the right of getting support for n2!!  

Good luck for all your 2WW -    

Vic/Caroline I'm almost done with this clomyd cycle, still headaches and sleepiness but taking lots of naps after work, waiting for lots of BMS next week!

I'm reading a very interesting book about conceiving and the power of the mind plays and it suggests positive affirmations every day - so why don't we all try to do this at the end of each post according to the time of the cycle we are in?

i.e. My ovaries are healthy and are preparing to release an healthy egg.
What do you think?


----------



## Amy N

Birba- i like this!!! positive mental attitude!!! we think positive and it will be positive!!!
          

"my womb lining is nice and thick, awaiting the implantation om our little embryo"

....is that the type or thing you mean? hehe#

Amy xx


----------



## birba

Yes Amy precisely! Good!  
The book say to repeat positive affirmations while visualising what goes on in our body!
PS re symptoms it normally takes at least 4 days for the fertilised egg to travel down from the tube in to the uterus, that could be the cramp! 
xxx

My ovaries are healthy and are preparing to release an healthy egg.


----------



## Dilee-99

The horrid crampy pain radiating to my back is my womb spasming to shed its wasteful thick lining which it produced so cleverly that it forgot my cystic lumpy ovarys didnt bother to pop an eggy as its too busy growing empty follicles to ridiculous sizes probably full of cysts thus with no progesterone and ridiculous amounts of oestragen AF is on her way to ruin the day    oh and R has the craps! (just joking please dont be offended, my sense of homour is a bit rebelious   ) I think its a great idea to think positive and will give it a go!

the cramping pain I have is my womb preparing to shed, signaling the beginning of a new opportunity for my BFP x
dilly


----------



## liv 28

Morning everyone 

Thank you for all the nice things everyone said. Its made me feel loads better. Only 4 days left until AF is due so starting to get nervous now. I'm normally very weepy the week before AF but have had no symptoms that its on its way. DH is convinced that we ve done it this time says he can just feel it! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but stay positive at the same time.

Hope everyone has a great day x x x

My body is healthy, My womb is strong, I have as much chance as anyone else of conceiving a baby.


----------



## Dilee-99

Lots of                   for OTD liv x


----------



## liv 28

I'm back!

I also wanted to say to wendylady27 WELLLLLLLLCOMMMMMMME. You have no reason to feel guilty, We all need varying degrees of support at different times for different reasons. Beacause you already have a child does nt mean your pain is any less than mine or my need for support any greater than yours. These ladies are amazing and in the short time I ve been here  have helped sooooooooooooo much 

    x x x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!!
Dilly: I like your sense of humour!! 

Liv: Glad you're feeling better hun! 

AFM: I'm OK!! 
Hope you're all OK!    
Jen.x

Even though I've only had a little bit of nooky, there's an olympic swimmer on it's way!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!!!!  

Wendy... Happy 1st Birthday to your little boy!!   hope he has a great day!!!!

Amy... I know what you mean about reading into the symptoms as im 5 dpo now and every little twinge or anything im like oooo is that new or does that always happen!!   ha ha ha

Birba...oooooo your nearly at   stage!! Make sure you get lots of it hunni. The side effects on Clomid are awful but defo worth it at the same time, GOOD LUCK and   Loving the positive phrases!! xx

Dilly.... ha ha ha ha ha you make me laugh!! Great sense of humour   !!!

Liv... oh goodl luck hunni, iv got my fingers crossed for you!!   Stay positive hun      

AFM... nothing new at all for me im 5 dpo and i dont have any cramps anymore, but i did notice this morning that i have got watery discharge?? I dont know what that means or if it means anything at all?? We will have to wait and see!! Im feeling really positive today     so is my boyfriend he is willing this to happen,  

My egg is travelling to my womb, to cuddle up and grow and bloom!!


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies hope we are all ok today and feeling very positive    

Wendy....Happy birthday to your little boy. I hope you both have a fab day  

Liv... Ive got my fingers and toes crossed for you    

Dilly... You have made me smile this morning so thank you. Love a good sense of humour.  

Birba...What a fab idea. When do you take your Clomid? I had night sweats this time around but no headaches or feeling tired which I had on my first cycle which I was pleased about  

Amy.. Good luck chick.  I'm into full on   as im due to O on Saturday. 

Vic... I know. When they told me they said it looked like I had an infection of the appendix at some point!! and also they could tell that it wasn't happy. It has settled down now thank god. Def will sue if it does pop. A little bit of a worry!!  

My positive though for this thread.... My O's are going to produce a nice ripe healthy egg that will travel down my tube and be met with a happy   and then my zygote will bump along to my nice thick warm comfy womb to nestle in and stay there and grow into a lovely healthy baby   

Cxx


----------



## birba

Hi chicks!
So happy you are all writing the positive sentences! It's like a mantra and even if it doesn't work at the first month it will work soon!
Almost Bms time (where do u find all those cute emotions??)
Last day of clomid today Yeaaaaahy! Horrible
Side effects leave me soon!!

Good luck to all of you in the 2Ww
Have a great day! Xxx

Positive affirmation of the day:
My follicles are more than
Last month and at least one mature and healthy egg is going to be released soon


----------



## jenni01

Birba: The emoticon's are where you type your posting there's a little box that say's "more", just click on it hun!! 
Jen.x


----------



## leanneNpaul

afternoon everyone, 

good luck all on 2ww, soooo sorry for those that it didnt work out for this time but plzzz stay  and big   it works next cycle for you  

ive just taken the last of noreth this morn so now just got to hope that its worked and af comes in the next few days so i can start tamoxifen ( its same type of thing to clomid ). really hope it all works, cant wait for scan to see if i have any follies, its been a few yrs since i was scanned to see it/them, omg i really hope i get THEM and not IT, lmao. then just got to   a healthy implant happens and not a m/c a few wks later again .

im soooo   that some of you/us get a healthy baby from this cycle i got everything crossed for us, well untill i need dh that is lmao


----------



## MistyW

Hi girls
Just wondering if I can join you?  I'm an ex-Clomid nutter with a 1 year old son (conceived straight after a mc Genna, so it is definitely possible if you feel emotionally strong enough to go for it!)
I'm waiting to restart Clomid, so it would be great to get to know you all now.  Also, I hope that a Clomid success story will bring lots of       to those of you struggling with Clomid at the moment xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Misty,

How are you hun?

I would be glad for you to join us here! The ladies are all very nice and positive and you can speak openly about anything. Some already have miracles and want more and some are still waiting for their BFP just around the corner! 

sorry to see you had a recent loss hon, hope you doing ok! When you expecting to start the crazy pills?
dilly


----------



## MistyW

Hi Dilly
Your little man is growing up fast!
I'm not sure when I'm going to start again.  I keep saying in 2 months time, and then I delay it again    
I'm sorry to read that you're having ov problems.  Me too, it's so frustrating.  I hope that you get some answers at your forthcoming appointment.
xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline... just keep a eye on your appendix, if you get any pains be sure to get yourself to the docs!! But for now stay positive and you will defo conceive    

Birba.. Good luck with all the   hun im sure you will enjoy it!!! The side effects you got will start to fade in a few days and you can get back to your normal self!! xx

Leanne... Good luck with everything hun. I have a positive feeling about you     

Misty... a ex lcomid nutter ( love it ) ha ha ha. Good luck with your new course hun, lovely to meet you!! Im sure you will fit in on here just fine we are all a lovely bunch of Clomid nutters    xx


----------



## floofymad

Hey all,
Tried to post yesterday but FF was annoying me and kept going off! 
Been mega busy this week. Off to London for weekend so just popping in to say hi,  
On 6/7 DPO and nothing much to report. Strange large amount of CM today, but that's about it!  Oh, almost forgot am sleeping restlessly all the time, peeing lots and have a stonking headache!  

Fertility Specialist appt on Monday to discuss next steps. No idea what to expect. Have to leave work for 2 hours in the morning to go, and then have parents evenings Mon and Tues so really hectic. 

My healthy embryo is travelling to my nice, comfy womb to embed itself and grow into a healthy baby.Yay!


----------



## birba

Hi Misty hun welcome!
Stay positive hunni and good luck! We try to put a positive sentence every day, it's a powerful affirmation Chinese mantra that help visualisation at every stage of your cycle
Let us know when you start the crazy pills again, off to my last one tonight for this cycle  

Vicnste yeah can't wait to go back to my old self, also had weird pain on my ovaries let's hope it's my follies preparing to release an healthy egg(s)

Thanks for the tip Jenni - let's see if it works...

mmm     

Positive affirmation of the day:
My follicles are more than last month and at least one mature and healthy egg is going to be released soon


----------



## birba

Hi Floffy hunni love your positive affirmations!  
Good luck!! Sooo looking forward somebody's BFP this month!!


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Birb - 

He he, I'm feeling mischievous - here's some fun and positive affirmations for us all!        

            

           

            

Ha ha, sorry if that annoyed anyone! lol


----------



## wendylady27

hi ladies...

hope everyone is doing well today...

thanks for the birthday wishes for my little boy, we had a fab day... 

still waiting for our prescription from the clinic through the post, i ac tually didnt know they could send them via the post... knowing my luck it will get lost and getting hold of our clinic is an absolute nightmare...

im trying to keep posative but finding it hard.. my appointment at the clinic was december 28th and im still waiting to start treatment, it took them 8 weeks to ring me back with deatils of what treatment we could start..... its pretty fustrating... 


hi misty, welcome... ive only been here a few days and the ladies here seem like a really nice bunch.. made me feel so welcome and put my "guilty feeling" to rest straight away...



wendy xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

awww thanks Vic, i hope your right, my son is 11 this yr and ive been trying since he was 3, i think im over due my turn of getting past 6 weeks compared to all the rabbits around me  , sorry if that seem a bit rude but im past caring about them right now.

hi wendy, hun i get most of mine in post babe, only ever had 1 go missing but did turn up 3 weeks later after they had sent another out lol, and i know what your saying about the wait, over the yrs i lernt to be a big pain in the bum and call every other day to find out what was going on, they soon hurry up just to shut me up, might be worth a try if it happens again. i always give them 2 weeks then start calling.   

my heads all over atm today, not sure if its the coming off noreth or if im just in ***** mode , i felt like telling hubby to **** off 2 night and was more  then happy to do it alone with donated , then 40 mins later i was upset when i thought he was going to get in bath without giving me a kiss ( every time he goes for bath or going on comp for few hrs or bed ect i get a kiss lol ) ive been very snappy n then teared up all day. im already feeling bloated even though  only took last pills this morn so dont think i will have long to wait for af . if im like this now i feel soooooooooooo sorry for hubby once im on tamoxifen lmao 

oh the reason im saying about ' past caring' is coz my mate just told me she is preg again, 4th bloody time, she only gave birth in nov to the 3rd, her sis is all about her 5th she had on the 16th every time we chat she says it will be your turn soon, ere 8 f ing yrs still not happened . another friend is on her 2nd after having her 1st in july. just feel like ive failed and there boasting/ constant phone calls or posts on ** not helping. to top that the sis that had her 5th ? yes her, she stole one of our top names, AGAIN its the 2nd time she has done this now, so down to three, wonder if she will have more n take the lot ? grrrrr


----------



## liv 28

evening ladies 

welcome misty

Well started with AF pain tonight and Im crying for nothing so dont think Im going to make it to the 7 th  Just want it come so we can start again!

Just wanted to stop by and say Im not going to be around much over the nxt full days. Dont want you to think I ve forgotten you. Will try and get on and see how everyone is doing but maybe a couple of days before i post again. Anyways good look, Stay positive and big    s


----------



## angel star

I wrote this shorter post this morning after losing the first one and seeing as could not get it to load saved it, so here goes (believe the site has been down for maintenance).

Anyway, hi everyone and hope you're having a good day  

Liv, don't give up until it happens, but love your bit where you just want to happen so you can start again. I've never managed to be like that until a few days into AF when we have to pick ourselves up.   and   for you.

Leanne, I find pg announcements really hard. I don't go on ******** for that reason and have no desire to ever do so. It's too upsetting. I have kind of cocooned myself into a bubble I feel safe in. Probably not the wisest thing but that's my coping (or not as some may see it). I hate insensitive comments too, you just want to   . People are clueless about infertility unless they have been through it. We all know that along with the 'it will happen for you soon' is the very real, 'it may never happen for us' despite all the positivity we can muster. Big   to you and hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Wendy, glad your little boy's first birthday went well - another milestone reached.

Floofy, hope your appointment goes / has gone well on Monday and you had a fab time in London.

AFM, decided DH and I will take the antibiotics. Feel it's another month wasted, but not really if there is an infection that needs sorting and is the barrier to conceiving and carrying a baby. So that will be another clomid free month for me. Secretly, I am hoping that we have done enough this month to conceive, but I fear not as no clomid so probably not a good enough egg and also have this inbuilt fear of another m/c now. Don't know how I'm going to get over that one. 

   to all of you and have a great weekend. xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Haven't been on for few days as my boyfriends dad passed away on Monday been an awful very sad week

I am now onto day 12 no positive ovulation test and no symptoms so feeling bit downhearted, has anyone got any positive stories to keep me going? 

Hope everyone well and lots of luck to u all x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi Poppy,

So sorry to hear about your boyfriends dad. Hope you are both bearing up ok.

Keep going hunni, you will get there in the end!! I have a positive feeling about you, I know for a fact you will conceive soon and you will be the happiest you have ever been,    
I know its hard but keep thinking positive and you will get there in the end  

Remember to come on here or private message me whenever you need too !! Iv got my fingers and toes crossed for you babes


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls

been a few weeks since my first post as have been away on holiday but wanted to say hi again - I have just finished my first round of clomid a few days ago - i didnt have any symptoms at all - is this a good or bad sign?!!

is it 5 to 10 days after your last pill you are supposed to OV?

i have to take progesterone (cyclogest) a few days after OV and i have found that pretty harsh as i feel constant nausea on it so its pretty good i have not had any symptoms yet from the clomid - so im not suffering both parts of the cycle!!

anyway hello again and good luck to everyone this month!!


----------



## birba

hi all lovely ladies
how is this week end going?

Poppy was thinking about u hunni - this is a stressful and emotional time for both of you, take time to be with each other, plus emotional stress can impact on hormons. 
I have started my fertility monitor on day 1 and finished clomid a couple of days ago, and day 8 today showed high fertility, I'll let you know once I get the pick, stay positive hun we are here for you  

Vicnste how are you doing hun? loved the message to Poppy so positive, cannot reinforce it enough!

AngelStar I'm keeping everything crossed that you have conceived this month and we will celebrate with you a BFP!

Floffymad how you doing?

SarLiv hi! it depends what days you are taking clomid? 1-5? 2-6? or more? ov normally happens on day 15 on a normal 28 days cycle - so I'd say if you take your last clomid on day 5 I'd give it a good 10 days ... but again depends on length - good luck this month keep us posted!!

AFM started BMS a bit earlier but DH under pressure a bit and still waiting for results of SA - need to wait till Monday and it's very frustrating as don't  know what to expect   

Hello to everybody else!


----------



## poppy 29

Hey everyone

Vicnste thank for ur lovely message ur so sweet made me smile   hope ur ok when ru due to test? Hoping for a   for u x

Birba hi Hun Thanku for kind message how ru doin now u finished clomid? What does it mean when on day 8 u said u had high fertility? I still haven't had positive ov test hoping I do soon or it's round 2 for me! Let me know how u get on x

Hello to everyone else can't c all names as using iPod to type this wishing u all luck. Xx


----------



## birba

Hi Poppy, using CB fertility monitor, there are 3 bars indicatin low, high and peak fertility and I have had a result of bar 2 for the past 2 days so started  before, you never know!

A big hugh to everybody else hope you have a great Sunday, we're  off to my sister's house for brunch 
 
xx
B


----------



## SarLiv

Birba i took clomid days 2 - 6 this cycle so hopefully like you say i will OV around day 15 then.  

is anyone else on cyclogest/progesterone too with clomid?  

trying to be very positive about it all - hopefully clomid will bring us all some much deserved luck!


----------



## floofymad

Hey girls,
Just a quickie,
Tried to post earlier but computer got some viruses so been caught up with that. On Day 24 I think of 28 day cycle. Last month was 29. Fertility specialist appt in the morning. Feel like DH isn't bothered. Last night he said he wanted to see the list I'd written today of questions, but he hasn't mentioned it today. Shattered from trip to London and having early night. 
Had AF  cramps this morning, but went after about an hour. Not feeling very hopeful, and    is draining away. 

How's everyone else?
Floof


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!! Just thought id send a few personals before i go to bed...

Poppy.... glad i made you smile hun if you ever need a chat be sure to come on here or private message me  

Floofy.... good luck with the specialist tomorrow hun   i hope everything is positive     please dont start to feel too down it will all work out in the end and lets hope AF stays away!!! Why dont you have a chat with your dh and tell him how you feel, if you keep it all bottled up it will only make you feel worse, remember we are all here for you hunni.   and  

AFM... im due on my AF a in a weeks time and im hoping and praying that it doesnt come!! Im feeling fine, i have had no feelings of anything different which im not taking in a positive way!! But hey you never know, the only thing i have noticed is that my boobs are sore to touch and iv put a bit of weight on, but i think thats due to the clomid! I'll try and stay   for now and keep you all updated,   to you all xxxxxx


----------



## birba

Hi ladies gosh it's late... And I'm still up! 
Floffy good luck with your app let us know, but do talk to DH, I had a long chat with him today and turns out he's very scared too an doesn't know how to handle this situation and my
Mood swings .. I guess I've only seen it from
My point of view...

Poppy hunni stay positive let's hope for a very good news for te entire family 
Vicnste finger crossed hunni that this month is THE month, maybe not having symptoms is a good sign 

Good night all, sending positive energy to all for the week to come

Positive thought of the day
My ovaries are healthy and producing a mature and healthy egg soon


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone,

Floofy, my DH also is a nightmare to talk to about all this stuff - I think it's a male trait . Sometimes I feel I go on and on and on and on at him, then whatever he says is usually wrong so I think he just keeps quiet and goes along with everything I suggest. I think they are bothered but they just don't handle it in the same way as we do. Hope today goes well. 

SarLiv, I have cyclogest too. I've had a break this month from clomid and next month too as going to try antibiotics for a month to clear any infection that may be in my uterus and not allowing implantation. I was having hCG injections which did wonders for my progesterone levels but was giving me false positives so on my next clomid cycle I will have cyclogest from day 3 after my peak day. I hate them but needs must.

Thanks Birba for your positivity. I'm hoping too but not that hopeful. This cycle has been a complete mess. I'm getting what should be day 21 bloods done on day 28 as not sure if my peak day was day 19 or day 21. Then I had that weird one day of bleeding after a false positive but was it a chemical pregnancy - no one can ever give me the answer to that. Anyway onwards and upwards 

AFM nothing really except shocked at how much our antibiotics are going to cost. For three weeks worth for DH and myself it's going to be about £70 for one lot and ok only a fiver for the other. I didn't appreciate we were taking two antibiotics and you should have seen DH face when I told him no alcohol for three weeks  . I did then say well you can but you might be rather sick if you try! I may try and see if own GP can prescribe but not sure. I suppose the worst thing is he says no.

Hope all of you have a good week and maybe a BFP soon for someone on here


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. I hope you all had a good weekend?

LH testing at the mo. No LH surge but EWCM last night. Bit confused  Can Clomid effect the Ov detection strips

Lucky me and my DB have being having lots of   since last week so hopfully have covered??  

Vic... Hey hun hope you had a good weekend and are feeling ok?  

Poppy.... So sorry to about your DB dad. I hope you are both bearing up  

Leanne.... It can be very hard. I'm in the same boat as you. All my friends around me are either pregnant at the sight of sperm or have children already. All we can do is prey it will be us one day   sending you a big   and try and stay   even though some days you really feel like giving up.

Floof... How are you today? Hopfully no sign of AF. Try and stay   hun.

Birba..Good luck with your DH SA results. I'm sure all will be fine  

Angel star... Good luck with the antibiotics. Get the infection gone then you will be up and running again in full baby making mode. Fingers crossed though that you have conceived already  

Hi to all the other ladies on here sending you lots of  

My positive thought of the day - I will release a healthy ripe egg that will travel down my tube and meet all the  . One will break in to my egg then they will both bounce on down to my nice warm womb and nestle in to make a little baby   

Caroline xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!!! Hope your all well.

Birba... thanks for the   thought hun, i hope this is THE month too, but im not getting my hopes up,  

Floofy...how are you today hun, be sure to let us know how your appt went! Hopefully you have had no sign of AF!!  

Caroline... im fine thanks, had no symptoms at all so wil prob come on AF next week!!   Im not sure about Clomid effecting the ov tests, i dont think they do i noticed that i ov'd early after my 1st cycle?? Hopefully you will or have ov'd a nice fat juicy egg and all them   are waiting to pounce!! 

 to all xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi all, 

thanks everyone for your support. 

my dh is the same, i think some time i give him too many options on ways to d things and reasons for doing/taking/trying things lmao it all gets a bit much i think, then what ever he say's its not what i want to hear or be told ect lol

tried to call clinic AGAIN today for mr steers sec to be off on ann leave till the 14th march. had to call around and then leave a message with a nice lady called bernie who didnt have a clue but said she will see mr steer later and call me back this afternoon, i hope she does coz the noreth didnt bring on my af so have not been able to start tamoxifen yet  i also asked her if two days after last tab was the right day for a scan, she didnt think so either and will bring that up with mr steer at the same time.
i really want to start them asap.

and i think im getting a throat infection too, my glands feel up and i feel a bit run down. 8 weeks today no ciggys so thats good and dh sample is much better too, just above av now much better then the crap 3% 11% and 14% ( even tho they did say that was fine to be at 14% ) hes now at 18 %, i dont get what they are saying is % wise but what ever it is they are happy about it and its going up so its got to be good news lmao.

good luck ev1 waiting for test results with bloods, scan and bfp's


----------



## SarLiv

Hi everyone

Angelstar - Hope your antibiotics do the trick -do you find your AF does not come until you stop the cyclogest?  i have to wait till 13dpo and then test and then come off of the cyclogest for AF to come - i hate it as it means i get my hopes up and then i have to test and see the BFN - its rubbish!!  needs must though like you say.

Caroline - i had EWCM for about 4 days before my peak last cycle (a non clomid cycle) this cycle i am onto day 2 with EWCM but no peak yet - in my Taking Charge of Your Fertility book she does say women can get upto 5 days of EWCM over their fertile time so hopefully you will get your peak in the next few days. 

Bit craxy has anyone tried hypnotherapy by the way as I see some of you are doing positive thoughts/affirmations?  i saw this lady because i was feling so stressed by it all and she did some hypnosis on me to take away some bad thoughts/images i had and replace with positivity - i think it worked, i felt a lot better for it anyway - could be worth looking into if people find those kind of things relaxing.

she did say that she really believes saying a positive affirmation to yourself every day (over and over again when driving or just when you are on your own) really does change how you feel and is proven to have a good effect.  she said saying them to yourself in the mirror also helps reinforce the message apparently - so  i say mine loads in the mirror when i get ready in the morning like some kind of crazy maniac!!  "we will have a lovely, healthy baby"!!!

anyway hope everyone is well - No symptoms for me yet other than a few twinges, i think i have a few days to go before OV.


----------



## LovesChoc

Leanne...I had a horrible sore throat not last week the week before. I lost my voice and my glands were up. Thankfully it only lasted a couple of days. Been waiting for my blood results since 15/2/11. So bloody frustrating. Ive got to phone back the end of this week  
Bernie sounded helpful. I'm sure she will get back to you. If not keep chasing the buggers.

Vic.....Fingers crossed. I started   the day after my last clomid tablet. So should be covered  

Sarliv...Thanks for the info. Made me feel a lot better. Its so confusing   I will keep doing the tests and keep up the   until the end of the week. We will be knackered as I started last Tuesday   Hopefully it will all be worth it   My DB is so good bless him.
I'm starting Reflexology next Monday. I can't wait. I have read a lot of good info about it. 

Cxx


----------



## birba

Hi all good morning!

How's this Monday going? i am sleeeeeepy (can't blame clomid anymore as I finshed last week!) 

SarahLiv yes I had hypnotherapy (still going) and reading the baby making bible, it's all about being positive and the connection between conscious and unconscious mind and the effects on the body, so thought I'd start some positive affirmations here for all of us, it really has a powerful effect!  

still waiting for the consultant to come back to me with SA test results, gosh it's been 3 weeks!  

caroline hope you feel better soon hunni, have I read correctly you quit smoking 8 weeks ago? Gosh how did you do it?
Ah BTW having reflexology too! Next app Wednesday can't wait, it's going to be a combination of acupunture and reflexology!

re clomid and ov I read that the 5 days after your last pill of clomid can have a false positive on the ov strips, I use the CB fertility monitor and have been on "high fertility" for the past 2 days (day 8-9)  
Hopefully should go back to normal and detect the LH surge in the next couple of days


A good day to you all xxxx

Positive thought of the day
My ovaries are healthy and producing a mature and healthy egg soon


----------



## birty

Hi all

sorry i have been soo quiet (or absent should i say) for a few weeks, just needed to take a break.

am still getting the pelvic pains and they seem to spreading to my left hip and now to the right side of my pelvis but not in the middle, am getting quite fed up about it all now.

finally had my "urgent" scan last wed (took 3 weeks) and it showed enlarged ovaries with lots of follicles but they looked healthy along with my uterus which looked healthy as well, but they couldnt see my tubes as that requires another scan. 
heard from Gp just now as cant stand this pain any longer and he seems to think that the pain is associated to the clomid working ie producing lots of follicles and enlarged ovaries, he has asked me to come in so we can get me referred properly.

anyway lovely to see lots of new names on here, wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## liv 28

Hi ya ladies

Well AF was due today and still no sign! Starting to go slowly mad as doctor has said not to test for a week as the clomid can affect the length of my cycle. Trying not to get my hopes up but its hard not to, Im normally as regular as clock work and its always been there first thing in the morning. Altho all week I have been having what felt like period pain so slightly confused by that!?!?!?! Anyways Im off to decorate the hall and landing to try and keep my mind of it.....

Hope everyone is ok and lots of       all round x


----------



## LovesChoc

Birba...Ive not smoked for at least 9 years. Must of got me muddled up with someone else  
Really looking forward to Reflexology. My feet are quite ticklish so I hope I don't kick her   How are you finding it?

Birty...Thats goods news. At least the Clomid is doing what it should and you are producing nice healthy follicles. That must be very reassuring to know. I hope you get the pain sorted out soon.  

Liv...Hang on in there. I know it must be very hard. I'm due to start my 2WW soon and not looking forward to it   Stay positive hun   

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

afternoon ladies, quick question, i did my first ovulation sitck today which came up positive, now i am not sure if it is a genuine positive or just picking up on the remaining pregnancy stuff still in my system, my last beta hcg only 8 so i dont think the ov stick would pick up on that even tho a sensitive pregnancy test at the hospital did. Any ideas i had sex last night and will again tonight and tomorrow just to be on the safe side, just dont wanna get my hopes up that i am ovulating if its not genuine. xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

haha i stopped 8 weeks ago hunni lol

ere how did i do it, not sure i didnt smoke too much any way bad day 10 good day 1 or 2 but i did replace it with food which has not helped weight wise but im starting to get that back under control now. i was just shocked when i was looking at the dates and see it was 8 weeks ago, didnt think it was that long lol.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Caroline... thats great hun, i bet you are both knackered after all that!!   i reckon you have got it covered this time hunni, good luck think   and it will happen!   xxx

Birty...thats good to know your ovaries are producing nice healthy foll's GL with everything hunni, im sure you will have a little baby in no time!  

Liv... AF stay away from Liv   you are doing the best thing by keeping busy and not concentrating on it ooooo i wish you all the luck and     in the world   Im on day 8 of my 2WW and its killing me!!! Do you feel any different at all in yourself?  xx

Jenna....make sure you have loads and loads of   hun and im sure you will get a   in no time!! GL GL GL  

I cant even think of any positive phrases for today, sorry ladies im just having a crappy day!!    xxx


----------



## birba

aaaaww Vicnste why are you having a crappy day? What's wrong?   
here's a big hugh in the meantime  

Lol leannePaul/caroline I swapped the 2 of you sorry  

Caroline reflexology is great, it's like a foot massage I'm sure you'll find it very relaxing!

Hi Jenna I am no expert but the hormone released to send the message the the ovaries to release a follicle (FSH/LH) is completely different than the HCG one so I really think it's a genuine ovulation (unless you have stopped clomid in the past 3-4 days that can slightly alter the results even if is only temporary) Hope this helps 

Liv finger crossed!!!!  

Birty hope they sort you out quickly, how long have you taken Clomid for and how much 50/100mg?) 

Still waiting for the consultant to call me back with results, geez how long does it take??

Debating if having  every day or every other day, since I have no idea about the SA was thinking maybe every other day would be best ?  

Still very sleepy I would have thought the effects of clomid would have subsided by now ...?


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies thanks for your replies, the sticks were positive when i was pregnant i did one just to see if it was true but i know my levels must be zero by now as the last hcg test was on wednesday last week, i really hope its genuine, last clomid was 7 days ago so hopefully wont be altering the test.did the deed last night and will again for the next couple of days just to be sure i cover it and fingers crossed its good news in a couple of weeks.
hope both ur cycles are going well and that we hear some good news soon from one of us xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls, sorry took so long to get on here. Had parents evening after school so only got in at 6.30pm. 
Ugh, today was hideous. Am so frustrated, angry and sad right now. 
FS appt was this morning at 10.40am. We arrived at 10.30 and had to wait until 12pm to be seen. When we finally went in to see FS he didn't have any of the information ready. He said he was waiting for a letter to come from my gyno about my endometriosis, which they'd had to re-send off for. They also said they couldn't find DH's SA results on the system or my ultrasound scan. Eventually, after trawling up and down stairs and looking on the computer they found the info. By this time, I was already trying not to cry. 
DH's sperm are above average. 79 mill per ml, and 71% rapid progressive. My ultrasound was fine. My blood results FH and LH were fine. Letter from gyno finally arrived, which was dated from January, so they'd blatantly lost it. 
Letter from gyno was read out, which went something like this....
"I saw the above named patient in July 2010. She underwent a laparoscopy where I found multiple 1-2cm adhesions, on the utero-sacral ligaments, outside of uterus and bladder which were corterised. She refused further treatment as she was seeking a pregnancy"
FS then said because there are no cysts on my ovaries from the scan or lap, that I've only got mild endo  and therefore we're unexplained infertility. Because of that, he'll do a HSG, but then we can't have IUI for at least 2 years, and IVF for 3 years. (in total) and that's only to get on the list. The list is 8 months long. He said people with mild endo are usually sent straight for IVF. So we have to wait another 20 months just to get put on list and then 8 months wait from then.  
I was told I have stage 3 endo, not mild endo. And I've read in so many places that endo can cause other problems like putting toxins in your system and rejecting embryos.  
Am just so frustrated. Being told there's nothing wrong with us, but no help available. I told him no more clomid atm  cause pains are too bad on it. 
DH walked out and told me I have no right to cry because there's nothing wrong with us. He said "I'd better ring the mortgage company and ask for another £10,000 for IVF hadn't I?" He didn't sound happy about it at all. 
Sorry for the big rant. Just feel so down. DH doesn't understand. He just said he's not as bothered as me. 
I just want a child, what's so wrong with that? 

Hope everyone else is ok. AF is due Thurs or Fri, but I feel her coming...


----------



## Amy N

Floofy- im so sorry you seem to be having such a hard time at the moment..... , im sure you and DH will sort somthing out, men always react differently to us in these situations......here if you need us xxx 


Any clomid/OI ladies on the 2ww.....please com and join me on our new 2ww thread.... We have now been seperated form the other ladies having TX, and i dont feel like i belong on there now. Only me on the clomid one though, so not much support there!!!! hehe.....

See you there!!

Amy xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba... im just having a ****ty day, i just know that i havent done enough and my AF will be here in 6 days!! It just gets me angry and this 2WW is awful it has drained me completely!!   Thanks for the hugs hun  

Floofy... im so sorry you get messed around so much hun its not right!! I would feel upset and frustrated as well if i were in your situation, i kind of am but my gynae has said to leave me on Clomid for the next 2 months and then he will refer me for IUI but im unsure how long the waiting list is Hope its not to long!!   Maybe your AF wont come and you wont have to go through all of that!? Iv got my fingers crossed for you!!    

Im gonna watch One Born Every Minute now and il speak to you all tomorrow!!   and   to you all im   for all of you xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Ahh floofy sending u big  , can I ask which consultant u c ru at jcuh? X

Hey vic don't think negative Hun no it's hard bit this month cud be ur month will keep my fingers crossed for u Hun xx

Hello to everyone else sorry on phone so can't c everyone!
I'm feeling bit down as now on day 15 and no positive ov test is it possible I cud ovulate later as my periods r all over sometimes 50 odd days, 

Good luck to everyone here's hoping we get some


----------



## liv 28

Hi vinscte no dont feel different at all, trying to be positive just scared of getting my hope s up but as of now still no AF

Floofy Im unexplained as well love and can understand how fustrating that is. Everyone was congratulating us when we found out, but I could nt be happy has I felt that with nothing wrong there was nothing to fix and no reason for not having a baby big   

Amy where you been!?! it was AF day today but its not turned up yet!!!

x x x


----------



## floofymad

Poppy - it was Mohamed we saw. He was great when we paid the £200 private consultation first time, but then said we'd be going NHS. 

Liv - people who've asked me about how it went today, just don't seem to understand and keep saying I should just stay positive and be grateful there's nothing wrong etc. They just don't understand how demoralising it is being supposedly healthy, but not being able to conceive.


----------



## jenni01

Hi Girls'!! 
Sorry I've been quiet lately but just trying to get my head around a few thing's! 

Floofy...Where you given a choice of clinic's hun?..I don't know were you live but maybe if you go back to your GP you may have other option's as to were to go 
Some of the people that you see can be unprofessional and there was many a time I could have chinned someone!! 
As for your DH, only you know how to deal with him hun!! but I know how you feel, that your fighting the world!!...
Why not go back to your GP and see if you can alter the med's that you're on while you're waiting for some progress? 
I wish I could take your pain and frustration away Floof, but I can't, but I am here for you just like all the other girl's   
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Floofy, sorry to read your post last night  . Firstly, there is nothing wrong with you wanting a child, it is normal, natural and not as easy as the world makes it out to be for all of us. It stinks that people in 2011 *still* don't get the pain of infertility. Have you ever heard the phrase "there's only one thing more painful than having a baby and that is not having a baby", so true. Unfortunately for us a lot of the professionals we come into contact with have had no personal experience of infertility so are clueless how to treat us. However, I have to say here I have come across some lovely people who have have really tried. I'm sorry about your DH not understanding you. I hope that you can find a way to talk to him. I remember the times DH and I fell out over this and it's so hard. Hoping you will find a way through this, and all of us are here for you.

Jen, hope you're ok. Thought maybe you'd had enough of us 

Liv, how's things this morning? Hopefully no AF  

Poppy, yes if your cycles are long it usually means you will ovulate later. If any consolation I usually identify my peak day around day 14 or 15, but this month it was day 19 or 21 (a bit confused). Text books say that usually your luteal phase is the same length but I don't think so for me and usually 14 days after ovulation. I feel AF is on the way and only day 27 which would make it only 6 or 8 days post peak. Short luteal phases often can mean low progesterone levels. So don't give up hope, it may be just round the corner 

Vicnste, hope you're feeling better today and sorry you had a down day yesterday (I have them frequently ) I know it's hard but try and be positive and AF may never show you know 

Amy, hi. I would join you on 2ww but I'm on a 2ww all on my own without clomid so then would I get my very own thread and seeing as not hopeful at all would not post anything  Hope someone joins you soon, but will pop over and say hi soon anyway. But you can always carry on posting here, maybe I shouldn't be as not doing anything but feel I belong nowhere else if that makes sense 

Jenna, lots of     for you that you have a positive at the end of the month.

Leanne, sorry the noreth didn't bring on AF, what can you do now? How's that throat of yours? I hope your not feeling too rough 

Hi Caroline, Birty and Birba 

Sarliv, I have taken cyclogest when I've had positive tests then started bleeding while on them so does not stop AF for me. But by then I am day 17 post peak as that is when I have to test. However, as I'm not on hCG injections anymore it will not confuse the situation so could in theory test early and find out. I suppose in 2 months I will find out as that is the month I will start that regime. I do hate the cyclogest though, such a mess - yuk!!


----------



## jenni01

Angel..
Don't be daft hun!! I'm not sick of you lot!! 
Just in the middle of some personal stuff so i didn't want to bring anyone down! 

Hope you're alright hun!!   
Jen.x


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies, How are we all feeling today. Bright sunny morning here so has cheered me up.

Feeling so tired at the mo from all the  . Had a positive on the LH Surge last night which was a relief as I didn't think I would get it as its later then normal   I never imagined that it would be so hard and exhausting to get pregnant  

Floof....I'm so sorry your trip to the FS was not very nice. I know how you feel hun. Ive been told im healthy and so is my DB but I can't get pregnant. Unexplained fertility!!!! Whats that all about. Ive had 2 lap and dyes so many internals exams ive lost count and god knows how many consultants ive seen. I see a different one each time I go and none of them have read my notes so I have to explain whats going on with me time and time again. Makes me so mad   
I'm now on clomid. Ive finished 2nd round hopefully Ov at the mo so lots of nookie. I'm so tired!!! Ive got one more round of clomid left and if that don't work then I don't know whats next for me. I don't qualify for IVF as the cut off age here is very low I just fall outside. So if I want it ive got to pay for it. That makes me mad as im not a new case ive had unexplained fertility for 8 years now. You would think they would view it differently!! All people say to me is stay positive and don't give up. I know they mean well but........ Sorry for the rant but im right there with you hun so I know what your going through. Please send me a message if you want to chat. With regard to your DH. He prob is just as frustrated as you. Men do have a different way of showing or not showing their emotions. This might be his way of dealing with this?

Keep your chin up. I know its hard. Sending you a  

Vic...How are you today? You feeling any better? One born was good last night. That poor girl who had all those miscarriages. She got her miracle in the end though. I did have a good ole cry   it was lovely.

Poppy....My LH surge came late this time around. i didn't think I was going to get it but last night the 2nd line on the stick showed right up. Hang on in there it will come  

Morning Angel star. Hope your ok today hun. Sending you a big  

Jenni...We are here if we can help  


Positive thought for the day. I will release a nice healthy ripe egg that will travel down my tubes and be met with   and go off to my nice warm comfy womb to nestle down to make a beautiful healthy baby   

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

foofy so sorry your appointment was like that - its so hard when you go with all the hopes of getting somewhere and then they dash them.  i understand re your hubby as my husband has been upset a few times about the costs of IVF if we have to take that route (we have to pay) its really hurt my feelings but after talking to him he explained its just his way of expressing his upset and frustration over it all, maybe its the same for your husband?

poppy - replied on your post on the board re ov

have my fingers crossed for those of you in the 2ww - it sounds promising Liv, really hope its your month!!

positive affirmation - we will all have lovely health babies, our bodies know what to do and we will achieve our goals!


----------



## SarLiv

oh quick question - i have been having strange sharp painful twinges around my ovaries for the last few days and also felt really spaced out and clumsy - would this be the clomid?  i took my last pill on day 6 and am on day 13 now.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all lovely ladies!!!!

Poppy... Im feeling a bit better today, you just get them crappy days. I dont think this is my month as have got back ache so defo think AF will be here by Monday. But i will try and stay   for now and see what happens. You might ov late if your periods are up the wall, keep testing and im sure you will get a   soon, iv got everything crossed for you hun!!  

Liv... Keep trying to be   hun it could be your month!! Are you 2 days late now?When are you gonna do a test? Im   for you hun, we need some   on here!! Good luck with everything!  

Floofy... I totally understand what your saying hun, im the same unexplained fertility (?) I feel like such a failure and trying to stay   is hard!!! Keep your chin up hun, we are all here for you  xxx

Caroline... Thats great you have got your pos LH surge all that   will be well worth it, i think its your month this month!! One born was great last night, i blubbered   my way through parts of it, but i do feel much better today. Im trying to stay  

Sarliv... That strange sharp pain could be you oving and nice healthy egg or a few of them!!     My pains were awful when oving really unbearable!!! The spaced out feeling is prob down to the Clomid it has awful side effects but hopefully it will soon pass!!  

AFM... Feeling much happier today, just gonna wait and see what happens!! Im due AF in 6 days!! So gonna stay   and hope for the best!! 2WW are soooo hard though!! x


----------



## SarLiv

Vicnste - keeping everything crossed for you - hopefully in 6 days you will have that BFP, backache can be a good thing!

the pains have gotten worse over the last hour - really stabbing on the right ovary (or where i think it must be!!) so hoepfully something is happening.


----------



## Rosey78

Hello lovely ladies, been really busy past week so seem to have missed lots!!
At work, so diffcult to do personals but really    we get some BFPs on here soon.
Love and baby dust to all


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sarliv.... I defo think your oving hun!!     have you had lots of   to make sure you have plenty of    in there waiting for the ripe egg(s) oooooo good luck hunniiiii


----------



## liv 28

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments but AF arrived this morning  

Not doing great as for some unknown reason DH felt the way to cheer me up was to watch due date and then half way through it start telling me that cutting the cord when his children were born was the greatest experience of his life! GRRRRRRRRRRRR men who d have them. Trying to be positive and see it more as a chance to start again x x x


----------



## jenni01

Liv...So sorry your AF arrived hun 
Men are so stupid at time's!!! (most of the time!!) 
Stay positive hunni!!   
Jen.xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Liv... so sorry you got the dreaded AF hun, try and keep your chin up!! Are you due to take your Clomid soon Men are such idiots sometimes,   they need to think before they speak!! Mine can be a right plonker at times too  
Stay   hun it will happen soon xxx


----------



## birba

Hi All good morning

Floffy hun, so sad to read your post. Doctors can be very insensitive when they give these news,and by the sounds of it very disorganised too. It's like you don't have the right of worrying just because it's unexplained infertility, makes me so mad
As for DH, they honestly don't get it, they are pragmatic and sometimes there is no room for emotions like we have, it's just another planet.
There is nothing wrong with you wanting a child so much hunni and you ARE allowed to feel frustrated and angry, we are all here for you hun don't give up  


Liv sorry your AF arrived ..... and yes men are in a complete different universe, most of the time...! Keep positive hunni in the meantime here's a big hugh  

Poppy how u doing hun? How's your bfriend? Yes it's normal that you haven't ovulated yet as your cycle is long, plus it's only the first month of clomid for you so it's possible the cycle is not yet regular.

Vicnste I'm keeping everything crossed for you, and yes backache can be a very good sign, plus it takes only 1 BMS so don't worry if you haven't done enough  

Hi Rosey! Hope you are having a good day and not too much work?

SaraLiv, still in pain? let's hope is a good sign of ov  

Hi Angelstar how are you?

Caroline love your positive thought of the day, Im in the same phase

Hello to everybody else hope you have a good/better day, so looking forward a big fat juicy positive from some of us this month!



Positive tought of the day: I am about to release an healthy and mature egg that will be fertilised and travel down the fallopian tube without any difficulties


----------



## LovesChoc

Sarliv...Def sounds like you are Ov or just about to. Have you done a Ov test to see? 

Rosey78...   I'm right there with ya on that. We want some   

Liv 28...Sorry you got your AF. Are you going to start another round of Clomid? Men really don't think sometimes. He prob never even realised that it would upset you. You will have to gag him  

Birba...I'm loving the positive thoughts of the day. We seem to be on the same cycle to which is good to know. We will release a healthy egg that will meet a   and form into a beautiful healthy baby.

Vic...I hope so. I'm feeling drained. Started   last Tuesday and have only had one night off. Feeling bloated and tender in there today. I hope its s big plump egg on its way to meet the      
Glad you are having a   day today. One born was good last night. I managed to hold it together to 

Sending all you ladies lots of    vibes and  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

i have had lots of EWCM (sorry TMI!!) and we have made sure we have BD'd every other day since day 7 and planning to carry on for the next week (it does get boring though i find when you have been trying for such a long time!!) so im thinking we are at least doing all we can to help the clomid work!

Caroline - you are going for it on the   front - you must be exhausted!!  keep going though!

Liv so sorry AF came - its so hard and disappointing and there are always so many reminders all around.  keep strong and keep going!


----------



## birba

Hi ladies me again, need my fertility friends!

Just heard from the secretary of the clinic, she said

"Doctor O. sent me an email asking me to call you to say that the SA has resulted in a low count. So he needs to repeat it in a month."

To which I said, what percentage? How low? What about motility/morphology? What about my treatments? Can I please have a call from the doc?

Bear in mind I am going private for all treatments I think it's just not right to give these communications like this, why don't they take some time to either write a letter explaining everything or a phone call with a bit more info?? 

Should I worry?


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All 
am reading daily but not been up to posting as feeling poorly,

  to all who need them!

Birba you are right to want some explanations about SA and they always ask for two for confirmation. When is your next f/up? 
dilly x


----------



## SarLiv

Birba - outrageous she just says that and does not give you the results - get her to print them out and go and get them?

my hubby had a very low count on his first test and morphology etc where all pretty rubbish too - we were really upset.  i have the Zita West book and it has normal ranges for SA counts so when we compaired it to that we were seriously worried.

anyway he had to wait 2m and do another sample and that came back a lot better - slightly lower than average but nowhere near as bad as the first one.

i took both results to private consultant when i had my lap and dye and she said the second result although slightly lower than the set ranges but still fine, she said the results can rise and fall a lot month on month.  she was not concerned at all.

also my friend was told her husbands result was very low and would impair fertility and to come back for a retest - that month she fell pregnant!!

so dont panic - even if the test does show a low result, its likely next month it will be ok.


----------



## birba

Thanks SarLiv   - I do think it was pretty bad so still waiting for consultant to call me back.
Next test in a month, he's taking wellman conception and not smoking (or drastically reduced anyway), no alcohol and no hot tubs, BMS every 2-3 days to get the best swimmers...

Need to stay positive ... it only take 1 sperm to fertilise 1 egg .....


----------



## Amy N

Afternoon ladies,

Liv- sorry ive been AWOL!!! Im so sorry to hear AF arrived, I was really excited reading your earlier posts....Its sh*t isnt it?? will you be taking clomid again this cycle?? il try and be a better FF, and get on more often! 

Vicnste- Hope your doing ok, its normal to have crampy pains etc during 2ww, early preg and PMS symptoms are the same, so so difficult to know!!! hope its alll a good sign for you xxx  

Birba- Youd think that you would get an explanation, im sure these people just dont understand th stress of it all..... xx

Sarliv- how are you ?? 

Dilly- Hope you feel better soon , xx

Caroline- i hope that this is a successful month for you, i have 4 months left of clomid then will be iui...would iui be an option for you if ivf isnt?

Rosey- how are things hun??

AFM- well 10dpo and still no symptoms!!! been poking my boobs all week, but NOTHING!!! They have been really sore at this point the last 3 months , DH even said i havent been moody, and had no cramps either....not sure if its a good sign or not...would have thought would at least be getting AF symptoms....not long to wait now anyway. 

Amy xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba... Im thinking more positive today, thanks for the nice mesage it made me smile!! As for your docs, i would defo tell them about themselves when you next talk to them the communication is ridicolous!! But chin up hun it only takes 1   iv got everything crossed that we get a   from you hun xx

Caroline... I bet your feeling drained after all that nookie   you need a well deserves rest now and let nature takes its course. Awww i hope you have a nice juicy egg that ferts, you will do it this time im sure  

Sarliv... Keep up the good work hun, you will get there in the end! xx    

Dilly... Why you feeling poorly hun? Hope you feel better soon,  

Amy... Thanks for the positive thoughts hun, i'll be sure to let you know. Iv been getting sore boobs too!!??!! It might be a good sign that you dont have any AF symptoms   it might have just worked for you hun,  

xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Sarliv...Yep knackered. My DB is on lates at work so he doesn't get home at the mo until 11.30pm. Then he wants to sit and unwind for a bit bless him. So not getting much sleep at the mo. I hope its all worth it  

Birba..We were told that my DB had 9% morphology no idea wether thats good or bad as they never really explained. They told us that it wasn't a concern for now. His Mobility and quantity were all ok though. He is taken Wellman conception to just to help out a bit. But it does only take one. How bad is that. Your going private and you get treated like that. Its left you with so many questions now!! Have words the next time you see them  

Amy N...Thanks hun. Me too im knackered. I do hope we have done enough. The thought of going through all this again next month makes me feel even more drained   O well it will be worth it in the end. Not sure what my options are if clomid doesn't work. I'm on 50mg they my up it. If not then maybe IUI but I bet I will have to pay for the like I would have to pay for IVF  

Vic...Fingers and toes crossed we have done enough. Still 2 more nights of nookie to go. My poor DB bless him. He is on lates to at the mo so he doesn't get in until around 11.30pm. I will be fallen asleep at my desk soon...ZZZZzzzzzzz  

Dilly...Sending you a big   to


----------



## birba

Thanks ladies for your support! 

Amy nice to hear from you, finger crossed it's your month!  

Caroline I know it's shocking and yes I have more questions than before!! 

Not giving up until I get a call from the doc  

Vicnste pleased you are thinking more positive hunni

A big hugh to all of you -   to have more info soon!


----------



## jenni01

Birba...I just read your post hun and that's terrible!!
It doesn't matter if it's private or nhs they should be professional! 

Kick them in to touch and let them know you're not a woman to be messed with! 

Hi to all our other lovely ladie's!!  
Jen.x


----------



## birba

Thanks Jenni  

I'll call back tomorrow morning demanding a time when I can expect a phone call from the doc  
I read that anything less than 20million is considered low, but nevertheless I shouldn't resort to google and I do want to know about motility and morphology

Going to have a nap - take my mind off things

so happy to have all of you ladies


----------



## angel star

Oh goodness, it's happening again, so much chatter today I can't keep up 

Liv, sorry AF showed up, I was really hopeful for you. But hey next month  Still doesn't make up for the disappointment so   for you.

Birba, sorry you've been treated like that it's  . My DH has bad SA and we conceived twice without treatment albeit they both ended in miscarriage  . It is true (difficult to believe sometimes) that you only need one good  . I can't remember the exact figures without looking them up but remember looking at them last week and thinking heck how did we ever manage it, and now with my problems. I hope your consultant calls soon and you should think about making a complaint, just so that they do not do it again.  

Dilly, hope you're feeling better soon.

Amy, maybe no symptoms is a good thing   . I don't know why we become obsessed with poking our boobs, I'm just the same    .

Hi to all of you.

AFM, well nothing really, just feel a fraud on here while not on clomid but don't know where else I fit . But I'm sure you'd all tell me to push off for a few weeks if I'm bugging you. Pancakes tonight with lashings of nutella before my lent of no chocolate, sweets biscuits or crisps. I'm going for it this year! So Easter will be really good.


----------



## liv 28

Jenni,birba,sarliv and star angel Thanks ladies Its hit me quite hard even tho I knew it was coming I still started to get my 
hopes up knew I know i should nt but I cant help it.

vicnste,carolinearmstrong75 and amy Im due to start again tomorrow altho Im not sure if I am cos this AF has been so painful up to now but then with our funding issues I dont suppose I ve got much choice (Going private is nt an option at the moment)

Birba thats shocking mate big  

Ahhhh Amy your a great FF got my fingers crossed for you huni I really hope its your month        

A bit of hopeful news for everyone I was talking to someone today who is 5 months pregnant and she was taking Clomid so it does work! x x x


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
Sorry, it was another parents evening night, so only just finished tea. 

Thanks for all your support and help. You're all brilliant.   I'm like Angel and I don't want to leave here either. 

Still no idea what to do. DH keeps asking if we should somehow get the money for IVF privately, but I'm so worried it won't work, and I'll respond badly to the drugs. 

Am still so annoyed about FS downgrading my endo and saying it's only mild, when I've been told otherwise. Don't really know where to go to get other advice. 

Liv - sorry about AF turning up.  

Birba - defo try and get the details. I think sometimes they try and pass us off as not knowing very much, so they think we only need to hear the basics, when in reality we've all trawled the internet and read various horror stories, and probably know more about fertility than them! 

Hi to everyone else!  

AF is definitely on her way for me. Pains getting worse each day. 

Next appt of reflexology on Saturday, really hoping she can make me feel better.


----------



## leanneNpaul

hey all just a quick rant/update

ok so i spent ages yest and this morn trying to find oput what to do about the noreth bleed ( or the no bleed as it was ) and the tamoxifen but no luck as NAME REMOVED seem's to not know how to reply to a page messages in his out/in trey or his mobile.

In the end i called again this afternoon and bernie seemed a bit frustrated with him too so she went over his head moaned about him and asked what i should do and was told to find a reg of his and ask them which she did  that'll teach him to cross us lol
she called me at 3:10 today to say i need to start taking noreth again until i get a bleed , he only sent paper work for 1 mth for 7 days i said and that's what i did, i had already told her that i had asked for another mth as they gave me 2 mths of tamoxifen, lucky for NAME REMOVED that was the case. Mmm BUT they told her to tell me to keep taking 2 tabs 3 times a day ( 6 tabs = 30mg a day total ) until i get a bleed, i only got enough for 7 days so i cant keep taking them until i bleed , if i have not had af by the 7 days then what i said , she said call back, she seemed a bit pd off that they dont seem to have a clue or read my notes and pointed it out ....  i like bernie, she seems to have more brains then mr steer atm.

ANYYYYYYY WAYYYYY after all this i just started AF about 10 mins ago lmao.

all we need now is for him to reply about what days to start tamoxifen and what day for a scan coz like me and his sec and 1 of his reg last tab on day 8 and scan day 10-11 dont add up, wonder if he does call me ? 
now i started, hes on a timer now lmao, sorry if any of you use him but as of the last two weeks i think he is a D H and yes IN CAPS TOO, 7 yrs ive used him and got no where, bloody had enough now , so im starting tamoxifen on day 2 and i WILL call and TELL him not ASK any more. when ive out done this and the next round im demanding for a new consultant ,hes useless.

WOOHOO CD1 TODAY gonna set up a new tracker, today was cd 53 lmao couldnt find a tracker that went that high.

Just to let you know that I have removed your cons name. This is a public board and although understand your frustration with your cons, it could show up in google searches etc and didn't want any fallout from it  
Shellebell x

I'd like to remind everyone that the internet is a publishing medium - and that comments made on message boards sometimes do need to be heavily moderated (prettied up).
The reason for this is to protect both the publisher and also the person who posted the comment from potential legal action. I am sorry if anyone feels that this is unfair


----------



## leanneNpaul

oh right ok didnt know that lmao.


----------



## Shellebell

Yep, I went onto google and searched my username and it freaked me out with all my pages of posts etc


----------



## leanneNpaul

really ? oh boy, thats worrying. im going to try it and see what comes up


----------



## leanneNpaul

oh wow there are heaps of people out there with my name lmao.

im going for a lie down on sofa as got a bad throat still and a head ache , as well as started to get  af cramps now.

will pop by before bed.

hope your all ok ?

sooo many posts today not read them all but im about half way so will catch up tomo and post personals then if thats alright ?!


----------



## birba

sleep tight leannepaul talk tomorrow!  
good night to all of you, lots of positivity for tomorrow brand new day


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ladies!!! 
Hope you are all as well as can be this morning!!  

With ref to the girl's who think they shouldn't be on this thread.....don't be so silly!!! stay here,we like your company!! 

OK, I don't know if this help's any of you with ref to difficulty to funding IVF, but you can approach your GP who will obviously be aware of your situation and ask if his/her surgery would be prepared to supply IVF drug's, then if they say yes, the clinic would do you a prescription and then you pop it into your normal pharmacy (GP) and then you only have to pay the prescription charges!!
NOT all GP's can do it due to costs etc but it's worth asking!! 
You would still have to pay for consultation's etc but it's still work's out cheaper!
OK I actually hope I helped and didn't make thing's worse!! 
Have a good day girl's!!
Jen.x


----------



## Dilee-99

Morning all
Thought I would try to help with the semen analysis questions 

The World Health Organisation provides a definition of a 'normal' sperm count: 

the concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.
the total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.
the total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.
at least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).
at least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.
at least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.
at least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly.
 further links below
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/menshealth/facts/semenandsperm.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semen_analysis

My Dp's results back in 2008 were count of 8 million, with 28% motility and just 8% morphology which was confirmed after 2 samples were tested. We were told this would impede fertility however the one and only month I had confirmed ovulation I concieved my perfect ds so it really does just take one. DP is having an updated SA tomorrow to see if things have improved or not.

 to each of you and thanks for your well wishes, I'm ok  cd30 of a natural cycle (which can be 28-50 days) and awaiting the witch. Just 5 days until consultant appointment  when we will at least have a plan to move forward 

you are all doing really well and lovely posts with lots of info and support for each other! I dont really belong anywhere either but staying here with you lovely lot is just fine with me  
dilly


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies,

Really need cheering up today. I having a really down down and its only day 1 of my 2ww and its not even 9.30am yet  

My DB got a pic sent through to his mob of a 12 week scan last night. Another set of our friends have fallen pregnant with no trouble at all. I am very happy for them and the scan pic was lovely to see. It hit me hard thought his time and im so glad my DB showed me just before I turned the lights out for sleep time so he couldn't see how upset I was.

Is it ever going to be me. I don't understand why its everyone else around me and not me.

I just feel like giving up  

Sorry for being down. I have been very positive up until now. Just don't see any light at the end of my very long and dark tunnel!!!  

Anyway rant over. I hope your all doing ok today sending you all a big  

Cx


----------



## birba

Caroline hunni DON'T GIVE UP!! It's normal to feel like this when you see other people realising their dreams, but think how much you want this baby and one day you'll tell him/her that it was the most wanted baby in the world! It WILL happen to you, me and all of us, miracles happen!
Think positive, visualise your fertilised egg travelling down, get plenty of rest and, when you feel this sad allow yourself yo feel like this, but only for 30 minutes!  

Morning to all, Dilly thank you so much for sharing your story and the SA levels, you really cheered me up with this, I also think this group is excellent for support, why do we need to "label" people that can be in here I'd like to think that any of us who - very soon - will announce a BFP will stay on here!

Have a great day everybody lots of positivity to all of us!  

NB still no call from the doc


----------



## angel star

Caroline    . I am so sorry you are having a down day. I know how you feel that is how I felt the first time round and still do some days (and I'm sure most if not all of us have felt like this). It's so hard all the announcements and while we try our hardest to be happy for others, our pain is so real and so deep. I am sure it will happen for you and all of us it's just we have to wait longer and travel a path not many have to. Don't give up, but please keep talking to us all. There is light at the end of the dark tunnel we just haven't seen it yet .


----------



## angel star

Thanks Dilly for posting the info on the SA. I've just found DH and it was not very good. If it was not for the 2 natural pregnancies when I was given hope I would not think it was possible so there is hope. Ph 8.3 Total 20 mill Rapid motility 4% Sluggish motility 24% Non-progressive 12% Immotile 60% Normal forms 1%. Not very good  . Maybe I should ask for a repeat as this was 18 months ago and since then been on supplements and vitamins. But then it does only take one healthy swimmer  .

Leanne, glad AF put in an appearance so you can get started on the tamoxifen 

Thanks also for all of your kind thoughts about staying with you all on here, I don't want to leave


----------



## SarLiv

Morning Girls!

Caroline sorry you are feeling down, im sure we all understand and have days like you are having - i know i do.  its so hard when you hear news of other people falling pregnant, you just feel so alone.  thats why this board is really good because it proves you are not alone and when you do get your BFP its going to be all the more amazing.

i do know what those down days are like though - i worked out that all but 2 of my friends are pregnant and every one of my NCT group have either just had their second or are pregnant with their second and we just cant seem to get there.

it will all work out for all of us in the end.

Dilly- great info on the SA!

little update for me - had a positive OPK last night (woo hoo) we are sticking to our every other day method as DH has that slightly low count so every day is apparently not good.  i dread the 2WW but hoping i will see some BFP's on here soon to keep me going!!


----------



## jenni01

Caroline..  
Hunni unfortunately we all get these crappy day's hun and for some of us they last more than a day!
You are not alone in your feeling's of "want" or alone with empty arm's but you MUST stay strong and even though you have bad time's, remember that soon it will all be a distant memory! 
Yesterday some bxxch said to me "Oh you don't want to bother with kid's, take my advice my 4 have been nothing but trouble".....too which I replied "Well at least you've had kid's to have trouble"....she then made a hasty retreat!! 
This will happen for all of us, we just have to be patient and then we will recieve our greatest gift ever!! (or again for some of you!)
Stay positive, stay focused and believe in yourself    
Jen.x


----------



## liv 28

Caroline huni here s a big massive    . I got a tear reading your post today because Im feeling pretty much the same but we need to be positive. It WILL happen for us one day we just need to be patient.

Jenni some people are just plain stupid no other word for them! I was told I was lucky I could nt have kids! Ever noticed how its the ones with 4 or 5 that complain? Well it cant be that bad or they would nt keep having them! Going to speak to my GP and see if he s willing to prescribe the drugs we need. Every little bit helps.

Birba Do you want be to phone your doctor love he can have a bit of what mines going to get if he does nt ring me back and soon!

Everybody who says they dont belong....Of course you do! You ladies are the only thing thats gets me through the day sometimes, Because lets face it DH is about as sensitive as a sledge hammer to the back of the head!

AFM Just sat around waiting for doctor to ring to discuss the change he wants to make to my dose this month but since I'm due to start taking them today he wants to get a shuffle on!. Beacause a long with AF arriving so as this random need for murder I would nt like it to be him LMAO x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all my lovely FF's!!!  

Im gonna try and catch up on the personals sorry if i miss anyone!!  

Birba... how you feeling today hun? I cant believe your doc hasn't rang you yet   are you gonna ring them back if you dont hear anything, when you do speak to them make sure you tell them what for!! Idiots!!

Liv... hey hun, i hope you speak to your doc soon so you can start your Clomid again today I hope it makes you produce a nice juicy set of eggs  

Floofy... hows you doing today hunni?? Has your AF started yet?  

Leanne... ha ha ha that made me laugh   when you had your rant and then AF starts!! always the way hun!!   this time round hun xx

Jenni... hope your ok hun, in regards to the b**ch that said that about her kids, she doesnt deserve to have them like many other out there and it really bugs me!!   then you get nice people like us who are desperate and we dont get it easy!! 

Dilly... glad your gaving a natural cycle hun, wish you luck with everything!!  

Caroline... oooooo hunni dont give up!!!   You have put so much effort into this and you will get there in the end, its just easier for some and hard for others! I understand exactly how you feel im the same, i feel your pain i really do, please try and stay positive   hun, you will do it, we all will xx

Sarliv... thats great you got your positive last night you will defo cover it by having   every other day!! Oooo loads of luck hun and stay     

AFM... I feel pretty down today too, my DB annoyed me last night its like he just doesnt get it and i know men think differently to us and they are from another planet but that still doesnt excuse him, he must be used to it by now iv been like this for 5 years   they are just so daft sometimes!! Iv got AF pains so i know its on it way! Damn thing!! And im just dead emotional if someone was to shout that would be me in floods of tears   its terrible!! I just want this AF to hurry up so i can start to take 2nd round of Clomid and try again!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all my lovely FF's!!!  

Im gonna try and catch up on the personals sorry if i miss anyone!!  

Birba... how you feeling today hun? I cant believe your doc hasn't rang you yet   are you gonna ring them back if you dont hear anything, when you do speak to them make sure you tell them what for!! Idiots!!

Liv... hey hun, have you started your Clomid again today I hope it makes you produce a nice juicy set of eggs  

Floofy... hows you doing today hunni?? Has your AF started yet?  

Leanne... ha ha ha that made me laugh   when you had your rant and then AF starts!! always the way hun!!   this time round hun xx

Jenni... hope your ok hun, in regards to the b**ch that said that about her kids, she doesnt deserve to have them like many other out there and it really bugs me!!   then you get nice people like us who are desperate and we dont get it easy!! 

Dilly... glad your gaving a natural cycle hun, wish you luck with everything!!  

Caroline... oooooo hunni dont give up!!!   You have put so much effort into this and you will get there in the end, its just easier for some and hard for others! I understand exactly how you feel im the same, i feel your pain i really do, please try and stay positive   hun, you will do it, we all will xx

Sarliv... thats great you got your positive last night you will defo cover it by having   every other day!! Oooo loads of luck hun and stay     

AFM... I feel pretty down today too, my DB annoyed me last night its like he just doesnt get it and i know men think differently to us and they are from another planet but that still doesnt excuse him, he must be used to it by now iv been like this for 5 years   they are just so daft sometimes!! Iv got AF pains so i know its on it way! Damn thing!! And im just dead emotional if someone was to shout that would be me in floods of tears   its terrible!! I just want this AF to hurry up so i can start to take 2nd round of Clomid and try again!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all my lovely FF's!!!  

Im gonna try and catch up on the personals sorry if i miss anyone!!  

Birba... how you feeling today hun? I cant believe your doc hasn't rang you yet   are you gonna ring them back if you dont hear anything, when you do speak to them make sure you tell them what for!! Idiots!!

Liv... hey hun, i hope you speak to your doc soon so you can start your Clomid again today I hope it makes you produce a nice juicy set of eggs  

Floofy... hows you doing today hunni?? Has your AF started yet?  

Leanne... ha ha ha that made me laugh   when you had your rant and then AF starts!! always the way hun!!   this time round hun xx

Jenni... hope your ok hun, in regards to the b**ch that said that about her kids, she doesnt deserve to have them like many other out there and it really bugs me!!   then you get nice people like us who are desperate and we dont get it easy!! 

Dilly... glad your gaving a natural cycle hun, wish you luck with everything!!  

Caroline... oooooo hunni dont give up!!!   You have put so much effort into this and you will get there in the end, its just easier for some and hard for others! I understand exactly how you feel im the same, i feel your pain i really do, please try and stay positive   hun, you will do it, we all will xx

Sarliv... thats great you got your positive last night you will defo cover it by having   every other day!! Oooo loads of luck hun and stay     

AFM... I feel pretty down today too, my DB annoyed me last night its like he just doesnt get it and i know men think differently to us and they are from another planet but that still doesnt excuse him, he must be used to it by now iv been like this for 5 years   they are just so daft sometimes!! Iv got AF pains so i know its on it way! Damn thing!! And im just dead emotional if someone was to shout that would be me in floods of tears   its terrible!! I just want this AF to hurry up so i can start to take 2nd round of Clomid and try again!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Ooooo sorry dont know what happened there!! Lol


----------



## liv 28

vicnste, I ve been ringing him none stop since yesterday, He told me to ring on first day of AF which I did and he s just not bothering if he s not rung by tea time then I'm just going to take it same as last month! It took a long chat with my mum last night to convince me to start this cycle and if he does nt hurry up there s every chance I ll change it back again! Sorry your having a bad day sweetie try and stay positive and remember it ll all be worth it one day x x x


----------



## jenni01

You know I've thought about this for a while now and I actually think I'm going to do it!
I'm going to have a massive T-shirt made that say's...
"I'm not fat I'm on fertility drug's"
"Yes I am sure I want a baby"
"I'm moody cos I'm on drug's that not only change me physically but emotionally"
"God I'm sick of the missionary position"
"Yes your baby is gorgeous but please respect my emotional state before I cry"

I personally think if I wear this top I will be sectioned!! but I swear one day I'm gonna do it girl's!!
Jen.xx


----------



## MistyW

Jenni -     
You girls are great.  Hopefully will get some time to post properly soon and get to know you all xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Liv... i will try and stay   hun. As for your docs they are bloody ridicolous!! I cannot believe the way they treat you!!   its up to you but i would defo take your next course hun and you never know it could be your time!!  

Jenni... that made me laugh   you really cheered me up!!! ha ha ha ha ha. I know exactly what your saying !!


----------



## birba

Hi ladies!
Good afternoon.... still no call from the doc, secretary at lunch....  

Jenni LO-OVE your suggestion, I think I'd wear it too!!  

Vicnste I'm very very sleepy and still very annoyed ... it will pass soon  

Liv how you doing hun? 
Caroline? Any better hunni?

Floffymad how u doing? did AF show up?

Hope you are having a good/better day big   to all of you!

Positive thought of the day
The secretary is going to ring me back apologising for such appalling behaviour and offer me a free IVF cycle


----------



## Heluerto

Can we also add

"There is just as much chance, if not more, that it might *not *happen one day!"
"...next time you tell me I can have your kids, I might just take you up on the offer!"

Your tshirt slogans have made me smile!


----------



## jenni01

Heluerto...Definately agree with the additional slogan's!! 

Glad I put a smile on a few face's!! 
Off to make tea!!...have a good night girl's!!  
Take care..x
Jen.xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Thanks ladies for your positive words. Has picked me up and I think I have snapped out of it now. Just really gets to you sometimes. I thought I was doing really well and not getting effected  by news of pregnancies from others, but seeing that scan picture last night really made me panic. If the clomid doesn't work then I have to pay for IVF as where I live the cut off is 34 and im 35. I will have to save that kind of money and by the time I have enough my eggs will prob be to old for them to do anything with.   Its just the biggest bummer ever!!!

On the 2ww now girlie's so I prob will be posting a few more of these as my hormones start raging and I end up a blubbering wreck.  

Glad I have got you all to chat to. You can feel so alone at times.

Sending you all big  

Cxx


----------



## Amy N

Evening ladies.....

Well as for being symptomless....im now not. Sore boobs, crampy too, and making DH get a chinese takaway for tea!!...  guess AF is on her way as planned for the weekend.....really thought this was going to be our month..... 

Caroline-  some days are worse than others, and we wouldnt be normal if we didnt have teh down days to...its a very stressful time. Im sad today....going to try and wake up tomorow and make it a happy day!

Jenni- love the idea of the slogans....could add a few to it to!!!

Liv- how you doing hunny?? did you hear from your GP??

Birba- How are you?

Vicnste- i feel pretty much the same, if AF gonna come, then just want her to arrive so can get on with next cycle.....when is AF due??


----------



## Amy N

-sorry that posted before i had chance to finish it!!!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## shelbel

Hi Everyone

I get to joing the clomid club today! yay! (I think! lol) Had my appointment with Consultant and he gave me 4 months supply of 50mg. Said all my bloods from last cycle look good. No scans though and only 1 blood test on the first cycle, is this normal?

Really nervous about taking it as I hate taking medication anyway but my next period is due end of March - the week I start my new job! So period, new job and hormone tablets could be a bad mix! eek! How has everyone found them?

Also my consultant told me not to use OPK's - he said they are a waste of money and just serve to make people more anxious and stressed. He said certainly not to buy of the internet which has really confused me cause I get them off a big seller off ebay and I can't confirm if they work or not having never ovulated (or have I if they don't work??!). Has anyone else been told/heard this? My Consultant is a very relaxed kind of guy and I don't know if its just his view that should just relax and get on with it or if it is a medical opinion?

Look forward to chatting to you all and good luck to you all.
Shel x


----------



## poppy 29

He shellbell
U sound like me I have endo have had 4 surgeries for it and my consultant told me that if I had had all my children he wud of done a hysterectomy but told me that I wud prob need a hysterectomy when I have had my children praying I do
Iv just done my first round if clomid side effects were ok headaches hot flushes and like u I was quite wary taking them as don't like taking tablets but thought if it helps me to ovulate I'll try it
New job new beginnings hopefully I'll get some positive news .
I have to have day 21 blood tests and that's it I also purchased some ovulation tests off Internet and also some Clearblue ones but am the same as u don't know if they work or not?

Hope u get on well and wishing u luck xx


----------



## birba

grrrrr I wrote an entire post and it got cancelled  

Let's start again...
Evening my dear FF!

The end of a very busy day, how are you all lovely ladies?
Amy was thinking about you hunni, cramps is not a bad sign though... when is your test date? Let's hope there is still hope for this month for you  

love the addition to the slogans! 

Poppy hunni how are you? How's the new job going? Have u started yet?

Shelbel welcome to the crazy clomid club! 
Why did your consultant tell you not to bother with ov kits? Is it because of PCOS? The point of clomid is to make you ovulate so you can get the right days and conceive naturally. Is your period regular? I guess not with PCOS... Anyways you'll find plenty of support here!!!

AFM still no call from the consultant and now coming down with a cold. 
On the bright side had a nice acupuncture&reflexology treatment today!

Have a nice evening all


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Birba

How u doing hun? I wish I had a new job but I haven't hun u must of got me mixed up with someone else ha! 

Glad u had nice relaxing day speak soon xx


----------



## Amy N

Birba- AF due on fridAY- so will test sat if she not arrived....really dont feel like i will get that far though. ive been so positive this month too, and dont want to feel crappy. Just gets so frustrating when every month is the same "negative" result. Maybe i should take a leaf out of some of the "kids" on ********....who sleep around, drink, drugs and will probably not give two hoots about their children when they arrive.

I know its not over yet, but deep down i know AF is going to arrive, and or will get a BFN, just wish it would arrive so i can start next cycle....although cant help but feel whats the point?

Sorry for the "me" post, and being so negative, just having one of those days!!!!
Will try to wake up tomorrow in a better mood!! Maybe will even test to put myself out of my misery....at least the day before AF due, should know either way....although i know the outcome,

Amy xx


----------



## birba

aaawww Amy hun      
staying positive is hard I know but dont stop believing!  the point is to realise your dream, so deep deep down you need to keep believing that it WILL happen, AND you are going to be a great mum, we all will because we do give a crap and because we want it so much!
Do some visualisation tonight and think that if it's not this month it will be soon
Big Big hugh hunni we are all here for you xxxxxx


----------



## birba

sorry Poppy lol you said"new job new beginnings" I thought it was a new adventure!


----------



## SarLiv

hi girls - have a quick question if thats ok - i had a positive OPK last night and i need to monitor when i OV so i can start taking progesterone (dont want to take to early though) and then today i have had cramps and some bleeding, so im assuming OV is today.

BUT im a bit worried about the bleeding (just a little bit) anyone else have OV bleeding on clomid?  the cramps are really horrible to - not great when hubby and i need to do it this evening is it"

Shellbell welcome - i was pretty daunted about taking clomid too but i have to say its been a lot better so far than i thought it would be.

hope everyone else is having a good evening.

Dont give up hope Amy you could still get that BFP


----------



## shelbel

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the replys and well wishes. 

Yes Poppy, sounds like we are quite similar. It was the last surgery that promted me in to TTC as they said I really need to sooner rather than later to stand a chance. Am so confused about the OPK's although I must admit the constant staring at a stick I've just pee'd on was making me anxious and stressed so maybe from that point of view there is something in it. If anyone who has ovulated knows of good online kits that do work be grateful if you could let me know. 

Birba - strangely enough despite PCOS I have regular periods. Admittedly I've only had 3 since I had my coil removed and got the provera I was taking for Endo out my system but they have been dead on 28 days as always - its just the ovulating part I struggle with! 

Shel x


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

No AF yet, but she's 100% on her way...

 for those feeling down. I had a total breakdown earlier, but feel calmer now. Just feel so frustrated and angry. Wish I thought DH felt the same too. 

Talk to you all soon x


----------



## birba

Hi Shelbel, I am using clear blue fertility monitor, you do a test every day when the monitor requests one and it gives you the levels of fertility, this morning - day 12 - I had a LH surge and got peak fertility indicating about to ovulate. Cramps are terrible today, I honestly think it's due to Clomid because I was fine before.
If you have regular cycles you should have some ovulation, have you already tried ov kits? was it negative?

No bleeding SarLiv so can't really help there, but I have read something about low levels of progesterone (that normally help thickening the endometrium) can cause bleeding around ovulation (should be bright red) which would explain why you are taking more progesterone, so if that's the case then you hav ovulated and the natural progesterone is not rising quickly enough hence the 'extra' that you are taking.
Hope this helps xx

Floffymad sorry hunni, are you sure is 100% on her way?


I am absolutely beat, coming down with a cold and ovarian cramps, tomorrow is going to be a better day 

Good night xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies im just about to go to bed, so i will catch up with the personals tomorrow!!

Amy... im due on, on Monday 14th, what about you??

Floofy... when are you due on hun? Glad AF hasnt arrived yet  

I can tell my AF is on its way, im getting pains and spots etc... i just want it to hurry up so i can start over again!!  

Speak to you all tomorrow, night night!!   to all xxx


----------



## floofymad

Birb and Vic - yeah it's definitely the lovely aunt Flo.  Think she's due Fri unless clomid delayed ov.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls!!(technically it's still night time to you normal people!) 
Shelbel...Hello and welcome hun!! and Good luck on your journey!!..with ref to s/e, I get like clamy sweat's(sexy!) and headache's but everyone's dif hun! 
Amy...Don't give up hope hunni!!...   

Hello to all you other wonderful girl's!!  
AFM: I'm slightly confused cos my GP said that on a certain day (which work's out 22days after last tablet) that I should start my cycle again even if I haven't had a bleed!! 
I was just concerned cos I hadn't bled and I had weird gooey stuff coming out! (TMI sorry!)...so now I'm panicked in case it had worked and now I Fxxked it up!! 
Are you lot alway's told to start next cycle only if you see a bleed?
On another note, I didn't get that job!! (pooh!) so now I'm scrambling around trying to take anything!!!..I took a year off when I did the IVF cos I do tend to react quite bad to those drug's and for the safety of others I stayed home!! 
but now we're starting to struggle and I deal with the finance's so I can't avoid it!! so I am trying my hardest to get into work!!..
Anywho...that's all of anothing and thing's will come good... 
Hope you're all well!!        
Jen.xx


----------



## angel star

Jen, I am always told to take it on day 3 of 'proper' bleeding, never before - have you already started taking the clomid then? I have sometimes got a more thick discharge just before AF (sorry tmi). if I were you I would test if at all unsure. I think your GP is wrong. Sorry about the job  . Hope something is just round the corner for you   (not just a job either  )
Just had an idea - you could go into business selling your slogans - not just for t-shirts but other merchandise. Not sure I would be brave enough to wear the t-shirt but would drink out of a mug or have a fridge magnet. Could make yourself a bit of money and seems there could be a few takers here  

Floofy, sorry you're feeling pants and you know AF is on her way  . 

Vicnste, sorry you too feel that AF is on her way. Let's hope not, so many AF and preg symptoms are the same, someone's idea of a sick joke  .     

Birba, I feel me got a cold too so empathise with you  .

SarLiv, sorry can't help you. I have never bled except for AF on clomid. I don't use OPK as I chart my cervical mucus and start progesterone support 3 days after my last day of peak type mucus. If I were you I would contact the clinic / GP who prescribed and ask for some advice today.

Amy, I'm sorry you had a bad day yesterday, you are usually so positive and bubbly, but this   journey gets to us all   . I'm still going to be positive for you and hope  

Shelbel, welcome. I hope clomid brings you a positive result. Every doctor is different what they do with regards the monitoring. I have bloods done every month and scans when needed, I have had scans on 2 out of 5 cycles of clomid. Some ladies don't get anything  . Your doctor may think that if your levels are ok the first cycle then to continue, but if your dose was to need changing you should get another blood test. I also don't use OPK. I did try many years ago but never got a positive but maybe was testing at the wrong time . With Napro I just go monitor my cervical mucus and have bloods done, seems to work for me. (You don't have to do what your consultant tells you  )

AFM, I feel AF is on her way. CD 29 with that weird half day of bleeding on day 1 and nothing since. Had my bloods taken 2 days ago so will see what results are like next week without clomid. I just can't see this working for me and it's not being pessimistic, it's about being realistic now. I give it until Christmas and then that's the end for me. Fed up of not drinking (not that I drink loads), fed up of taking so many drugs and vitamons and pessaries. Fed up of feeling like some mad woman when I visit GP for request blood forms etc. I don't go to the doctor except for fertility related issues. But really I am not down just starting to accept that DS may not have a sibling.
     to all. xx


----------



## jenni01

Angel...Don't give up hun!!...You're strong enough to carry on with this 
I know if this doesn't work I'm going to ask about Femara/Letrozole, apparently that has good write up's!! so maybe you could look into it!! 

I tend to agree with you about my GP, he's as old as a dinosaur!! so not sure if I should take his word as gospel! 
Yes, I started the tablet's again on Monday so I'm now 4day's in and another 2 to go!!...I just haven't seen this "stuff" before and I am quite aware of my bit's!!...but I'm going to do this month his way and then I think if I don't bleed again before nexy cycle I'm just going to wait!!...You never know eh!! 
Stay strong Angel, it will happen and you will have a sibling!!   
Take care hunni!..x
Jen.xx


----------



## SarLiv

morning girls!

so sorry to those of you who think AF is definitely on her way - its so hard each month and especially now we are all on clomid and really hoping we will get a result.  im still keeping fingers crossed for you all that BFP's are still possible this cycle!

Angel - dont give up!  i sometimes feel so guilty that i cannot give my DS a sibling, it really upsetting and it overwhelms me at times but all is not lost, the clomid can still help you and if not there are other things, i have those days when i want to give up too so i do understand

as for me - bleeding stopped it was just the little bit last night with bad cramps and my temp is up today so OV definitely happened, im still really crampy though - hoping it wont last the full 2WW or that will be misserable.

so far im feeling really positive - i always feel positive each month around now though and then in about a weeks time i turn into a worrying, crying mess then when AF comes i throw myself round the house and have a good cry! - so im sure i will be posting a few of those posts in about a weeks time! 

have a good day ladies - we will all have lovely healthy babies!


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

I'm back. Been a rollercoaster the last three weeks. I was pregnant had all the signs and was sure that this was it. But the big man upstairs had other ideas and am currently having my second miscarriage in 3 months.

Going to have a scan today to confirm if I've passed it as I'm not sure. And then no idea what the next step is.

But Just wanted to bring my girls up to date x


----------



## LovesChoc

Barb210... I'm so sorry to hear that. Must be tough. How are you doing though? Sending you a big   If I ever end up going up when I pass over I will be having strong words with the big guy   Just isn't fair.

Sarliv... You sound just like me hun. I was a bit like that last month. For some silly reason I got it into my head that I would fall on my first round of clomid and surprise surprise I didn't. i wonder what this month will be like after round to. I will turn into a mad crazy lady   

Angel star... You are always so positive and have helped me when I have had my down days. Stay strong hun it will be totally worth it in the end. Sending you a big hug  

Floof... Sorry to hear the dreaded AF is on her way  

Jenni01..I was told to start taking my tablets from day 2 of my af. All docs have there own ways. I'm sure he know what he is doing. Sorry about the job hun. Sending you a hug   Vic..Morning hun. Sorry that AF is on her way. At least you can start round 2. Stay  

Vic...Sorry to hear that AF is def on her way  

Shelbel..Welcome to FF. All the ladies on her are fab. Have given me such fantastic support since ive joined. With regards to Ov testing. I use LH advance strips that I get from the internet. They have worked a treat for me. Clomid can sometimes effect when you Ov. I have been lucky and have been around the sametime each month. I have just finished my 2nd course of clomid and now in the dreaded 2WW. Ive got 1 more round of clomid to take. I took clomid at night just as I went to bed as this I was told helped out with the side effects. All I have had is night sweats this time around   I had a 21 day bloods on the first cycle. Not had any scans. Due back to see the consultant in may.

Birbe..Sorry to hear you have a cold hun. Sending you a big  

Sarliv...I haven't bleed during Ov so sorry I can't offer any advice. Any worries then speak to your dr

Amy N...Sorry to hear AF is on her way. Stay positive hun. I had my down day yesterday and have just about picked myself up. Sending you a big  

Poppy29..How are you doing today hun?



Cxx


----------



## angel star

Barb, been thinking about you loads. I'm so sorry you're going through this again    . It's just not fair. I'm sorry just don't know what to say. Take care. xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Everyone!!!!  

Floofy... my mum thought her AF was on its way when she got preg with me but it never came, so you never know as symptoms are the same more or less.  

Jenni... my gynae told me to take another round only if i started bleeding on days 2-6 and not otherwise. Maybe you should call your doctor and speak to them as i cant understand why we would get told 2 different things although all docs work differently?? Sorry to hear you didnt get the job hun, i hope everything will work out for you in the end im sure it will  

Angel... I hope all your dreams come tru hun and your AF stays away   . Try not to get to down about it, this journey is so hard!! We all have our moments but remember we are all here for you, xx  

Sarliv... glad you ov'd hun!! the cramps are awful arent they i hope they start to wear off for you, mine lasted 2 days! Its great that you are feeling so positive, try and stay like that it will do you the world of good but i know its hard! I hope AF stays away hun  

Barb... oh im so sorry hun,   I cant imagine how you must be feeling, heres a big cuddle for you   Im thinking about you. Stay strong 

Caroline.. im glad you are feeling better today its horrible when we get them days but it cant be helped!!   

AFM... iv turned into a cookie monster i cant stop eating them and they have to be double chocolate!! Bloody AF it makes me eat junk, get spots and get cramps and its not even here yet!!  

x


----------



## jenni01

Barb...Oh hunni I'm so so very sorry that you're going through this again 
Word's sometime's just aren't enough hun  
We're all here for you, please take care...x
Jen.x


----------



## leanneNpaul

Barb hunni sooooo sorry your having to go through this again xXx

Jenni ive had to do that before when i didnt get af, day 22 after the tabs works out around day 28/29 if you was to of started af  you would of started the tabs around then, he prob just wants to keep a pattern of the hormones going in so your body gets used to having them around the same times hun, that way your body will get used to what its being told to do and with a bit of luck you will have the ov and maybe a bfp coz of that. if you was to skip a mth and just wait for af to come her self it could be a while and your body out of sinc coz of it.
it is safe to take without af, the main reason for waiting for af to come if to you dont get sooo dry with your cm babe. make sure you drink heaps of water and your be fine hun. and sooo sorry about the job 

DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!! im always the first one to thow the towel in and after 8yrs im still going and looking up other things to try with in my means. some times we just need a rest for a few mths then start again when we feel stronger again . plz plz dont give up just yet xXxXx 

who said about Letrozole  my clinic dont use it, its not on the list of things they can use so i was moved to tamoxifen, so if your clinic dont use it ask about tamox , might be worth a try too maybe ?

for all that think the nasty af is about ..... sorry its not worked this time but im sure your time is just around the corner   

hello and welcome to all new members 

My af seem's to of slowed right down already so a bit worried that it might go before i start/or fin the tabs. feel like poo, wish i could just stay in bed but got lots of house work and ebay stuff to post that i sold and a ds to get at half 3.

grrrr hate being ill


and sorry for anyone i missed but i really do feel like poop today and heaps to do, lots of post to read n catch up so only read the last few posts this morn, or rather afternoon lol


----------



## birba

Afternoon dear FF friends

Barb so sorry you are going through this again, as the others said words are not enough but we are all here for you   xxx

LeannePaul hope you feel better soon hunni...

Vicnste I feel like this too before AF and I eat all the junk in the world!

Jenni hunni hope you're going to find a great new job soon!

Angel.... don't give up hun, I think sometimes we just need a break from all of this so we can feel 'normal', can drink, go out without worrying about injections, side effects and so on.  
hope you feel better with your cold, today at the office I answered the phone with a sneeze  

Floffy agree with Vic, symptoms are the same, my mum was so convinced she wasn't preg she kept putting a pad on.

Really feeling worse than yesterday and it's BMS week! My OPK is showing ovulation peak at strange days (day 11-12) rather than 15, I think clomid is affecting OV...
AH and STILL no call from the consultant.... CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?  

Hello to everybody else!

Big hugh to everybody, need to go back to work


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank you for all your kind thoughts I'm trying to keep strong. Dr said that he thinks both miscarriages happened because I've ovulated too late and had bad eggs :-( so going to see someone else.
Going t another dr next week so will see what my furture holds!


----------



## Dilee-99

thinking of you barb and all those with af looming x

cant keep up and post at mo but a reading.

I used ebay opk's and only ever had 1 positive which was when I concieved but I also have pcos. I am now using persona which has not said I oved but I dont think I have so its probably right   

spk soon
dilly


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba... junk food heaven hey!!!   its really not good for the skin or teeth!!! I ov'd on day 11 last time as well, i do think Clomid effects it. I cant believe you havent heard from your consultant   that is really bad!! Can you not ring him and ask why they are being so slack,   . Im due on in 4 days and i really hope it doesnt come,


----------



## Amy N

Thank you for all the positive messages ladies, but its  BFN for me. I caved and tested this morning, AF due in two days  and i feel she is on her way.....i know still two days to go, but i just know im not.
I doo, however feel better that i did yesterday, i think its the not knowing that drives me insane!!! now i know that im not, i can focus on picking myself back up and starting again. we are moving house in two weeks- just when all the BMS would be, so not sure if we are going to wait a month before starting again. DH wants to continue, and we prob will so will just see what we decide in next few days.

sorry for no personals today, will catch up with everyone soon, just wanted to send some   to those who need them!!!

Amy xx


----------



## mo:-D

Not been around for a while, it all got a little too much! How is everyone doing? Any recent BFPs? xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Can anyone confirm for me that late ovulation causes miscarriages?


----------



## shelbel

Hi

Barb, so sorry to here your sad news.

How is everyone today?

Thanks everyone for all your replys. Now I've got my head round actually having some treatment I just want to get on with it but I have literally just finished AF so will have to wait until end of month. As for OPK's I think I'm going to give them a miss for the first cycle as will have enough on plate with new job and getting used to side effects without getting stressed out so just gonna try and be relaxed and have lots of regular 'fun'. Probably easier said than done though! 

Will anyone else be taking clomid around 30th March? 

Shel x


----------



## Dilee-99

amy - personally I would continue rather than take a month off if you as it may help rugulate things but easy for me to say 

cant answer your quesion barb but sure some will, Someone did say it increases chances of m/c on here recently I think   

welcome back mo   

dilly


----------



## birba

hi ladies
heard back from consultant finally. He said it's so low that they couldn't even see the morphology and motility, need to test back in 3 weeks otherwise no point in keeping clomid, need to go straight to IVF, I'm scared.


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,

Barb - so sorry hun   I think I've read that late ovulation might be a problem, cause it won't give the embie chance to embed properly before the lining starts to shed, however that should mean a very early miscarriage...as in just after AF was due. Not sure tho.

Amy - sorry about your BFN. Fingers crossed for next cycle. 

Mo - welcome back  

Birb - can't believe they still haven't rung you!     

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM, still having horrible AF cramps. She'll be here tomorrow, I know it! 

Looking forward to reflexology on Sat am. 

Talk soon


----------



## floofymad

Oh sorry Birb, does your DH take anything that could help his numbers?....... x


----------



## birba

hi floffy, so far only wellman conception... but not sure if it's enough, doc didn't tell me much, only that we can't tell only from 1 test because things change and could have been just a moment ...

Sorry Im normally very postive, don't want to bring everybody down ....


----------



## mo:-D

Birba,
it's really hard to find something like that out. I feel for u... we had a similar thing with DH. I hope that his next result will be better. 

Hi foofy! thanks!

Mo x


----------



## MistyW

Barb - That's a weird thing for the doctor to say, I've never heard that    Does he really mean that you have a short luteal phase? If so, progesterone cream can lengthen it.  Hope your new doctor has some answers xxx


----------



## floofymad

Birb - My DH had a SA in July last year, which was 23 mill. In the ok range, but didn't get any other info. Since then, he's been on Wellman conception, zinc, Vit c and Flaxseed oil. His latest was 79 mill, with 71% rapid motility. He also went on Maca for a while. That's supposed to be brilliant for sperm.


----------



## SarLiv

Very quick one girls - im off to bed with these horrible cramps 

Barb - so sorry for what you have gone through, i am not aware that its late OV that causes miscarriage but a short luteal phase can, i am on progesterone for a short luteal phase (about 7/8 days and i spot from about day 4 without progesterone)  the egg does not have a chance to implant in that time.  but progesterone has cured me of this problem.

Birb - dont give up hope on the SA - it really can change from one sample to another, there could be any number of reasons why it was low and its just a blip.

amy - so sorry about your BFN  

Shelbel - i will probably start my next round of clomid around 26th March so i wont be far off of your 30th March date

Everyone else hope all we have betters days tomorrow and we get some BFP's soon !


----------



## Alfie1234

Thank you for all your well wishes really can't believe this has happened again I'm exhausted. Although it's six weeks since period I was only four weeks pregnant made it to six last time.

What does luteal phase mean?


----------



## floofymad

Luteal phase is from ovulation to when af is normally due.  If it's not long enough then an embie doesn't have enough time to embed.  How long is yours Barb?...


----------



## birba

Thanks ladies  
Floffy Got him to switch to FertilAid Men - supposed to have higher concentration of Zinc, he was previously on wellman (but only a few days b4 the SA test) next time it will be 7 sound weeks of vitamins.
He's finding very hard to quit smoking altogether so he's now on 2 a day and I get mad, but he says he's making a big effort.......

Barb sorry you're going through this hun  

Hello to all my other lovely FF sorry not doing personals tonight, still with a bad cold so going to bed
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls'! 
Amy..I'm sorry about the result hun 
Birba..If it does come to you and your DH having to have IVF don't be scared, you will be OK!..but you never know what might happen between now and then!!...don't be to hard on your DH about smoking cutting down to 2 a day is pretty good going!!  
Leanne...Thank's for the advice yesterday re drug's, I'm going to keep going the way he said and hope for the best!! 
I hope you managed to get some chill out time yesterday! 
Mo...I understand about it all getting to much hun, but it's good to see you!! 

To all the other girlie's I hope you're OK!! 
AFM...Calmed down panic wise!! Thank's to all of you!!...Other than that nothing to report! 
Take care and have a good day!
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

everyone. Thank you for all being so lovely and encouraging yesterday. I must have sounded really down and was not really, just trying to find a way out of this for me gently. But hey     it is going to happen for all of us and we will have our precious babies.

Barb, I did write something that I had read that late implantation can increase the risk of miscarriage, but that would be from the time the egg is fertilised to the time it tries to embed in the womb. Late ovulation should not cause this and most women't luteal phase is the same length, so even if you ovulated late in theory your cycle would be longer. As Sarliv said, if you have a short luteal phase, it often means poor progesterone production and this can be helped with supplementation. Hope this helps .  

Amy, so sorry it was a BFN for you . I was really hoping. If you give it a break for a month we could be trying at the same time. I've got a month off again as need these antibiotics and have been told not to ttc.

Birba, sorry about DH semen analysis  . Did you get this done at the local hospital? The reason I say is sometimes they are not as great as the fertility clinics. Anyway, I hope the next one improves. It's normal to be scared but I'm sure you will be ok whatever happens. My DH takes Fertility plus for men, he has been on pycnogenol and co-enzyme Q10 but has now been told to drop the last two and take alpha lipoic acid (which I still need to order) and vitamin C as this seems to be more effective in improving quality of sperm.

Floofy, wow about your DH sperm - super sperm. What a massive increase  .

To all of you other lovely ladies I hope that you are ok and have a good day. I would try and mention you all personally but would hate to miss someone unintentionally.   for all and   for that BFP from someone soon. xx


----------



## birba

Good morning my lovelies,
thanks for your support, you are great! And thanks for the tips, will see how it goes with FertiAid for a month, who knows maybe I'll get my BFP before any re-testing  

I think Clomid affected my ov and I ovulated earlier, this morning (day 14) it was only 2 levels on my fertility monitor, I had 3 yesterday and day before (so days 12-13)   but good thing I had the monitor so didn't miss any days

Anyways, hope we covered, we did it this morning at 6.30   before going to work, and doing it again tomorrow and sunday morning, but have been doing evey other day as I read it's best with low sperm count, hope I'm right!!  

Still with a cold...

looking forward to the week-end
A big hugh to all of you, sorry not many personals but I'm at work and you are ALL in my thoughts


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

*Morning Ladies!!! *

Hope your all ok!!

Birba.. awww hun dont be scared you will be fine hun, at least you have the IVF as another option, but you never know what could happen in 3 weeks time!! Wish you all the luck hunni 

Floofy... hi hun have you got your AF yet?? Hope not!!  Hope you enjoy your reflexology on Sat, 

Sarliv... hope your cramps are better today hun 

Barb... so sorry your going through such a horrible time hun,  

Amy... sorry about the result hun, please dont give up hope!! 

Jenni... glad your ok hunni xx

Angel... morning hun, glad your ok too xx

AFM... got nothing to report at all, no symptoms, just waiting for AF on Monday now?? Hope it doesnt come!!


----------



## leanneNpaul

np jenni  good luck hun

Late ov is not a reason for m/c, but implanting late can be yes. we think that might be whats happened in some of my cases as all other tests came back normal. im sooo gutted it took this long to find it out, dh said ''just think if it went ok we could have 8 babies/kids wouldnt that be nuts '' .... me ''ere NO your preg for around 9mths'' i said ''and some of those was same yr '',  DH ''oh yeah i guess so '' any way we dont have enough money for 8'' ...  me ''well your be bloody lucky to get 1 child from me at this rate let alone 8 !!!!  lmao MEN

any way WOOHOO TAMOXIFEN DAY TODAY cant wait to start a popin these  and see if i can get some follies around the 21st ?!


----------



## birty

Hi all

my goodness this has become such an active thread its great!!! after a couple of days at work, i have completely lost track.

hope everyone is well

birba fingers crossed for you, sounds like you have been busy  i've not been through IVF so cant speak from experience but try not to be scared at least there is an option xx

vicnste - fingers crossed that F doesnt arrive for good reasons 

angelstar - hope all is ok with you

jennie - hope all is ok with you

sarliv - hope the cramps ease soon

floofymad - hows the reflexology going?

Amy N - sorry about your BFN - it will happen lots of     to you.

Apologies for missing anyone but as there are soo many posts that's as much as i can catch up on with what shows at the bottom of the page lol.

AFM - AF arrived today after about 65 days so am happy its here so can start clomid again tomo, now i know its working. so am really positive this time round and we have said to have   every other day (when work allows) and not lose hope when AF doesnt arrive when it should (i.e. after 28 days) and there is a BFN as chances are i wouldnt have ovulated yet.
Also seeing GP monday about getting referred to specialist so can be treated and monitored properly.

    to everyone of you xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Birty...Hello hun!! Yay you can start the clomid again!! hopefully for the last time! 

Leanne..I'm sorry if I shouldn't have laughed but I did find that funny what your DH said! 
Good luck with the Tamoxifen hunni!  

We've had workmen outside all week doing gas pipes or something!! but this constant drilling noise isn't helping my headache!! 
Have a good day girl's! 
Jen.x


----------



## birty

Hi Jen, i never thought we would be so glad to start AF lol. i told DH yesterday and his face was funny it was first full of happiness and then was disappointed as i think he wanted some fun in bed later lol.

hope your headache eases, pesty workmen makes a change for them to be working i guess lol.
take it easy xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Afternoon Ladies. How are we all today? Friday yippee  

Shelbel.. If im not a BFP this month then im due to start my 3rd and last round of clomid on 24/3/11 about a week before you. Relaxing a having fun sounds fab. If my 3rd clomid round doesn't work then I will be on a 3 month break which im looking forward to. Wind down from all the emotions that clomid brings with it.  

Birba...At last. About time you head hey. O sorry to hear about you DH  .  My DB has only 9% morphology. Still not sure what that means. He takes Wellman Conception at the mo. Not been tested since and that was done in December 2010. I have heard that it can be up and down a lot depends on lifestyle or if they have been ill etc. IVF wow that is scary. Im sure it will all fine though   How long did they say it would be to wait for the IVF? Stay   I know its hard.

Amy...Sorry about your BFN. Sending you a big  

Floof..Sorry that your AF is due any mo. Im starting Refelxology on Monday. Im really looking forward to it  

Mo....  

Barb...I not heard that before. An eggs an egg. Does it matter when it get realeased surly it doesn't age?  

Sarliv..We will be around the same time then. I due to start my 3rd round on or around the 24 March.

Jen...  Hope your doing ok? Put cotton wool in your ears. Bless ya

Angel star...   Hope your ok hun?

Leanne...Men huh   Good luck with the Tamoxifen hun.

Birty...Good to hear that your AFM has arrived. And good luck for Monday.

Vic.. Hope you ok hum and I do hope that AF stays away.

Hi to everyone that I may of missed out. Sorry if I have.

On my 2WW and seem to be feeling fine at the mo. Lets hope it stays like this.

Hope you all have a good weekend. Sending you all big   lots of    thoughts and tons of  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

afternoon girls - a very quick on as i am about to dash out, so sorry no time for personals

hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend and hoepfully Monday we will have Vics BFP!!

my cramps have gone now which is excellent - so i have no symtoms other than (sorry TMI) really sore/sensitive nipples    i have never had it before so i can only assume its the clomid - its a bit embarrassing as they are showing through all of my clothes!  im having the wear thick jumpers!  hope this side effect does not last long!!

Birba - i was watching an episode of embarrassing bodies last night on sky plus all about sperm and it said there is something online on the embarrassing bodies website explained all about sperm counts - i have  not had a chance to look but it might be worth looking at?

anyway must dash
hope everyone has a lovely afternoon and evening xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Well as expected, AF arrived today with excruciating pains. Eased off a bit now. Wasn't surprised at all, so no overwhelming feelings of disappointment. Let all that out the other day. Defo need reflexologist to do something about periods though. They're definitely not supposed to be this painful, I should be bleeding red blood, not brown and it should be way heavier. Ordered my herbs that she suggested, but think they've been sent back to P O. Hopefully they'll be redelivered tomorrow. She said they taste like something you've swept up from the carpet        oh well, the things we'll do eh?!  

No clomid for me this cycle. Looking forward to seeing how I feel without it tbh. Hopefully, not as hot all the time! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry no time for personals. Will be back on properly tomorrow


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies,

Well AF arrived yesterday afternoon, so BFN confirmed. Today is a new day though, and im at the beggining of our next cycle, the cycle that WILL work.
Im trying to focus on the positives....ive had another  exact 28 day cycle with ovulation day 13-14. and ive still got 3 cycles of clomid to get through before moving on to iui....i still have options, therefore still have hope.
We are going to continue with clomid/scans and trigger injections...even though the BMS will co-incide with moving house- we'l just have to make time and to be honest being busy might take the focus off...DH does stuggle a bit sometimes!!!

Dilly- thanks for the advice hun, and we will be carrying on this cycle, to be honest i think i was just having one of those "whats the point days", the house move will keep us busy, and may even tak ethe pressurre off....who knows maybe we were just never meant to be pregnant in ths house and as ovulation should fall pretty much on the day we move, we may even concieve first night!! oh, and OTD will be my birthday too...how strange!

Barb- just wanted to send you a big  .

Floofy- sorr AF arrived fro you too.... have you decided to do no  clomid? or did  the hospital  decided that?? hope you r ok hunn xx

SArliv- i hope your symptoms are a positive thing for you, good job its cold today so you can get away with your thick jumpers!!! xx

Caroline- your doing so well on your 2ww, and i hope you get your BFP at the end of it...    

Birty- how are you hun?? hope the clomid does the trick this month, im due to start my 8th cycle tomorrow.... 

Leanne- good luck with the tamoxifen hun!!   

Vicnste- keeping everything crossed for you for mondy!!!!!!

Birba- hope your doing ok, and not to tired from all the   !!!

Angel star- hope you ok hunny, xxx

Jenni-hows things- hope the workmen have stopped harrasing you!! last thing you need first thing in the morning!!!

Misty, mo-D, shelbel--- and ayone else i havent mentioned HELLLOOOOO!!!!

Thank you all for the support the last few days... you all have helped!!!

Amy xx


----------



## annalb

Hello!  I'm also new and just about to start clomid.  We've been trying for 2yrs since suffering a miscarriage so I am really hoping this method will work.  I am very concerned about the side effects as the pill seems to react very badly with me, turning me into an emotional wreck (and that's the polite description)!  After all my husband isn't want to go near the wreck to fertilise those lovely eggs!  Fingers crossed this is a different kind of hormone treatment reaction.  In the meantime I am introducing lots of relaxing activities into my routine so that I am in a better 'zone' to deal with any side-effects.  
Were you advised to check your BBT for ov or is this something that you tend to do anyway?  I used to before the m/c but haven't since.  My cycle is irregular so it may be a good idea.  I wish you luck with your journey.


----------



## birba

good morning lovely FF
 

Amy/Floffymad you are doing so well with the arrival of AF, well done to keep positive! 
Thanks Sarliv for the tip i'll have a look later, I switched him on to FertilAid supposed to be more powerful than Wellman conception...  

Caroline I'm keeping everything crossed for you!  

Birty/Vicnste thanks hunni I think the issue is when docs tell you "there would be no point in keeping trying naturally" I think sometimes they just want our business to do IVF, but maybe it's me .... there are som many inspiring stories about people with low sperm count, low AHM and so on conceiving naturally so why shouldn't that happen to me??

Fertility monitor confirmed that today DAY 15 is LOW fertility, surge detected on day 12-13, has that happened to you on Clomid? Early ov?

Hello to everybody else, sorry if I forgot to mention somebody - I'll soon resume positive thoughts of the day

Hope you all have a great week-end


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon Girl's!!
Not stopping but just thought I'd say Hi!! and I hope you all have a good weekend! 

Amy...Your positivity is good hun!!    
Good luck with the upcoming move hunni!!   

Take care all!!!!
Jen.xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls when I talk about late ovulation I actually mean that the follicile got to 30mm before it dropped x


----------



## Dilee-99

30mm is huge! thats gotta hurt!

sounds like first night in the new house is an omen amy!

what a lovely day it is.... and my birthday    

cd 32 of an anovulatory cycle for me, wish af would show up not that I will be doing any tx again this cycle!

just a randon hi from me really,

  to all
dilly


----------



## floofymad

Hi Dilly, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shellebell

annalb said:


> Hello! I'm also new and just about to start clomid. We've been trying for 2yrs since suffering a miscarriage so I am really hoping this method will work.  I am very concerned about the side effects as the pill seems to react very badly with me, turning me into an emotional wreck (and that's the polite description)! After all my husband isn't want to go near the wreck to fertilise those lovely eggs! Fingers crossed this is a different kind of hormone treatment reaction. In the meantime I am introducing lots of relaxing activities into my routine so that I am in a better 'zone' to deal with any side-effects.
> Were you advised to check your BBT for ov or is this something that you tend to do anyway? I used to before the m/c but haven't since. My cycle is irregular so it may be a good idea. I wish you luck with your journey.


Hi and Welcome to the Clomid Board
I have moved your post into this chatter thread
and have you taken a look at this info and side effect thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## birba

Hi Annalb! Welcome!
So sorry about your m/c ...  
To be honest the side effects vary from person to person, I had sight headache, very sleepy, some hot flushes but nothing major. I took some advice from this board and took it at night so you actually sleep off most of the side effects, are you taking them in the morning?
I think it's great to do relaxing activities and as for DH mine is the same and doesn't want to obsess too much, he's following everything I say but every once in a while he does comment on how emotional/wreck I am and he would like everything to be more natural, but the important thing is to talk to each other
I don't check my BBT as I found it was too obsessing, reading in to every morning's result and worrying... I use clearblue fertility monitor, much easier and less obsessing and seems to work OK, I would advise it if you have irregular cycle because Clomid dries up the cervical m. so you might need to know when you have the LH surge.
Good luck and keep us posted! 

Dilly HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## angel star

Good morning everyone. Hope you are all having a good weekend.

 for yesterday Dilly. We were at my niece's third b'day and that's put me off having a party for DS  . He would not join in any of the games but sat down for the food no problem .

Barb, 30mm is s big follicle. What dose of clomid were you on? The reason I ask is I had a follicle that was 26mm and my dr says she thinks it was too big and has reduced my clomid to 100mg for 3 days instead of 5 days when I start again in April.

Amy, bet you feel better that you have made the decision to carry on. New beginnings all round for you I hope  

Annalb, welcome to this chatter thread. I'm sure you will get lots of support. Everyone has different reactions to clomid. Some people tend to get all the side effects and others just a few. I find my worst one is the night sweats and sometimes a little cramping but other than that nothing.

Jen, hi and hope you're ok?

Floofy, hope the AF pains are not as bad today  

 to everyone else and hope all is well with you.

AFM, I'm CD 32 of a clomid free cycle. Feel my body is totally messed up. It's the longest cycle I've had in a year while not on clomid. I do think I ovulated late but decided to test anyway today as been feeling pre-menstrual all week and moods horrendous but no sign of AF, but a BFN for me. I didn't expect anything else but feel deflated now. Was so hoping I wasn't going to need to feed my body and DH 3 weeks of antibiotics but hey ho no such luck. I may test again on Wednesday if no AF but sure she'll show up before then. I just hate the waiting but suppose I'm quite good at it now and all of you will be too with all the practice of waiting for AF. waiting for ovulation, waiting and hoping AF doesn't show, waiting for appointments, waiting for phone calls and waiting for a baby.

Still hoping a BFP is round the corner for all of us soon.


----------



## birba

Morning my lovelies,

AngelStar sorry for your BFN...Test again when it actually due hope it's a good one  
I know how you are feeling, the waiting game is just torture sometimes, but we need to keep positive as much as possible.

Floffy how you doing?

Have you guys heard from Poppy? Haven't "seen" her in a while

Hello to everybody else hope this rainy Sunday is not bringing you down (well at least here in the north west is awful) 

AFM officially in the 2WW as from today.
DH and I had a good chat and decided to carry on regardless even if the doc said to make sure SA was good, in the meantime we're not stopping and if AF comes before SA test day I'll start my next clomid round.  

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies, sorry have been absent for a while been so stressed and work has been crazy.

angel star sorry you got a bfn hun, hopefully it was just too early to test and next weeks one brings you that BFP   

Birba, good luck in your 2ww hun, i pray this is your month and we finally get a BFP on here soon, glad you carried on trying even with the SA results, miracles can happen hun and as for poppy she is ok, we text back and forth and she is just supporting DP and funeral for his dad is tomorrow but she is doing ok.

dilly happy birthday for yesterday hun i hope u had a lovely time xx

Annalb welcome to the thread hun, i hope you will settle in nicely, all lovely ladies on here and a great support, helped me hugely thru my m/c last month and could never thank these lovely ladies enough, i do BBT but some people dont, i have pcos so my AF'S were all over the place but clomid has regulated my cycle and the opks i do combined with BBT confirms if i have ovulated or not which is why i do them.

Amy how are you doing  hun? i am glad to see you are gonna try again this month, you never know new house could be just the beginning, could get a bfp too,xx

jenni how are you doing hunny? hope all is well?

sorry if i have missed anyone but screen wont show any more posts so hello to anyone i have missed.

AFM my chart online has now showed that i ovulated on day 15 so i am now 4dpo and in my 2ww so fingers crossed i might get lucky again 

hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- hey hunny, nice to see you back,          , that you get your BFP this month.....you deserve it so much xxxx

Angel- sorry to see another BFN, but again if no AF could still be early.... try and hang on in there!!!   

Annalb- welcome hunny!!! hoping you will find lots of support on here, and answers to your questions. I dont do BBT, but only because im quite a stressy person anyway....i tried for a few months, but if your not consistent in the time you take etc ten can be hard to follow....just added more stress for me... im a PCOS victim aswell, and up until 3 months ago hadnt ovulted in 8 years...im on clomid so being scanned and monitored everymonth so they can pinpoint when im going to ovulate quite accuratley.

Birba- Good luck on your 2ww hunny!!!!!(there is a 2ww clomid thread now?

Dilly-) HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR YESTERDAY!!!! hope you had a lovely day xxxx

Floofy- how are you??

Barb-30mm is a big one!!! i was told that mature enough one over 18mm, and normally havw trigger injection between 18mm-23mm, not sure wht it means being that big sorry, xxxx

Jenni- hope your ok hun xxxx

AFM- CLOMID ROUND 8 *ding ding*, 
well back on the clomid again today.... AF arrived early fri evening and was quite light so classed yesterday as CD1. 
CD 2 today and so far all is well!!!! onwards and upwards!!!

Positive thought of the day
The lining of my womb is shedding, so it can rebuild itself to welcome our baby in about 2 weeks time!!!!!


Amy xxx


----------



## birba

thanks jenna really hope so   but I am also positive that if is not this month there is always the next one right?  
Send Poppy our regards, hope is not too stressful for her, must be hard to go through this ..

Amy haven't seen it, is there a new thread?  
Wonderful positive sentence of the day, keep going girl!!

Hello to everybody else, going to bed have to wake up early tomorrow
Sweet baby dreams xxx


Positive thought of the day
My egg has easily travelled to my womb after being fertilized by a rather lazy but excellent sperm, it is now implanting.


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all
hope u all had a good weekend........they go so quickly.
Im on cloud 9 today, just got 1st 7dpo Progesterone results from 1st clomid cycle and its 71nmol. So pleased i seem to have responded as unmedicated it was 12.0 and 24.6.
Otd Sat and trying to feel positive.
Love and baby dust xxxxz


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies. I hope you all had a fab weekend.

Well and truly into my 2WW. I just prey that this time we have done it.  

Annalb...Welcome to FF. The ladies on here are so lovely and supportive I don't know what I would of done without then.

Birba..Thanks hun. Im trying to stay positive.  

To all the other ladies ive not mentioned. Have a fab day sending you all a big   and lots of  

Cxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Rosey,
71 is fantastic you must be pleased!Although 24 isnt bad either mine was only 21 when I oved and concieved ds but otherwise has alwyas been under 1m/mol with and without medication    hopefully not for much longer though   

hope everyone is well and have a nic   sunny day


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies.

hi Amy thanks for your positive thoughts, i hope this is a good month too and pray i have done enough 9 days to go  

hi birba lets hope this month is your month and yer u do have the next one but i hope i see a bfp from you in a few days. poppy is doing ok, she has family round and she said she has been looking in the posts and is gonna write on here soon

rosey 78 is a brilliant number lets hope you are first time lucky on clomid, i hope to hear some good news from you on saturday hun  

caroline good luck in your 2ww hun, i hope march is a good month for all of us in the 2ww

dilly keep positive it WILL happen  

hello to everyone else and hope u all had a good weekend xx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls 

just a quick one as i am at work (shouldnt be logged onto here!!)  not had a chance to read the weekends posts yet.

Rosie - great news, hope it brings you a BFP!!

To those who have had AF arrive - sending you a huge amount of baby dust for the next cycle.

AFM - im having a few clomid Side Effects - nothing terrible but i think the mix of clomid and cyclogest is not brilliant for me.  i have dry mouth constantly, nausea and also this strange dull ache where my right ovary is and every now and then i get a really sharp pain there - i dont think this is terrible as side effects go but im not feeling my best today for sure!!  anyone else had these?


----------



## leanneNpaul

Morning everyone, not stopping long just wanted to see how you all are doing ?

71 is brill hun, the most ive got in last 6mths is 11 lol 

good luck all on the 2ww

sorry to all who's af came 

we got a letter through this morn, our scan is not the 21st ( cd13) now they made it for the 18th ( cd 10 ) so not sure if they will see any follies that early or what size we should be hoping for roughly if they can see them ?
  not had scan for follies for yrs and just been left with clomid since my first few trys  and not 100% sure what diff tamox is to clomid in this way, ive already been getting a few cramps around my ovaries though with feeling bloated since about 3am and its only day 4 of tabs today ( or cd6 ). also been getting horrid hot flushes over night last night n crap sleep .

if any of you had scans around cd 10 for follies sizing and remember the size you had can you plz post n say ? only id really like to know and try to get an idea of what it can/should be, thanks x


----------



## leanneNpaul

liv... dry mouth constantly, yep defo a clomid thing and Tamoxifen too as ive found out over the wkend.

im right with you on the cramps and pains mine was more on the right all last night but had a few on left about 8am , if i got follies my guess would be that the right side will have them or they will be bigger that side from the feelings i have. 

My Pos thought is im saying THEY one would be brill but im sure that its going to be a ' THEY' thing ( it better be with these cramps lol )


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning lovely ladies!!! Hope you all had a great weekend!.... Gonna try and catch up!!! ....

Floofy... sorry you got your AF hun, it seems we have similar symptoms as when im bleeding mine is thick and brown and the pains are terrible   Im due on today and im dreading it!! How come your not taking Clomid this cycle?  

Amy... sorry your AF arrived hun!! Its great to hear you so positive about it all   you will defo get there in the end  

Annalb... hello hun and welcome, good luck with everything!! We are always here if you need us  

Birba... i had early ov hun it came on day 12 which i didnt expect So this time im going to monitor it from earlier on   I was wondering where Poppy had gone as well, i hope we hear from her soon. Stay positive   during your 2ww hun and im sure we will get a BFP from you!!  

Angel... hope your AF hasnt turned up yet and you get a BFP soon!!   Good luck hun

Jenna... good luck hun hope you give us a BFP soon   

Rosey... congratulations hun, keep positive   and you will get there in the end!!

Sarliv... yeah i had them all, i HATE   bloody side effects!!! They do pass after a few days so try and bear with them hun you will feel better soon,  

Caroline...     good luck with your 2ww hunni, im sure you will be the one to give us a BFP soon  

AFM im due on my AF today no sign yet but is defo there!!!   Im having a bad day today im very very tired and got the worst headache in the world!! Apart from that trying to stay   
xxxx


----------



## SuzieW

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this thread.  It's alway nice to know we're not going through these things alone.

I'm on cycle 2 of clomid, 8dpo today.  I had an HCG shot and I'm also on progesterone supplements because I generally get LP spotting and last cycle (on clomid) I spotted from 1dpo til about 8dpo.  So far no spotting, but the progesterone will have sorted that.  I've had a  lot of cramping since about 6dpo - like AF.  Don't think it's implantation, I think more likely it's a symptom of either the clomid or the progesterone (could be either!)

I've always ovulated fine and my consultant has not found a conclusive cause of my infertility (primary): all hormone tests, HSG, scans and endometrial biopsy have been fine.  He did find moderate endometriosis during a lap (due to an ovarian cyst) in December, but the research on endometriosis being a direct cause of infertility is mixed.

Is anyone else on clomid to regulate their LP or similar?

Sending you all baby dust xx


----------



## Hayleberry

Hi All I'm new here so hope it's ok to join.I'm on my first cycle of 50mg clomid and had my second follicle scan today(day 13),also had a positive opk last night.There are three follicles on my left now measuring 21,24 and 27mm and two on my right measuring 15 and 15.7mm.She said my womb lining was perfect too but refused to give me the trigger shot and asked me to come back next monday!?I panicked at the thought of leaving it a week so managed to persuade her to see me this thursday(day16) instead.I'm a bit confused now because I was told I'd have a shot but now they want to leave me to ov myself..just hope I do now!I'm having terrible cramps and am so bloated so hope that's a positive sign  Looks like hubby is on duty again tonight...bless him he's knackered!!
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hi welcome ladies, its brill here, everyones sooo nice and helpful.

wow 5 follies, omg can they all ov and your dh sperm fet them ? only 5 babies would be a bit hard lmao, and if any of them was to split and make id twins OMG lol

i dont get why she told you monday as you would of ov by then and if dh stuff worked it would of been on route through your tubes id of thought ? or even in your womb already ?

thursday sounds much better, as for the shots , we dont get any thing like that  but if mine are big then i might ask lol, are you nhs ?

i was going to ask about the prog pess or cream ive read about on here as every time i get bfp i m/c with in 2 weeks.
my scan was meant to be monday but they sent the letter saying they can only fit me in this friday at 4pm. not sure what size i should have though, i looked on the net and around 8-11mm seems normal for cd10, bit worried that im only on 4th day of tabs ( cd6 ) and started getting really bad cramps and hot flushes already and still got 2 more days of tabs to go, feels like i got a tennis ball on the right and half of one on left when i walk lmao, very odd, not had it like this on clomid until i was day 13-14 lol

i guess tamoxifen is a little diff though.

i also read that the lining should be over 8 on cd 12-13 so if yours is  ' perfect' then its got to be over that  WTG you

good luck both of you and feel free to read past posts ect n catch up


----------



## angel star

Happy Monday everyone 

Welcome to Hayleberry and SuzieW. I'm sure you will find lots of support on the site and especially this thread (not that I'm bias   )

Suzie, I'm kind of on clomid (when I take it) to improve my progesterone levels post ovulation and ensure I have a better ovulation. I too take cyclogest to support any potential pregnancy and have had hCG injections also.

Leanne, sounds like tamoxifen is working for you and you will have good follicles, not nice though the cramps and hot flushes  

Vicnste, hope your day is getting better  

Rosey, what fab results  

Hello to everyone and     and  

AFM, phoned for my results and progesterone 31 and oestradiol 333 this month. Not bad but my clinic like progesterone 60-100 and oestradiol 400-800. But this was not a medicated cycle and the best result I've had for progesterone without drugs for over a year. Just wish AF would show up so I can get on with next cycle but wish even more the negative yesterday will turn into a positive (not that lucky though am I   ). Anyway off to cut the grass now.


----------



## birba

Happy Monday my dearest,

Hayle and Suzie WELCOME!!  
Not sure about scans so I won't comment, we have far more experienced ladies on this board 
I am on clomid but no scans, no progesterone and no checks   so I've been asked to take clomid and try ...

Angelstar hi hunni good monday! Still no AF? 

Vicnste hun seems like we're having the same ov on clomid! How u feeling today? Thanks for the positivity I am keeping everything crossed!!!

SarLiv sorry you're having bad side effects  I was like that only the first 2 days then sleepy sleepy ... Hope it fades soon!

Jenna aaww thanks hun, how are you feeling today?

Hello to everybody else, hope you're having a good day - I'm in a new office today and I had lunch on a bench by a river with plenty of sunshine!


----------



## SarLiv

just snuck on again at work!  am so busy but decided this is more interesting!

welcome Suzie and Hayleberry

Suzie i am on clomid for luteal phase problems too - i spot anywhere from day 2/3 without it, i took progesterone for the last two cycles without clomid and the spotting stopped but no BFP so i am now on clomid to see if that does the job!

perhaps a coincidence but i also had mild endo which they removed in a lap - consultant thinks it upset my hormone balance hence the need for progesterone.


----------



## Hayleberry

Tx for the welcome xx Just made myself cry by googling and reading that follies over 24mm are too big and can turn into cysts meaning this cycle is a write off.God this is nuts (((


----------



## leanneNpaul

awww hun thats not always the case, id say its more rare hun, if you look at the iui/ivf ladies some of them get follies at sizes like 28-31, and ive known a lady to have a size 29.3 follie that turned into a baby boy so dont worry too much about it, also it could be about to pop any way, maybe when you go on thurs it could of popped already ?! you never know

ive been looking at other topics and things on google about follie sizes ect and see heaps with big ones  i think its normal , just hope mines that big


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, 

Just to let you all know i got the dreaded AF   im absolutley gutted!! I'll try and stay positive and try again, but for now im gonna have a little rest and i will probably speak to you all tomorrow,


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Oh sorry Vicnste - I was just going to ask if she'd arrived.   and F x for next cycle.    
Vicnste - I'm not taking clomid this month because it made my endo pains too bad. Also reflexologist has given me some chinese herbs to take and didn't want me to take clomid because it ruins your liver qi. 

Hi to everyone else. Welcome to anyone new


----------



## Amy N

Good evening ladies xxxxxxxx

Leanne- i have had 2 scans on CD10. the first cycle showed a follie measuring 14mm(which he said was borderline whether it would develop)...but by CD13 it was 21mm....and lining of 11mm which was perfect. so i had a trigger injecton to, will you be having these? last cycle CD10 measured 17.7mm so guess it varys even from person to person...... im now CD3 and will be having scan next monday on CD10 again...... i was told anything over 18mm was mature enough,please correct me if im wrong!!

Vicnste- sorry to here that AF came...... 

Sorry for lack of personals just not got much time!!!!
Hope you are all well......and keeping          

Amy xx


----------



## Rosey78

Evening
Hope u all had good day.
Thanks for all of your positive words of encouragement.......it means soooo much especially as i only dip in and out of this thread.
Vic sorry to hear that witch has reared her ugly head. Praying nxt month is your time.
Hey Amy u must be due to restart clomid....also praying ur time.........actually, wont keep writing that as i want it to be each and everyone of our times over next few months.
We really need some bfp on this thread!!
Sorry for lack of personals im on phone and it makes it difficult to read back thro thread and its soooooo busy.
Welcome newbies to thread too xxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Rosey- you are right, im on day 2 of clomid 100mg already!!..will have my monitoring scan next monday, so hope weve got some good eggs!!(actually just one will do!!)  im staying positive and visualising my BFP on the 9th April(which is my birthday!!!).....think ive waited long enough now, dont want to wait any longer now, thank you!!! how are you

Welcme to the new ladies!!! and i second what rosie has said, we need some BFPs...!!!     

Amy x


----------



## shelbel

Hi everyone

Sorry for the lack of personals but I've been ill for a couple of days so have completely lost track! Hope everything is going well for you all though and there will be lots of BFP's soon.

I went to my GP today as I have been feeling so awful and I mentioned to her that my consultant wouldn't do anything to help me with my weight when he prescribed my clomid last week. I really was expecting him to prescribe metformin as well as that seems to be quite common for people ttc with PCOS who are over weight. He is very laid back though and when I mentioned it he said we will concentrate on one thing at a time and can worry about my weight later. I appreciate that he is trying to keep it all stress free but I do worry about my weight either making it more difficult to oncieve or if I do manage to then it will be really hard during pregnancy when carrying extra weight. Anyway to cut a long story short my GP said she couldn't see it doing any harm although its not listed for that if I thought it might help me lose weight so she prescribed me it. Now I'm worried though that theres some other reason he didn't give me it before - I'm not imagining it am I? They do prescribe it with clomid don't they? he pharmacist said she's heard of it. Are any of you lovely ladies taking it as well? Sounds like another set of nice side effects too!  

Generally feeling anxious atm , went to a wedding fayre yesterday which got me wanting to book our wedding and had a few good packages on dates in November or March but then I got panicky thinking what if does work and have to cancel cause pregnant but then I don't want to sit back in a year with no baby and no wedding and regret it. Really don't know what to do for the best, sometimes feels like my life is on hold to see whether I get prgnant or not, like I'm holding off booking my flight to the father in laws in the middle east this year in case I do because certain times its not advisable to fly. Grrrrr wish I had a crystal ball, but then I'm sure we all do. Am I the only one who thinks like this and worrys bout stuff like this? Feel so anxious at the moment and truth be told is probably why I've been feeling so poorly. I'm probably just piling more stress on myself by trying to plan around the unknown.

Anyway sorry for my rant just needed to et it all off my chest and hopefully I'll start feeling human again soon so will be a lot more active on here and can catch up properly with you all 

Shel xxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hi,

I am new to this site.

I suffer from Endometriosis  which I was diagnosed with 11 years ago and had another lap to remove this in Feb.  My cycles have been about 6 weeks long after stopping all hormone treatment after a year ago.

Bloods show that I didn't ovulate on my cycle before my surgery so my consultant has started us on Clomid. However, endo was more under control on this surgery and my tubes and ovaries look good, cons did a dye test while operating which had good results.

I have just had my period and took Clomid day 2-6.

We did try with my cycle after my surgery but pg test was a BFN and my period arrived last Tuesday.

I know everyone is different but is it likely my cycle will be shorter? When should I start doing the ovulation sticks so we know when we need to start trying actively? I am now on Day 7.

Sorry if this is jumbled, this ttc is a new mine field especially with Clomid!!!

Best Wishes, Jacqui P


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Welcome to all the newbies!
Having an awful day can't stop crying, spent the day with my cousin and her two young babies, then there were three announcements on ******** about babies. Every friend I talk to is only talking about their babies. 

I can't stop thinking about when it might be my turn and with two miscarriages in three months have very little hope xxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Barb, 

Just sending you some   Try to keep the faith. It will happen for you one day.
A friend of ours had 2 miscarriages, then was pregnant a third time with twins. Unfortunately, she lost one twin, but gave birth to a healthy baby boy. 
It's normal to feel upset and it's so hard, with everyone around talking about babies. 
One day it will be your turn


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Jacqui Have you taken a look at the info thread for clomid at the top of the thread list  It should answer most of your questions
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0
Side effects can be different from person to person 

Shelbel Metformin is given to people with PCOS to help with possible insulin resistance which can also effect natural ovulation. A side effect from this can be that it will help you to loose weight.
There is more info on the PCOS board which will help answer any question you may have
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0


----------



## birba

aaawww Barb honey, big hugh to you. I really understand you and it's hard to keep positive but you need to, your time is coming, because you deserve it  

Hello to all the newbies!
Jaqui I also started Clomid after surgery for endometriosis, and it's been fine slightly longer but only 3 days. Good luck to you let us know how you get on xx

Shelbel I hope you are feeling better, my advice is plan your day without thinking too much, if it happens you will be a beautiful bride/mum! I think if you focus on the wedding it will take pressure off TTC and who know might happen before you know! xxx

Amy hunni looove your positivity, I am visualising your BFP on April 9th too - just pop in my visualisations too 

Rosey how are u feeling? 

Vicnste so sorry AF arrived hun  but stay positive and visualise next month, I didn't know but apparently on day 1 the brain already start sending hormones to recruit follicles for next month cycle! Big hugh to you hun xxx

Floffy good luck with chinese herbs, sometimes I think those are the best xxx

AFM tired and going to bed, some mild pain on right side ... nothing major but a bit annoying

A good night to you all talk tomorrow


----------



## angel star

Good morning all  

Welcome Jacqui P. Sorry you find yourself here but I know you will get lots of support as we are a lovely bunch.

Barb  . I'm sorry you had a bad day yesterday. It's really hard seeing others happy with their families and pregnancy announcements when you so desperately want a baby and on top of that your recent miscarriages so it is all still raw for you. I really feel for you as I have and I'm sure all of is been there. Try and stay positive. I know it's hard as I have my down days, but we really do need to believe and hope that it will become a reality for us all and I just hope soon. Take care and     .

Shelbel, I have been like you too about putting things on hold and wish I hadn't. I wish I hadn't but I can't turn the clocks back. Go for it and you never know booking your wedding may just help everything fall into place. If only we had a crystal ball hey?  

Vicnste, sorry the   turned up.  

Hayleberry, hope you've got some positivity back today. Try not to worry too much. It's so easy to read things and get stressed. You have really good sizes and even if they may be a bit bigger it does not mean it will not work.   

To all of you other lovely ladies hope you are all doing alright. 
         to all of you. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Morning girls!

wow there are a lot of us now - this is going to be a very busy board!!  welcome to any newbies!  good to hear your stories - hope you get BFP's soon.

with there being so many its tricky to mention everyone in your post isn;t it!

Vic so sorry AF arrived - you will get your BFP - its so hard i know when you get your hopes up (i do every month) but keeping everything crossed you do not have to wait much longer.

Barb and Shelbel - sorry you had tough days yesterday, we all know what those are like and can totally understand - we are all here for you!  TTC is hard enough but when you have to deal with all the extras plus people being pregnant, having babies and then wedding and all sorts its totally understandable that it can be overwhelming, i too have had days where i just cry my eyes out - keep strong and positive though girls, you will both get those BFPs- we all will!!

AFM - im still having quite sharp pains on the lower right side - i dont know why i would still have these when i am 6dpo so its not like its ovulation pains.  Nausea and dry mouth a bit better today which is good.  i really dont know how to feel, i cant work out at all if i think i will get a BFP this month or not - i think its been so long now i just naturally think it wont work but at the same time i do want to be positive.

to those who has reflexology - what do you think of it?  is it worth giving a try?  i did accupuncture for months but it was before my lap and dye so it was unlikely to work as i needed all the scar adhesions removing (i didnt know that at the time)

anyway positive thought for the day - we will all have lovely health babies and we will very soon be seeing BFP's which will progress into happy and healthy pregnancies for us all.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies ...

Floofy... yes the dreaded AF came!! Im a lot more positive today though all i can do is try again and hope for the best. Do the herbs you are taking do the same thing as Clomid? How are you feeling?

Shelbel... sorry to hear your feeling so low hun, im sure the tablets are fine to take with Clomid as your doc wouldnt have gave them to you otherwise, try not to get too anxious about it all   We all have times like this worrying and it cant be helped. Hope you start to feel a bit more   soon hun, remember we are always here if you need us

Jacqui... hello!! nice to meet you hun. If i were you i would start ov testing now as i ov'd on CD 11 last month when i was expecting it on CD 15 so be sure to test from early on and then you wont miss it. Clomid can effect your cycle in many ways. If you ever want a chat or are not sure of anything remember we are all here to help  

Barb... sorry to hear your so down at the moment hun, im sure your time will soon come try and stay   and you will get tha beautiful bundle of joy you deserve

Birba... how you feeling today? I hope the pains have subsided  

Sarliv... those sharp pains could be your tubes settling down due to the many healthy eggs that have travelled down there and are now waiting to be fert     I hope the pain settles down for you soon, keep thinking positive and im sure you will have a BFP very very soon,  

AFM... started taking Clomid again today, hope the side effects are not too bad this time round!!? Im just so eager to start   again and hopefully have a positive outcome!!

x


----------



## leanneNpaul

Amy.... really 14mm cool. Ive been trying to find out and some are around 8-9 mm mark at cd10 but grow 1-3 mm a day so i guess even if i had a small one it wouldn't really matter too much , or at least thats what i hope  and i have seen some posts that said 16mm is fine but over 18mm seems to be more what they look for so nope your right hunni 

thanks for sharing that info hun !  x


----------



## leanneNpaul

Amy, 

also my test day is the 7th i see yours is the 9th ? and our scans are only a few days apart too  looks like we could cycle buddies ( or as close as i can find so far lol ) ? everyone else seems to be at least 1-2 weeks diff to my cycle

OK sorry everyone going to read all the post now n catch up, plz bear with me lol I'm a bit slow today ! 
xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

VIC sorry about AF  , she seems to be in a habbit of showing her face in this topic the mean cow !!!! try to see it as your bodys getting all cleanned out and ready for a BRILL cycle next try and will be in perfect condtion for a bfp ?! 

floofy, sorry to read the your endo is playing up and making you have all these pains, i hope your ok ?

SHEL... didnt your doc put you on met when they found out about the pcos ? mine did but it made me ill so they stuck me on the slow one which was much better but its not helped me loose weight, im on and off with taking it now tho ( last few yrs ) as it dont seem to change my blood work much or help with my weight but ive started again just in case it helps with this tamoxifen stuff.

not everyone with pcos does take met though so dont worry or feel your missing out ! it should be helpful for pcos sugar stuff but it dont always work when it comes to getting a bfp, you would have to be on it a while and loose weight for it to help with a bfp i think it seems that it works by sorting ( well helps to ) the sugar res and in turn that helps with controlling weight if your trying to loose some and that in turn can bring back nat ov and af which then gives you a chance to get preg. sorry if someone posted already but im starting from where i missed yest and working my way down lol.

maybe they dont work for me coz i got a fair bit of weight to loose ( at least 2stone, really need 3 n half tho ) that i find really hard to shift ?

good luck hun


----------



## leanneNpaul

Jac, welcome hunni

sorry i dont know much about endo but some very lovley ladies here are in the same or sim boat to you and im sure they have prob posted already with tips/advice/welcome or will soon 

i got af spotting on tues but cd1 started wed for me so looks like me u n Amy are close this cycle for date ect ?

good luck hun, let us know if you need any thing ?!

SHEL sorry i 4got to say i know how you feel hun with the 2nd part of your post, there is a topic for you to just go and post your thoughts/feelings on and no one can reply to it but its there for you and others to read, it helped me a lot !! ( but feel free to post what ever you need/want here too, just thought it might be some thing you would like to look at )


----------



## leanneNpaul

sorry if i missed anyone else but sitting at comp is quite painful, feel very bloated today and like im sitting with 2 balls inside that my fat , mussel and rest of insides is squashing lmao

i will pop back in a bit, sorry about the heaps of posts this morn !!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## birba

hello lovelies!
Wow this is a busy board GREAT!

leanepaul you made me smile with all your posts trying to catch up! 

don't have many news today, pain a bit better but I don't want to read in to symproms and signs, che sara' sara' 

Vicnste enjoy BMS! Good to see you are keeping positive hun!

hello to everybosy else, sorry not doing personals too  much but time is flying and my lunch break is over!


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi ladies hope your all ok today? 

A big welcome to Suzie, Hayleberry and JacquiP. The ladies on here are fab im so glad I found this website has been a god send.

Only another 8 days to wait to see if AF rears her ugly head.  Im just   she won't!!!

Who watched One born last night? I love it. 

I had my first treatment of reflexology last night. Was so good. She could tell me so much about my body just from my feet. It was so relaxing. The lady who did it for me is 20 weeks pregnant. I had to smile to myself as I seem to be attracting pregnant women to me at the mo. I must be giving off a ''I have unexplained fertility vibe or something!!!''   Hopefully that was a good Oman Im having another session in 2 weeks time.

Just a quick one today ladies as im a very busy bee at work. Sorry that I can't send personals to each of you.

Sending you all big   lots of   vibes and tons of  

Cxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey ladies

How is everyone doing, sorry I haven't been on had a lot going on 
Birba hun how u doing Thanku for ur concern lovely of u hope ur feeling good and here's hoping u get a   x

Vic am sorry u got af don't give up Hun think positive and it will happen xx

Caroline hope ur well hun wishing u luck

Sorry it's not long I'm on my phone and cant read all posts

Welcome to newbies and other ladies I haven't mentioned there's so many of us

Wishing everyone lots of luck speak soon xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

BUBBLES TO ALL 

afternoon everyone, hope your all well and having the best day you can despite this crap weather lmao

hey poppy, you ok babe ? we did note you've not been about much hun. hope things let off a bit so you can relax and pop by soon


----------



## poppy 29

Hey leanneNpaul

Unfortunately my bfriends dad passed away after being unwell and it has been a shock funeral was yesterday so havent been on as much but will be

Thanku for asking hope ur ok Hun x


----------



## wendylady27

hey ladies

hope everyone is well..

well since my last post i finally got hold of my clinic, i was starting to get really annoyed with them because my appointment was december 29th and i had been trying and trying all this time to get hold of them & to get an answer from them... anyway turns out my dh has to start taking tamoxifen for 3 months before i can even start the clomid, which has made me feel abit sad really, i thought we could have started a week or 2 after the tamoxifen.. im quite disapointed....

i know i should be grateful that were making a start on something but still, 3 months is a long time waiting....

sorry havent posted so much, have had a busy few weeks, my little boys birthday and my dh had a foot operation and a few family birthdays too... 

welcome to the newbies... 


wendy xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Everyone
Hi all hope you all ok, welcome newbies! sorry its all aboout me    but my mind a whirl wind today!

Just thought would report back from our consultation today,

To cut a long story short on examination she is concerened that my uterus is enlarged which could be just a natural change since ds, a mass of some sort or a missed incomplete m/c. she has arranged an urgent scan and review in two weeks. She is concerned that I have inflammation on cervix and unoffensive excessive cervical mucus and has swabbed for infections/chlamydia and also concerned that the irritation of examination caused me to bleed more than expected. she also thinks she can feel something in my higher bowel (hopefully pooh   ) which needs to be checked. DP's SA was fab/drastic improvement since 2008 which was good. bloods taken today and more to be when bleeding and provera to bring on bleed! also fsh boarderline high?

plan will depend on what scan finds but maybe tamoxifen or ov drilling if polycystic on scan otherwise onto private tx or surgery of course if stuff needs doing   

dilly


----------



## angel star

Oh Dilly, I hope everything is ok with you  . Sounds like your doctor was very thorough. Great about your DP SA. 

Wendy, sorry you're feeling a bit down about things. Can I ask what your DH is taking tamoxifen for? I've been  wondering if I should be asking of this is an option for my DH over the past few days. But if it means not ttc for 3 months think I won't bother as already will have had 2 months of clomid.

Poppy    for you. 

Leanne, were you joking about the crap weather? It's been lovely here, was reading 18 degrees in the car on the was to collect DS from playgroup. Just I don't know what lmao means   (you can tell when I text it's the long version )

Vicnste, didn't take you long to be positive again - well done you 

Caroline,  and   that AF does't show. I wish I could afford reflexology (may have a session or 2 when I get some money back from the tax man). Glad you enjoyed it and it is amazing what they can tell from your feet. You and floofy will be comparing notes  .

Sarliv, on my first few cycles of clomid I seemed to have pain all through the cycle. Nothing serious but a dull pain and sometimes a sharper pain. Probably your body just adjusting to the clomid.

AFM well the   has shown up today. Feel mightily relieved actually that maybe I will have a normal period after the weird one last month. Then I have the task of avoiding BMS this month to rid my body of any infection with three lovely weeks of two antibiotics  . So while you are all enjoying yourselves I will be learning self-control as will my DH .

Hope everyone else is ok. Too difficult to mention everyone by name as so many of us at the moment which is great we do not feel alone. xx


----------



## Amy N

Hello ladies.......

Angel- hope your ok with the arrival of AF, and you are able to resist with DH(must be hard trying NOT to do it......), hoping everything goes well for you!!!!

Dilly-gosh, youve been through it all today eh??...hope you get some answers soon....ive had Ov drilling and not as bad as it sounds xx

Wendy- nice to have you back, lets hope things get moving for you now xxx

Leanne- Yay will be nice to have a cycle buddy!! youl be 2 days ahead so have to tell me what to expect  , 14mm was good for day 10, and it was 17.7mm on CD10 the month after...so im guessing you will know if you are responding at your scan, THIS IS OUR MONTH!!!- we will be having xmas babies!!!!!

Poppy- sorry to hear your sad news hunny, we are here when your ready to talk xx

Caroline- I love "one born" too!!!!   (pray she stays away!!) how are you feeling??

Birba- how are you hun?

Vicn ste- looks like you me and leanne will all be on 2ww together..in CD4 today...next test date will be 9th april(my birthday!!!!!)

Floofy- how are you xxxx

,SarLiv- I hope your symptoms are a good sign!!! not long to wait now!!!!   

Jaqui- welcome hunny!!! xxxxx

Hellloooo to anyone ive missed, very busy on here, and hard to keep up as can only read back so far!!!!!

AFM- well CD4 today and all is well!!!!!! been busy packing today for moving house next week. Not noticed any side effects from the clomid yet...normall having hot flushes by now...hmmmm, just trying to focus on moving this month, and what will be will be!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all, 

Gosh this is a busy thread. Left laptop at work, so am currently typing fast on DH's teeny netbook before he wants it back! 

Sarliv - I've had 2 sessions of reflexology. I love it. She also does auricular acupuncture on me at the same time and is a trained counsellor so I get 3 in 1! lol. £25 well spent if you ask me, but ask me again in 3 months to see if I've finally gotten pregnant and I'll recommend it! lol

Vicnste - herbs are different to clomid. She wants me to take them to sort out my liver and hormones etc. She says my lining will never support an embryo and can tell from my periods. 

Poppy - sorry about your bad news hun. Hope you're ok.  

Hi to everyone else. Talk tomorrow when I get my computer back!


----------



## wendylady27

angelstar... my dh is going to take tamoxifen because he had poor SA results... so apparenty this helps to make it better... we used it before our icsi and it did help...   

but they wont let us start clomid untill this has been in the system for 3 months for some reason... 




wendy xx


----------



## birba

HI ladies!

I read from your posts that some of your hubbys are taking tamoxifen to improve SA analysis...
I am on the lower end tonight, had a chat with a friend gyn and she was asking how low was the sperm count and if it was actual azoospermia.... I don't think the consultant would have lied to me saying it was low when in fact there wasn't anything??
He's not saying anything about improving the results he says if it's still bad its only IVF left, but I feel he's pushing me. Also been thinking a lot about your scans to see the follicles and I am not having any. I have low ovarian reserve which could indicate low quality so why is he not checking how are my follicles/eggs if it's good quality, if the clomid is helping if the dosage is correct ...?
Am I imagining all this or do you think I actually have a point? 
Dilly can I ask what did your hubby do to have a dramatic improvement on his SA?

Sorry for this "ME" post tonight but my head is spinning and I feel very down tonight ...


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Birba Hun

Sending u 

I'm not being scanned on clomid either, iv been told it depends on which hospital you are with and becos it is more money they usually just do the blood tests, u cud maybe ask if they can scan u there's no harm in asking

Try to think positive, I know it's hard but uv been really positive with everyone on here, 

Speak soon hun xx


----------



## Dilee-99

birba

he has done nothing differently to improve his sperm. he is a non smoker, does not drink much (couple glasses wine at wk end and eats a relitively healthy diet.


----------



## angel star

Birba, I don't know if it is helping and I know there is a whole thread on this, but I am also taking DHEA as my doctor said there is some evidence that this can improve quality of egg. I suppose I'm sceptical but I also think anything is worth a go. I am taking a fairly low dose compared to what some ladies are taking on the thread.
Also, I think a lot of medics don't offer us any alternative once they see a poor SA. They just day IVF/ICSI is our only option. That's certainly my experience and I just wish I had been a littler more wise about things but I panicked. I can't remember Birba, are you having bloods done on clomid? If not ask for this first and see if they will do oestradiol bloods as well as progesterone as this can be a good indication of the quality of ovulation along with the progesterone. Then ask for a scan just for one cycle to monitor the effectiveness. It's so frustrating when we are the ones always doing the asking.

Wendy, thanks for your reply. My DH has really bad morphology and motility and borderline low count at just 20mill so maybe tamoxifen might work. Hope it does the trick for you .

 to all of you lovely ladies and hope you have a good day.


----------



## birba

Morning ladies

Thanks Angelstar never heard of this but I looked it up and it looks really good, I'll ask him next. You're right I'll also ask about blood test and scan. No I am not doing blood tests or scans, nothing at all. xxx

Thanks Dilly - really shows that one test can vary so much from another...xxx

Poppy hunni I know I'll be on positivland back soon! Hope you're OK lovely and your stress level is not too high  

Floffymad/SarLiv going to my reflexology tonight, can't wait! How are you finding it?

AFM trying to pick myself up and look up in to a new day! stomach ache not helping though and I have discomfort like AF ... day 19?!?!

Hope your day is going well, it's mid week!


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls 

its great there is so much going on on the board but its hard to keep up - i will have a read in my lunch hour to see whats happening with everyone!

Poppy - so sorry to hear of your boyfriends dad - 

Dilly - your consultant sounds brilliant and its excellent they are covering everything and checking you out so completely.  out of interest do you mind sharing your FSH level, mine was 11 and i was really upset and my consutlant said it may well effect my chances (she thinks the mild endo caused it) but i have been told by many people and specialists it can come down and a high result can be a blip especially when stressed and we all now how stressful this is!

Birba i am not having any scans or blood either although i am seeing a consultant privately not on NHS as i have a son already and my GP was not helpful at all.  I really hope your husbands tests come back better this time though.

i think i am going to ring the reflexologist i have found and start next cycle as some of you think its so good! Floofy hope it brings you the BFP within the 3m that would be great!

Angel - sorry about AF showing up - wishing she stays away for you next month.

Amy glad you do not have any side effects - thats fab - hope the packing goes well

AFM - still having sharp pains and now i have a horrible sharp lower back pain which is not great but other than that i am ok.  i go and see a counsellor/hypnotherapist once a month and i saw her last night and talked through my feelings and i alwasy feel so much better for it so it comes at a good time when i am 7dpo and would normally be wanted to test in the next few days!!  i will not test until 12dpo - well maybe i wont!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning lovlies!!

Poppy.. hey hunni your back!!! How are you both bearing up im thinking about you and i hope things start to get easier soon  

Wendy... i would feel the same having to wait another 3 months when all you want to do is get on with it and hope it happens sooner rather than later. Everything happens for a reason though hun and maybe its fate and after your DH has taken it for 3 months you might get caught straight away   try and stay positive hun

Dilly.. awww hun i hope all comes back ok and they dont have to do anything too drastic,  

Angel... ooo self control lessons when it comes down to   i dont envy you, that will be hard!!! Hope the infection clears soon so you can carry on with everything

Amy.. thats great i love it when we are on 2ww with others, you dont feel so alone! Good luck hunni  

Floofy... maybe the more natural remedy will help then and you wont get side effects either! How does she know just by your periods??

Birba.. hope your feeling more positive   today hunni, thinking about you  

Sarliv... good luck with everything hun, hope we get a BFP from you soon!! The pains are awful, I only got them for 1 day really when i was oving so maybe what you are getting is a nice fert egg travelling down to the womb to settle!! Fingers crossed  

AFM.. im on CD3 today and 2nd day of Clomid with no side effects as of yet, thank god!! I soo cant wait to start   again and hopefully have the outcome i want!! Im not being scanned whilst on Clomid all my gynae has asked me to do is have blood taken on CD21 of my next cycle, im unsure why?? Sometimes i get sooooo confused  

xx


----------



## jenna201

Morning ladies

Vicnste... hey hun, glad your not having any side effects, you are asked to have day 21 bloods to see if you actually did ovulate, you should get your progesterone tested and it has to come bk at a certain level to prove ovulation actually occured and i will keep my fingers crossed that it will for you when you are due to x

sarliv... we are both 7dpo so i am guessing you are also going to be testing on the 23rd of march with me? i hope we both get our BFP that day, will keep everythin crossed for you, sorry your having pains tho, that cant be nice, i am lucky and dont get any even during ov x

birba.. sorry you are also having pains and i pray it isnt AF when you are only on cycle day 19 x

poopy.. glad to see your back hunny, hope everything is starting to settle down and you and other half are coping ok. will send you a text later xx

wendy.. i am sorry that are tryin to make you wait 3 months before ttc again, that must be really tough and i hope that isnt going to be the case

Amy.. how are you hun? i dont envy you with the packin, i think that moving house is the worst and most stressful thing i have ever done but i am hoping your new house is a new begining and a beauftiful healthy bubba is on the cards for you both xx

Angel.. i am glad to see AF has shown up even tho we wish it dont after everythin you have been thru it shows your body is still working properly and i cant imagine how your gonna cope with no sex for a month, that must be horrible but hopefully thats just what your body needs and next cycle is your one to get the bfp xx

hello to everyone else and all the newbies, hope your all doing well

jen xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's!! 
I'm back!! What a nightmare I've had, I had a "virus" on my computer and ended up having to reboot the comp! then 
enter all info again!! but I did it!! and saved a bit of cash!! 

So where to begin!!
Hello to the newbies!! 
Girl's I have tried to read over all the post's but there's so many!!
All I can say is I hope you're OK!!  
Jen.xx


----------



## JacquiP

Thankyou ladies for your kind wishes and welcomes!
Im now on day 9, no positive ovulation stick yet but hoping the clomid is doing something. Noticed I am getting pains beat my ovaries last could of days and some cramps plus got sore breasts. 
It's my birthday today so off to the zoo with my fiancé (my last birthday as a muss as we get married 6 weeks on Friday) and not back into work til Saturday night. Yay!!


----------



## jenna201

jacquip hope you have a lovely day and other half spoils you rotten xx


----------



## birba

jaquip happy birthday! I had my positive ov on my fertility monitor on day 10 and proper LH surge on day 12-13 so I'm sure you are on your way!x

Jenna thanks hun honestly don't think it's AF it would be too weird... how are you doing? visualising a good BFP for you! I'm testing on the 25th so not far from each other! 

sarliv and vicnste thanks lovelies feeling a bit better this morning 

Jenni01 glad you made it back  hope comp is ok after virus??

Amy how's the packing going? don't do too many heavy lifting!

Hello to everybody else I didn't mention and a big big hugh


----------



## jenna201

hey birba hun, i am doing ok, 7dpo today but got no signs at all apart from high temps still so really trying to keep positive, i am just comparing it to last time which i shouldnt cos every month could be different. 
wow 2 days apart   i really hope we both get some good news this month hun, will keep everything crossed for you   

jenni   how are you? glad u got your computer fixed, and there are all these men saying we are usless when it comes to things like that  u certainly proved them wrong. hope you are doing ok hun xx


----------



## jenni01

Happy Birthday Jacqui!! 

Birba 'n' Jenna...Thanks girl's!! I really missed being on here!!
True what you said Jen as well, men think they are the wizz kidz!! 
It took me from Monday to sort it!! Funny how you don't realise how much you rely on something till it's gone eh!.. 

BMS starting today!! God I hope it's over quick I'm mentally knackered! 

Hope you are all doing OK!!    
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Happy birthday Jacqui . Hope you've had a great day at the zoo.

Jen, great to see that you are back  . Sorry about the virus.

Vicnste, thanks for your wishes. The thing is I don't even know if I have an infection, just they are saying I could have one and are treating me as such. I think they are at a loss to know what to do next now and running out of ideas. 

Jenna, I should be alright. I can still have sex just have to avoid for probably 10 days or so around my fertile time in case I miraculously conceive (ha ha) and the antibiotics would be bad for the baby, bizarre after months of trying at this time  . 

AFM at least this seems to be a normal period for me so far so pleased. I ovulated later than I had done on clomid so obviously the clomid regulates me better and I usually ovulate around day 14 instead of day 21 this month. My luteal phase seems to be different too when on medicated cycles. Felt a bit depressed after I spoke with my practitioner as I always feel so stupid as she had to point out all the above to me. Even after a year of charting I still find it difficult to identify my peak day sometimes and feel she thinks I am thick. It's just so hard sometimes and not being able to see any light at the end of the tunnel and nothing is normal. I am wondering if I'm wasting my time now.


----------



## Heluerto

Well, looks like its time for me to say goodbye to this board.  AF arrived on my final (10th) cycle of Clomid, so now moving on to IVF as soon as my weight gets down low enough for them to accept me privately.

Good luck to all of you and heres hoping you get your BFPs soon!


----------



## leanneNpaul

Angel....  try not to worry about what days best so much hunni, as long as youve done the deed around the time you will have swimmers there, they say that every other day for days 9-18 should cover when most would ov !! i dont do any charts or try to work it out any more as just when i thought i had it worked out my stupid body will get other ideas lol

HAPPY B/DAY JAC hope you have a brill day hunni 

GUESS WHAT my consultant sec just called to cancel my scan on friday until the 30th !!!! YES I WENT A BIT NUTTY lol, so its gone from monday cd13 to friday cd10 now tomo cd9 she has booked me in for tomo ( cd9 ) now , think it was to just shut me up but not sure who we will see now but instead of it being 16:10 at orpington its now 15:50 at PRU hospital which is a little closer, just hope that 1 day wont make much diff and they see a follie or two still even if small.

are they dumb or is it just me ? how will they know if i ov if the scan was on the 30th march cd22 ?


----------



## jenni01

Angel...Stay strong hun, you're not wasting your time, try to view all the hicup's as learning curves! 

Heluerto...I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you hunni! 
I wish you all the best with your IVF as well.....but don't feel like you need to leave this thread! 
You know you're more than welcome on here plus we'd like to know how you're getting on!  

Have a goodnight girl's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All

Sorry but I just cant do personals at the moment, am reading and keeping up with you all though!

sarliv - not sure what my fsh actually was just that cons said its on the higher side. wish I had found out though. having another one when get a bleed so will find out!

hospital rang to say scan is tom....very quick so am grateful if not slightly worried    

cd37 for me and stonking migrane coming so prob gonna bleed soon, if not provera in a few days I think!

dilly

dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

yes they sound dumb to me


----------



## leanneNpaul

is the last post to me Dilly ? lol

we both got scans tomo then, good luck with yours ! x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Thankyou for all your kind messages
I'm feeling quite low today not for anything in particular just do tho wish I didn't  

Happy birthday jacqui hope uv had lovely day
Am on my phone so can't see everyone to reply to but am wishing everyone luck xx


----------



## SarLiv

evening

Jacqui hope you have had a good birthday trip to the Zoo.

i am riduculously busy at work at the moment but its actually good as keeping my mind off of everything!

looks like there are going to be a few of us testing around the same time then!  i think its me, jenna, birba and caroline all due AF next week - hope at least one of us gets a BFP!!

have a good evening all, im off to do more work


----------



## SuzieW

SarLiv said:


> welcome Suzie and Hayleberry
> 
> Suzie i am on clomid for luteal phase problems too - i spot anywhere from day 2/3 without it, i took progesterone for the last two cycles without clomid and the spotting stopped but no BFP so i am now on clomid to see if that does the job!
> 
> perhaps a coincidence but i also had mild endo which they removed in a lap - consultant thinks it upset my hormone balance hence the need for progesterone.


SarLiv we have scarily similar stats: We started trying Nov 09 too, and my lap was December, with endo and now on clomid and progesterone! At worst I have 8-9 days spotting some months - it's frustrating, not just for the obvious BFN it seems to lead to but it's also bloomin inconvenient to effectively have AF for 2 weeks of every 4 

Cramping and moodiness seems to have died down now - still the odd kind of twinge, but I find every month now I just over analyse every feeling that I probably had before but just never noticed. No spotting this month so far (but I've had that on progesterone before with no BFP) and boobs not sore at all, when a lot of people seem to say that REALLY sore boobs is sure sign - bring on the sore boobs!

I read a thread on another forum here (in unexplained infertility) which suggested taking the progesterone for a couple of days longer incase I produce embryos that are slow to start producting HCG (and as a result don't lead to a +ve pregnancy test before you stop taking the progesterone and then can't sustain the endometrium) - I'm on cyclogest anyway so I figured it might be worth a shot this month to see what happens. 

Trouble is that gives me a dilema this weekend - I'm going away with the girls - it's bound to be boozy and there's talk of a spa session. Do I play it optomistically, go easy on the wine, miss the spa, face some awkward questions (I'm not public about ttc) but then be gutted to have a BFN AND have not made the most of my girls weekend, or do I throw caution to the wind if on Friday I get a BFN?!! I'm due to take the cyclogest until Sunday (or longer if I go with the scheme above). Decisions decisions... 

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies - this is a very friendly community! x


----------



## Dilee-99

yes leanne was for u lol, good luck too x

  to all you lovely lot x


----------



## birba

hi lovelies,
sorry haluerto but don't be scared of IVF, you'll soon get there think it as a new exciting adventure once you get over the disappointment, and don't leave us!!  


Suzie I'd go and enjoy my time with the girls, 1 glass of wine won't hurt and you can relax!

Poppy hunni so sorry you're feeling low, what cycle day are you on? might be also crazy hormons playing out, a big hugh to you lovely

hello to everybody else - going to the airport soon to pick up my DH coming back from business trip!

xxxx
B


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Gosh it's so hard to keep up!

Heluerto - sorry the clomid hasn't worked. F crossed that IVF works for you hun  


Suzie - I would enjoy yourself. Maybe test before you go. Then relax and enjoy it. 

Good luck to those of you testing soon!

Sorry you're feeling down Poppy.    

Vicnste - reflexologist knows a lot about our bodies from our periods. They can tell what's working and what's not. Apparently, my liver and kidney aren't working properly, particularly my liver. They're not getting rid of the bad stuff in my body properly and my hormones aren't creating a good lining, so one can't be shed each month. 

Talk soon x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Birba hun

Am on day 23 don't think clomid has made me ovulate this time   hopefully next cycle I will, when ru due to test?

That'll be nice has hubby been away long? I'm gunna try have an early night I can't sleep lately been getting later and later today I was so tired at work wanted to just go to sleep!

Speak soon take care xx


----------



## baby14

hi guys.....my first ever post, never been on anything like this before but would love sumone to share expierences with or someone who can give advice.... 
ive just started taking a progesterone tablet that i have to take for five days to make me have a period as i dont have them normally, then on the second day of my period im to start on clomifene. v.excited but very nervous too as i have read about ppls side effects and mood swings etc.  but its all worth it for the end result!!  im nearly 24 so fairly young but its been a long road to get to this point so far so im glad i started this young and realised i had problems... 
ive been with my boyfriend  over 5 years and came off the pill abt 3 yrs ago. 

would b really great to hear frm anyone who can give advice or needs someone to talk to also. thanks xx


----------



## Alfie1234

Hi girls

Well new dr taken me off clomid, she wants to see what happens naturally and if I even need clomid as fell pregnant naturally the first time.

So she wants to monitor me feel like I'm back to square one!

Going back for scan next week to see if my ovaries are sleeping not sure what that means! Get the impression she is going to want to see me weekly!


----------



## Shellebell

baby14 said:


> hi guys.....my first ever post, never been on anything like this before but would love sumone to share expierences with or someone who can give advice....
> ive just started taking a progesterone tablet that i have to take for five days to make me have a period as i dont have them normally, then on the second day of my period im to start on clomifene. v.excited but very nervous too as i have read about ppls side effects and mood swings etc.  but its all worth it for the end result!!  im nearly 24 so fairly young but its been a long road to get to this point so far so im glad i started this young and realised i had problems...
> ive been with my boyfriend  over 5 years and came off the pill abt 3 yrs ago.
> 
> would b really great to hear frm anyone who can give advice or needs someone to talk to also. thanks xx


 Hi and welcome to the crazy world of clomid. I have moved your post into this chatter thread so you can get to chat to the girls. i'm on my phone tonight, so when I'm back on pc I will post some links that will help you x


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls!! 
Baby...Welcome hun!! 

I'm sorry about this but I have a question that I hope one of you can help with!
I was due to start BMS yesterday but I've started to bleed! it's not spotting either it's heavy and I think it's AF!
I was told by my GP to start pill's again last month even if AF didn't arrive, which she didn't, so I did!!
But this has flumexed me! 
Please help!!...(sorry about meme post!)
Hope you're all well and take care and Thank's in advance!! 
Jen..x


----------



## angel star

Good morning  

Dilly, hope your scan is alright today and you do not have to wait too long for results.

Welcome baby14 to this thread  . I'm sure you will find lots of support and encouragement here. I can't really give any good advice, but try not to worry too much about the side effects as we all react differently. The main one I have a lot seem to get too, is the hot flushes, but I bet them mostly at night. Good luck and hope you get a BFP soon.

Barb, do you feel better about being taken off clomid? Glad that you are going to be monitored and great that she wants to see you weekly to keep on top of your cycle. I hope you will stay and let us know how you are doing and good luck with it all.  

Poppy, I hope you are feeling better today, sorry you had a down day yesterday  

SuzieW, I would say just enjoy yourself this weekend, but then again if it was me I probably wouldn't . It's so frustrating having to always think of all eventualities. I wish we had a crystal ball that would tell us. Just think of all the women who smoke, take drugs and drink and still manage to conceive and sustain a pregnancy - maybe I'm doing something wrong 

Heluerto, good luck with your iVF, but please let us know how you are doing 

Leanne, thanks for your encouragement yesterday. 

Jen, thank you for advising me to think of it as a learning curve. i just always feel so stupid and feel like I'm back at school again when I have to talk to my pract (not the dr who is different). When I think about all I have had to do and share it makes me really sad that I cannot have a baby without third party intervention . I'm not embarrassed anymore, but really the things we all have to do most of the population would cringe at.

Let's be positive and believe at least one person on here is going to get that BFP next week to set the ball rolling for the rest of us         
          for all of you. xx


----------



## angel star

If I were you Jen I would get in touch with your doctor as soon as you can and see what they advise. I don't know really what else to say as I don't know very much about all this. I suppose what I'm getting at is should you take more clomid or leave it.

I hope someone more helpful comes along soon. xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning ladies how are you all today.  

Sorry for not sending any personals, I'm a very busy bee at work at the mo and my internet is not working at home!!!!  

I'm a bit worried and confused today. Last night I started getting cramps in my Ov's just like AF cramps so I had to sit with a hot water bottle on my tum last night. Continued through the night. This morning I am cramping but much milder. No AF as of yet. The worry is for me is im not due on until next Weds.  

Anybody have any ideas whats happening? Anyone experienced this before?

Sending you all big hugs  

Cxx


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies.

caroline i am sorry your having pains, not sure what it could be hun. i hope it isnt AF for you and that it is implantation or pregnancy related. sorry i cant help you.

jenni i agree with angel i think you should call your clinic and see what they say hun, they will be able to give you the best advice.

barb.. are you ok with being taken off clomid hun or are you upset about it? i am glad they are going to be giving you reg scans to see whats going on in there.

baby14.. welcome to the thread hun, i am also young, i am 25 and been ttc since i was 21 so also been a long road for me which i had a feeling would be the case which is why i started so young.you will get lots of support on  here hun and i hope clomid does the trick for you and you get lucky first time  

poopy.. i am sorry your feelin so rubbish at the moment hunny, i really hope it does get better soon for you, just remember you have been under a lot of stress and hormones are all over the place so dont stress about your cycle too much this month hun

helurteo i am  sorry clomid didnt work for you hun, i really hope ivf is your answer and u get that much wanted bfp and i wish you lots of luck with the weight loss

suzie.. i would go and enjoy yourself hun, dont go and get drunk or anything lol but a glass of wine wont hurt and a relaxing spa could really help with the stress of all this ttc.

dilly and leanne.. i wish you both lots of luck for your scans and really hope they go as well as they can, will be thinking of you both 

sarliv i wish you lots of luck for when you are testing, i also hope at least one of us will get a bfp too  if not ALL of us

AFM i am on 8dpo and dont feel any different at all so dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing, trying not to compare everything to last time but cant help it. only going to do 1 test and that will be on otd and not any earlier.


----------



## jenna201

poopy? ha ha sorry hun i meant poppy xxx


----------



## SarLiv

morning girls - another horribly busy day at work ahead for me so a very quick post if thats ok

hello to any new joiners!

Caroline i have been having cramps on and off since OV and im 8dpo today so pretty similar to you - never used my hot water bottle so much!

quick question - does anyone else temp?  i have been taking temps this cycle and today i had a big dip (not below coverline but a good dip anyway) which i think is strange given i am on progesterone pessaries - any ideas what this could be, does it mean i am out for this cycle already?  its just strange as i am on the progesterone so i assumed that would keep my temp up till i stopped taking them if i got a BFN, thats whats happened the last 2 cycles, my temp has only dropped a little  at 13/14 dpo


----------



## jenna201

Hi sarliv, i do my temps too and it says that if u get a dip then that could be a sign of implantation, i had one when i fell preg and was just above my coverline then the next day it shot back up again but i am not sure in your situation as you are taking progesterone.do you chart online or just in your little book? i go on fertilityfriends.com and you can input all you temps and it does the graph for you and tells you what day you ovulated and how many dpo you are etc so if your not using it i would recomend it.lots of info on there too about temping so if u have any worries you will def find the answer on there hun xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning everyone.... going to try and catch up with the personals!! 

Leanne & Dilly... good luck with your scans today hunnis  

Poppy... hope your feeling a bit better today!! Its horrible when you feel like that, remember we are all here for you and try to stay positive. You have been through a lot hun its all natural   Where are you in your cycle now?

Floofy... that is so interesting that a reflexologist can tell you these things, is she working on your liver and kidneys as well as your reproductive system?

Baby14... welcome, nice to meet you!! So your now on the road to conceiving!!! Try not to worry too much about the side effects of the Clomid, it all looks a bit daunting, i think the most common symptoms and the ones i got are - hot flushes and moodiness as i was taking the tablets and then when i am ovulating the most unbearable pain ever in my ovaries. But not everyone is the same. Try not to worry about it just be cautious and you know your own body so if anything appears out if the ordinary ask your doc about it or one of us will ve able to help im sure,    

Jenni... i would call your docs hun, let me know what they say  

Caroline... it could be implantation pains hun   ?? See how the pains go and if you are worried i would give your doc a ring   

Jenna... hope you get a BFP this month hun, not feeling any different might be a good thing, iv got everything crossed for you  

AFM.. on 3rd day of taking Clomid, i feel fine just got the slight twinge in my tummy but my moods have been fine thank god, my DB is so pleased ha ha ha


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Girls!! 
I've called the Dr and he's going to call me back later! but I researched it and it said it could be a "disfunctional bleed!",
which pos means my dose is too low!!
Also got the shakes as well!! 
God I wish thing's could be straight forward! 
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

OK, Dr just called and said it is a "disfunctional bleed" and I'm going for a scan next Tuesday and that I may have to have dose uped
, also he said the shakes are cos I've been on the pill's for a while!
So hey ho let's see what happens now!
Jen.x


----------



## wendylady27

hey all,

have been to the clinic today and they said i definatly have to wait 3 months while dh takes the tamoxifen before i can start clomid, i am taking provera to bring on a af at the mo and have to go for blood tests on day 21 for some reason..the treatment is going to cost us £365, dont know why, maybe because we already have a child


hope everyone is good today

wendy xx


----------



## JacquiP

Welcome to the site Baby 14. I am a newbie too and joined this week.

We are on my first cycle of clomid and I am now on day 10 of my cycle. The only side effects I have noticed are sore breasts, a few mood swings and now getting alot of ovary pain.

I am really noticing the ovary pain the last few days so hope it means the clomid is working!

xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Hi Sarliv....Feels just like im going to come on but nothing is happening!!! THe pains have calmed down a lot to just a dull ache. I feel like im building up for one big mumma of a AF. Not had this before. Very strange and worrying   

Jenna201...I hope so. I have just had a very quick look at a website about implementation pains. It says you can experience cramping and spotting or one or the other, but not everyone experiences these. more often then not woman do not have any of those signs!!  

Vic...I hope so, but i think its just a build up to one big old AF!!! Im dreading it  

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jenni... what is the scan for next Tuesday?? Poor you, i hope the shakes wear off soon hun!  

Wendy... awww im thinking about you hun, i know 3 months seems like a long time but try and stay positive  

Jacqui... i am starting to get slight ovary pain too!!! It was worse for me last time when i was actually oving, which im not due to do for another week?? I hope it doesnt get any worse than this  

Caroline... stay positive hunni!!! I dont think your AF will arrive its too soon, i think your body is changing and preparing for a little one    

AFM... im starting to get ov pains, and iv noticed that my AF has nearly stopped but i have another 2 Clomid tablets to take yet?? Is that weird or can that happen??

xx


----------



## jenna201

vicnste thanks for the positivity, i hope i get one too, i have had short periods before when taking clomid, onw only lasted 3 days but i still took my clomid and made no difference to me hun so dont worry too much about it x

jenni you poor thing, i hope they find some answers from your scan and i hope the shaks wear off soon hun and that you start feeling better xx

caroline i am gonna keep everythin crossed that it is pregnancy related for u, dont lose hope just yet xx


----------



## JacquiP

Vicnste, Hope your ovary pain doesn't worsen.

This is my first cycle so all very new. I am on day 10 but so far the ovulation tests are negative. Just hope the pain is for a good reason!

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Caroline...Stay positive hun!!      

Vic...Sorry you've got pain hunni...try to take it easy!! 
The scan's to check my womb and my ovarie's apparently!! to be honest I haven't got a clue! just
going with the flow, but I don't like these shakes!! it's like I've got a hangover but without the
good old session before!! 

Thanks for the well wishes girl's, I'm going to try and take it easy now!!
Jen.xx


----------



## birba

hi lovelies!
Sorry quickly scanned all the posts since last night! Welcome to baby and don't worry about side effects, take the pills  at night and you should sleep most of them off! good luck hunni

Jenni hunny take it easy, glad you are going to be monitored. Have you tried acupuncture? From a chinese medicine point of view this is considered reckless blood - a few points could take care of that. Do you suffer from endometriosis as well? Do you have regular periods?

Jenna hun good to hear you're not going to test too early this month, it's just stress we don't need right?  Hope you're feeling more positive hun xxx

Vicnste babe how you feeling? It seems Clomid worsen the ovarian pain for all of us ...  

JaquiP I only had my OPK positive at dat 12-13 so see what happens tomorrow hun xx

Caroline are you spotting? I am actually cramping now, like AF - if fertilised should be implantation pain ....  

Poppy hunny how are you feeling today? Don't forget emotional stress is really bad for ovulation and you had a lot this month   my test date is the 25th  

Floffy how you doing on reflexology? I had my session yesterday and it was amazing

Barb how you feeling with not taking clomid anymore?  

Angelstar how you doing hunny?

Hi Wendylady how you feeling?

AFM cramping like AF, tired beyond belief .,. could that be a good sign?  

Sorry if I haven't mentioned everybody, this is a very busy thread!!

Hope you have a wonderful day xxxxx


----------



## angel star

Jen, glad your dr called you back but sorry about all the problems, you're right why can't it be straightforward. Hope you feel better soon. 

Hope all those who have cramps have a wonderful surprise instead of the  .

Birba, I'm doing alright today, thanks for asking . 

To everyone else    . Someone has to have a BFP this month pleeeeeeease  .


----------



## SarLiv

hey girls hope you are all having ok days

just a quickie - thanks for the info jenna on the temps - i dont know what to think as progesterone should surely keep temps up - will have a search on fertilityfriend.com as i dont do it on there.

im really hoping all the cramps people are having mean something!

be on again later!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hope everyone's day is going ok!!!  

Jenna... thanks for the info i will continue to take my last 2 tablets then, i thought i should but wanted to make sure!!  

Jacqui... these pains are nothing compared to when i am ovulating im dreading it   !! Keep testing hun you will get a positive   soon

Jenni... awww you poor thing, i hope they ease off soon hun. The best thing to do is go with the flow, im clueless about most things too!  

Birba.. Im not feeling too bad as im not actually ovulating for another week, i just have some slight pains and they are partly because im on AF   Tiredness and cramping could defo be good signs hun, good luck  

xxxx


----------



## wendylady27

hey birba,

im feeling ok thanks, abit disapointed about the outcome of todays appointment but good things come to those who wait (as they say) 

how are you doing

wendy xxx


----------



## birba

oohh why honey what happened? sorry if it was mentioned already but just only scanned today's posts....!


----------



## Shellebell

hello again the the newbies 

Here are a few links to threads that may help you on Fertilty Friends and also with clomid

This is the gen help and info thread on the intros board to help you round the site 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

This is a thread for gen info, help and hints/tips while on clomid
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

For any other questions that you all might have on taking temps, this is the best site I have found to help, it's the website that comes from the book
http://www.tcoyf.com/

/links


----------



## poppy 29

Heyeveryone

Ha jenna, poopy that's how I fell at the mo!

Vic clomid shortened my cycle too it says can either lengthen or shorten, hope ur not as bad with ov pains as last month, iv not had any pains which makes me think I haven't ovulated? X

Birba Hun how u doin?

Floofy how u doin, been meaning to ask where abouts in north east ru?

I'm still feeling quite low been upset today at work roll on the weekend 

Speak soon xx


----------



## wendylady27

well, went to the clinic and gots ome tamoifen fo rmy dh and they said i had to wait 3 months to start clomid but they called after we left the clinic and said that the medication my dh is on for something else will stop the tamoxifen working all together so the clinic asked if we could delay taking his own medication but i dont think its an option because dh would be in alot of pain without the medication... so at a bit of a loss with it all at the moment, we have to call and arrange to go in and see them again...

hope that makes sense


wendy xxx


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Hiya ladies, just thought I'd drop in here and ask a bit of advice! I'm on my first cycle of clomid provera induced day 1 was the 28th feb had scan last Thursday which showed two follicles one 17mm and one 11mm and I should ovulate Monday just gone, now the lady who did the scan said I should have the progestronene test this coming Monday but I was told to have the test on day 21 which is tomorrow by my consultant so now I'm confused, haven't felt a thing this cycle, just bloody hot all the time! Just wondering what u ladies think should I have blood test tomorrow or Monday?!!


----------



## Shellebell

quite a lot of Dr's will just go by day 21, but because I have longer cycles my 'day 21' to show if I have ovulated would be later than actual day 21 (I would have bloods done on days 21 and 2 
I would say that when they would scan you they would have the better unerstanding of where you are in your cycle, so i would personally go by her dating.
Could you call the clinic to double check with them


----------



## flutterbybutterfly

Oh thanks so much  got myself in a real state! Sorry to just barge in on ur topic like that xx


----------



## birba

aahh wendylady sorry, yes make sense and it's a bit of a pickle.. why don't you take clomid and try anyway without giving your DH the medication? If he has low sperm count remember it only take one good swimmer, sounds better than "loosing" a month ....


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,
Never get chance to post until late at night! Our work cachepilot blocks any sites fertility related as 'pornographic' etc  

Poppy - I work in Middlesbrough, but live nearer Sedgefield. What about you?....

Vicnste - reflexologist is mainly working on my liver and kidneys, cause she said they are primarily responsible for hormones. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry lots of you are in pain.   My stomach is swollen and hard like it was before with my endo. Also quite painful yesterday on CD6. Not sure why. I'm worried the clomid has made my endo worse. 

Sorry to be on such a downer tonight, but I've just been to see one of my best friends and she told me she's pregnant. They've hardly been trying at all. It's not that I'm not happy for them, it's just that I felt straight away jealous, and it reminds me how other people can so easily get pregnant and we try for so long, but it just won't happen.  I'm so sick of my body not working, and putting on a front at work and in front of family members, when actually I just want to cry. It's probably been made worse by the fact that I resent her not being a good friend to me recently. She's shown me no support through this process and never asks if I'm ok. She specifically asked me to go for a drink so she could tell me she was pregnant and then said she knew it was hard for me.  Sorry if I sound horrible, but I feel like I give so much to other people all the time, and never get the one thing I want so much.    Sorry everyone. x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey foofymad

I live sedgefield! How funny, where do you work in boro? X


----------



## poppy 29

Hey fluffy

Bless you sound like me, trying to put brave face at work, my friend wanted me to go get my birthday present and she was gunna tell me she was pregnant I was I'll so cudnt go so she rand and told me I felt so sad was happy for her but so hurt and upset

Your better than her and I'll be doing it to her one day, my friend knows I'm having problems too but she doesn't ask bout anything

Keep smiling and b positive it will happen xx


----------



## wendylady27

thats what we suggested at the clinic and their reply was.... no, it wouldnt happen, it would take a miricle for you to get pregnant without him taking this medication... straight to the point she was...

that said, i have heard of it happening to couples, these miricles do sometimes happen...


----------



## floofymad

poppy 29 said:


> Hey foofymad
> 
> I live sedgefield! How funny, where do you work in boro? X


Poppy that's so funny! I actually live in Bishop M, but don't tell anyone that cause I assume they'd never have heard of it! 
We should meet up some day................


----------



## birba

floffy bless you hun, sometimes we get more support by strangers (like on this board) than your actual friends, I hate people being so insensitive, but we are here for you honey.
It's hard to put on a brave face, I was like this a couple of nights ago remember? But you rant, we listen, we support and put a smile back on your face! Because it will happen, we are all different and yes it looks like it happens only to people that don't want it. Maybe because they are not stressed?
There is a connection in Chinese medicine between the heart and the womb and if you are stressed there is a blockage in your heart. Easier said than done I know I do so many ups and downs, but I do believe it will soon happen, for all of us we need to keep believing hun!
A huge hugh to you, cry if you feel like it but think that tomorrow is going to be another day, you never know what's out there for you! 

Wendilady can I ask what medication is for your DH? Is it for low sperm count?


----------



## poppy 29

Hey

Have been to cross keys a few times is it ur local, yeah wud be nice to meet up x


----------



## floofymad

Thanks Birba - only one of my best friends has been there for me through all of this. 

Poppy - yeah that's our local, although we haven't been there for a while. Forgot to say, I've booked an appt with Mr Phillips in April for a second opinion. My stomach is swollen and painful. I'm sure the clomid has made it worse. Also, I want a second opinion as to our supposed 'unexplained infertility' Can I ask what Mr Phillips says about endo and infertility? I've been told that because I have no cysts, it's mild. But the gyno I saw before said it was Stage 3.


----------



## poppy 29

Hey Floofy

Mr Phillips is great have u seen him before?  He is always positive with me he's done all 4 of my ops and had endo lasered, away due to me not ovulating he's started me on clomid, my first op he said if I had had all my children he wud of done a hysterectomy, iv been told people from all over come to see him as he specialises in endometriosis, I'm worried bout endo returning and mr Phillips has been so good and understanding after my last surgery in feb 2010 my periods have been painters was such a shock as suffered with excruciating pain before

I have no cysts as far as I know had an ultrasound which was ok, I'm seeing him again in April, feel free to ask me any questions I hope he can put your mind at rest
Xx


----------



## floofymad

Thanks so much Poppy,

No I haven't seen him before. I had to demand a private appt back in March time last year before I had endo diagnosed and didn't know where to go. So I chose the Nuffield in Stockton. Had a lap in July. Didn't really feel better afterwards. Some people have recommended Mr Phillips to me recently, so I thought I'd see him and get his opinion.


----------



## wendylady27

yeh his sa came back as 3 million so needs the tamoxifen to help.... and his other medication is for some kind of arthritic problem he has... and apparently they dont do good when ttc...


----------



## leanneNpaul

hey hunni's, sorry but its a VERY long me post until tomo as not feeling too good ( but brill in one way read on to find out why ) lol and i need to get all out n go bed, i prom i will catch up tomo with how all of you are doing 

ok so last night i got pd off with dh being a D H  with a few nasty comments he made and went off to bed in pain. then it took me almost 2 bloody hrs to fall a sleep then i kept waking up with Sharpe pains and cramps felt sooo bloated i thought i was going to burst. ended up crying at  5am for no reason ( pains had got much better by then too ) and felt sooo bloated and on off crying all morning , again for no reason. i dont know whats wrong with me.

any way we got to the hospital almost an hr early as thought we would get stuck in sch traffic but didnt, as we got there the nurse said the clinic was running an hr late. when we got called in we see a guy who we have not had/met before ( as we always do grrrr ) he took us in a room that had nothing that looked like it could scan me, we was told to sit on the chairs so we pointed out that we was there for a scan and maybe needed a diff room. he told us we was wrong !!!! 

not happy 

any way after having a go and saying he was wrong he was told to tell us we was there to find out about our bloods on the chromo stuff, hubby told him that we know all was fine and i had to explain EVERYTHING that has happened n all the f ups they have made over the last 4 weeks and he didnt want to scan me at all, he went to get Mr S my con and we talked him around after telling him about all the mess and mistakes they made over the yrs with us and got a bit angry in the end he backed down n told us to wait out side, when we was called back 10 mins later they had the scanner, THE GOOD BIT  just from the quick glance on screen we counted 9 follies on the right and 4 on the left and there could be more if looked from diff angles, all are 5-6.3 mm size wise and lining is 8.7 and im only cd9.

due to all the mess ups and stuff and the fact they are small still ( which we knew they would be and he did say they would be too ) he wants us to go back wed to his own clinic so see how many there are then and make sure they are growing ok, he said he hopes they will be about 20-22mm which did puzzle me as i thought they grew1-2 mm a day and that would make 18mm on wed if they grew 2mm each day ?

he also said that i should buy the cheap early 10mul preg tests from ebay and start testing a weeek beofre i think i should come on and as soon as we get a line (bfp) even if pale call him or his sec and get a scann booked asap and he will also give me some meds to help not m/c.

i cant get my head round it, its gone from 1 side to another with in 25mins and we have NEVER EVER been spoken to and offered any help about the m/c like this before, if only we see this other guy at some point when we was doing the clomid a few yrs ago we might not be doing this now. im just sooo pleased we seem to of got there understanding and they now seem to understand that we need more then ' given drugs send on way come back 4mths later' approach and ' oh well your still young ' dont help. thank god i got to the point where i was about to lamp one of them one as i think it was us getting out every thing we bottled up that they ****ed up with over the yrs. now they know they have to sort things out ( i hope ) and stop fobbing us off.

i am right with thinking 9 small follies and 4 on other side with 8.7 lining is good ? i didt think to ask i was just so shocked and pleased that we got our own way and i had follies there lmao.


----------



## birba

wendylady I'd say keep trying and take clomid as well even if he goes off tamoxifen for a month, it only takes 1 and if you loose 1 month you'll be wondering "what ifs". Clomid is not likely to do any harm anyway so don't listen to the docs saying "it would take a miracle" who cares, if you don't try you'll never know! 
Chin up lovely  

wow leannepaul well done to you to get everything off your chest! Looks like you're on your way to have a good cons, good luck honey!

AFM early night for me, have cramps, spots, wet CM and feeling tired beyond belief!
Sweet dreams


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Floofy... hey hun im so sorry you are feeling so down!!! I know exactly how you feel its awful, i got upset earlier on today when i found out the Kelly Brrok was pregnant and she is a celebrity!! It doesnt matter who it is its just them words that really hurt as we are not able to say them yet, but we will do one day.
I cant understand why we ger more support from strangers than we do our close ones it does my head in and i cant understand it at all. Im thinking about you hun as is everyone else on her and if you ever ever need a chat let me know      
I hope you start feeling a bit better soon xxxx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey vic

Yeah I saw Kelly brook is pregnant she met her fella in nov 2010 and is apparently 3 months gone! It upset me a bit too but it will be you soon xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

poppy ..  you mean WE hope it will be US soon ? lmao

i know what your saying hun, i think we have all had a friend or fam member be a bit cold or not thinking when they get bfp n they dont understand some dont want to understand what it would mean to us !

i was upset when i read the david n vic beck had a ivf that picked a girl, i know they got a few boys and she wanted a girl but she should be bloody grateful she is able to have a baby, if she was ment to have a girl it would happen that way its self, if i had to pick 0 kids or 4 boys id jump at having 4 boys no matter how hard it might be its never as hard as what any of us have had to deal with and might still have to come with trying for 1 or 2 ! made me quite angry really.

WENDY sorry things didnt work out today hun x 

ok going to try sleep now, might be back in an hr or two to do all those personals if i cant lmao

night everyone xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls! 
Leanne...That is good news about your lining and your follies hunni!! before you have eggs collected for IVF they
want your follies at 17/18mm so that's excellent hun!! plus at least it sound's like you've got a decent con now! 

Wendy..I agree with Birba hun, I'd do it anyway cos it only takes one of his little fellas to get to the eggy and if it's
as determined as the two of you, you never know!! 
I think we should all find a place that suit's all of us location wise and meet up!!...speaking for myself I'd do it!!
I'm in "County Durham"... 
Hope all of you other ladie's are OK!! 
AFM: The shakes eased off but bleeding very heavy!! Had a pooh sleep but that's nothing unusual! 
Have a good day everyone!
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone it's Friday hooray 

Jen, pleased the shakes have eased but poop about the heavy bleeding. Hopefully will stop soon.

Leanne, glad you got things sorted yesterday but sorry it was such an ordeal.

Vicnste, hope you're ok?

Birba, I hope your cramps have eased and you had a good sleep. 

Poppy   to you. Hope you have a better day today.

Wendy, try and stay positive. I know it's really hard and I feel like you a lot of the time, but it does only take one swimmer. We have to   

Floofy, I'm so sorry you were feeling rubbish yesterday. Totally know how you felt, been there so many times myself and still go there.    Today is a new day and I hope that it is better.

Flutterbybutterfly, I know shellebell has answered but really I think day 21 bloods are based on every woman having a 28 day cycle and ovulating on day 14. I had mine done on day 27 this month as identified my peak day as 19 or 21 as got confused.

I cannot see anyone else on the page so sorry about missing the rest of you. I would try and remember names but imagine if I forgot someone . I hope everyone has a good day. xx

AFM, period nearly stopped. They are so weird these days. CD4 so hopefully only another 2 weeks until the antibiotics. Then not sure if I can actually take clomid with them next month as will run over into next cycle. Imagine if I have to have another month off the clomid will be going mental . I need to check this one out.


----------



## wendylady27

thanks ladies   as you all say, it only takes one... 


hope everyone is doing good xxx

wendy xxx


----------



## SarLiv

hi girls

had loads to catch up on and am dashing out to meet a friend so do a few personals and then catch up later

floogy - totally know where you are coming from, i have been upset so many times when friends have told me they are pregnant - i know its slightly different as i have a son already but all of my friends in my NCT group fell pregnant (all 8 of them) almost first month of trying and they were announcing every other week and at one point i was scared to go and see any of them - only one of them is my best friend and has been there for me totally and understands but sometimes i could tell she was worrying about people announcing as she did nto know how i would feel and then i felt guilty!  you cannot control how this kind of news makes you feel - its totally natural - since i have been seeing a counsellor i have been learning to use positive affirmation loads and it does help me when i see or hear news, i just repeat my affirmation like a crazy person in my head and drown out all the negative feelings!

wendy - it really does take one and i really hope you get lucky soon

Leanne - your appointment sounds like a mixed bag in that it was a bit of a struggle but the end result sounds excellent!!  no idea about follies or lining but it sound really good and very positive if the consutlant is telling you to test early - he must have faith you will get that BFP and its fantastic he will help!  

how is everyone else doing?

AFM - i am not feeling positive about this cycle although its only my first so i suppose its silly to get hopes up anyway, i just have a feeling we have been lucky - i dont feel pregnant or have any signs, just the on and off mild cramps and shooting pains.  and thats it - i dont knwo if i should have lots of symptoms if i was pg.  not much longer and i will know for sure.

have a good day!


----------



## JacquiP

Hi all,

I hope you are all well?

I'm on day 11 and apart from the ovary pain I have no other signs that I'm coming up to ovulate. I usually know by the cm (sorry tmi) but there is nothing. 

My cycles have been about 6 weeks long and this is my first cycle Of clomid but I was hoping the first month would actually get me ovulating and my cycle wouldn't be so long?! I know I'm only day 11 but just thought I would be seeing signs of coming up to ovulation by now?

This is all so new and overwhelming!

Xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning Ladies!!!! THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY  

Poppy... i know it happens for some people so quickly!!! Oh well im sure it will be us soon, how are you feeling today hunni??  

Jenni... gosh you were up early today 4:30am   i was fast asleep at that time!! Sorry to hear you had a bad nights sleep hun, and glad the shakes have eased off, try and relax today and take care of yourself  

Angel... hope you are able to take the CLomid again soon i wish you all the luck in the world  

Wendy... how are you today hun?

Sarliv... they say that pregnancy and AF symptoms are the sameand also no symptoms can be a good sign too, iv got everything crossed for you   If it doesn't happen this month try not to get too disheartened it will happen next month    

Jacqui... dont let it worry you that you are not oving just yet as my cycle has been a bit messed up too, keep testing yourself and it will come within the next few days!!  

AFM... on day 4 of my Clomid today only 1 more to take for this month and then Sunday i start   yippeeeee hopefully i will be luckier this month and so will you lot!!! Iv got my fingers crossed for every one of us   xxx


----------



## birba

Morning lovelies, happy Friday! 

hope you are all ok today!

Jaqui Clomid does effect your CM so base on ovulation kits might be better! 

Poppy how are you feeling today hunni a bit better?  

Vicnste hunni looks like this month has been easier with Clomid side effects? No long now to BMS!!!! 

SarLiv when do you test? I'm only 8 days away  

Hello to everybody else

wendylady hope you're feeling better today  

AFM not much to report since last night, did manage to sleep, have AF symptoms, still tired and bloated (sorry tmi) and sore bbs - could be a good sign  

have a great day xxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. How are you all doing?? I'm so glad its Friday. Its been a very mad week for me at work.  

My cramping has calmed down a lot. I'm still bloated and slightly uncomfortable. God knows what that was all about. Was very worrying. Roll on wed thats when AF is due. At least I know one way or another. Fingers crossed  

Birba...Ive got my fingers crossed for you my lovely. I'm in the same boat as you. My AF is due on wed. This 2 WW has been the longest of my life  

Floof..I'm so sorry your really down at the mo. It is so hard when everyone other then us is fallen pregnant at the drop of a hat. I started Reflexology on Monday with a lovely lady who told me she was 20 weeks pregnant. I had to laugh to myself!!! Try and keep your chin up and believe that it will be us one day. Sending you a big   and   thoughts.

Poppy 29....How are things with you hun?

Leanne...How are things with you chick? Is that what David and vic did. O what money can do for you!!!  I'm with you on that. Whats meant to be is meant to be. Interfering with nature is never a good thing!!  

Jenni01.. Sorry to hear you have had a rough month with AF. Glad its settling down a bit for you.

WendyLady27...Stay positive hun and like all the other ladies have said it does only take one  

Sarliv...I'm in the same boat as you hun. I'm due on on weds 23rd. When are you? Wed just gone I had bad cramps exactly the same as AF cramps. I felt sure that I was going to get AF. Now im just very bloated with the odd cramp and twinge. My boobies are rather large and tender. Its so hard not to think into it. This 2WW for me has been the longest wait of my life. Lets   we have done it. Also they say that no symptoms is also a good sign but I don't know how that is??

Angel Star. Hows you hun? Fingers crossed you can start clomid again after antibiotics have finished.

JacquiP... I have heard that it can take up to the 2nd or even 3rd cycle for Ov to occur. Some ladies are lucky and it triggers them straight away. What mg's are you on? and have you got to take a 21 day blood test?

Vic...Hope your doing ok today chick and gearing up for all that   you will be having soon.

I'm sorry if I have left anyone out. Ive not been able to have long on here this past week as have been a busy bee at work and internet down at home.

Sending you all   and   vibes and lots of 

Cx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Birba.. I have had a good month on the CLomid thank god!! The only side effects i have had is slight hot flushes and sllight cramps, im really pleased. Just hope i dont get really bad ovulation pains like last time   whatever happens i will grin and bear it as its all worth it anyway. As for you all the symptoms you have could be a very good sign indeed   Iv got my fingers crossed for you   When is it you are due on your AF??

Carloine... iv got everything crossed for you hun, all that cramping could have been implantation pains or pregnancy related   stay positive   Yep i cant wait to start my   again neither can my DB bless him!! He is much more determind this time round which im really pleased about its all he talks about nowadays, last night he did one of them picture morphing things on Google to see what our baby will possibly look like. It was soooo cute.

COME ON LADIES LETS HAVE A FEW BFP'S THIS MONTH!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## leanneNpaul

morning everyone, not much i can say on personals as think its all been covered by all of you lol

im fine thanks hun, and thankyou everyone for the kind words and luck ect means a lot  x

ive looked back at some of the posts trying to find who had the scan as well, im sure someone had a scan same day lol, am i going nutts ?

if any of you did, how did it go for you ?

sorry to ev1 that got the nasty af, good luck all on 2ww

also for those that seem to think af on way with cramps bloated with boobies playing up,  im not wanting to get hopes up too much but it might not be af, you never know, i only get the boobies when i get a bfp or just before, norm if its af i get the cramps ect with no boob stuff. 

my cons said to get the cheap early 10mul tests from ebay do them until i get a bfp then call for meds and maybe a scan not to go to doc or wait until days late b4 calling as every day counts and if they get the meds started early on with a bfp you have more chance it will take better and not end up being a m/c days or a week or two later ! not sure if that would help but as we all seem to have sim probs it might be worth asking about just in case if your not getting much advice or help with what to do after OV happens .

just got told our next scan is 11:30am wed morn and he wants at least 1-2 follies to be 18-20mm. im really worried about having heaps of very small ones now, what if they dont grow ? or what if they all do ? would that count as the over stimm problem ? i just get so pleased about sorting one prob out and my head comes up with new ones for me grrrrr


----------



## JacquiP

Im only on 50mg. Gynea has said to have a day 21 blood test done on the 3rd cycle.

I am getting alot of ovary pain so was hoping something is happening!

xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Jac although its not nice it is norm a good sign sum thing is working babe ?! fingers crossed for you, and everyone else xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

dont know why my post didnt work, will try again...


VIC.... do you have a link for the site your partner used ?  only id love to have a go at that lol we do chat about what our baby might look like, i know it might not  turn out to look the same but its nice to have a rough idea, paul always says it better not have his nose lmao 

ive just started to worry about passing over the pcos if we did get preg n if it worked out and it was a girl, do you think that its some thing we can pass on ? id hate to think i would put this on to my child and see them go through all the heart ache, sounds selfish i know but i will still keep going and just support them if they did end up in this boat but i do worry about it, hope im not upsetting anyone by asking ?

also is there any thing we can do to help follies get bigger  ? or is it just down to how our bodies want to do it ?


----------



## jenni01

Leanne...Only thing I've been told with ref to helping follie's is keep your tummy warm ie. hot water bottle but
NOT during and after ovulation!!
Largest follie I had for egg collection was 26!! so try not to worry about them getting to big, plus you're
being scanned so they will keep you in check! 

Hi to all the other girl's!! 
Jen.x


----------



## leanneNpaul

im more worried about mine being too small   he wants them to be 20-22mm on wed but they are only 5-6 now and if they only grow at 1-2mm a day then they prob wont even get to 18 and the scan on wed is cd15 so if they r small i prob wont ov, or if i do it will be quite late which then worrys me again coz i read that if you ov too late then it dont implant at the right time and so even if i do get preg i will m/c again   so now i dont know what to think

maybe i should stop reading about fertility stuff and looking up things on other topics here n other sites n try not to get worked up, its so hard tho when ur like me and need to have an idea of what to expect or know what they ( the cons ) look for ! its been so long since i had scans n had so much input from them i kinda feel after all these yrs we are only just starting out on this trip of baby making


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,

Leannenpaul - good luck for your scan. I hope your follies have grown enough. It may be best not to look on the internet all the time. I did for months and it drove me crazy! 

Jenni - Didn't realise you were County Durham. Whereabouts are you? 

Vicnste - glad your side effects aren't too bad. Hope you are successful this month!

Caroline - Fingers are crossed for Wednesday for you hun       

Birba  and Sarliv - Fingers crossed for you both too hun!  

Angel - hope you're allowed the clomid next month   

Hi to Poppy and Wendy  

AFM, well woke up with a bad head today and sore throat again. Been fighting the bad head all day. Didn't realise that Posh and Becks did IVF just to get a girl. If only we all had unlimited cash..................  

I don't understand why our friends aren't supportive of this super hard journey. It was so hard listening to my friend complaining about how fat she feels and how she has to wear a horrible support bra, when I just wanted to tell her how lucky she is and ask her why she never shows me any support. Still, I'm trying not to think about it too much. 
Got reflexology again in the morning. Am going to attempt not to cry on her again, but not that sure I'll manage that!   

Take care x


----------



## SarLiv

Caroline/Birba  - i am due on weds 23rd (same day as you Caroline) but AF will not come unless i stop the progesterone which makes me feel so anxious because i know i will have to test and then i just feel its going to be negative and i hate seeing the negative tests.  we have not had a BFP in any of the 17 cycles and negative tests do my head in.  and i am worried i dont have sore B's like you two - oh well surely one of us with get a BFP!!

Vic - OV time for you soon then - good luck with trying this month

Leanne - i am the same reading up on things and i do wonder if too much info is having a bad effect but then on the other hand if i didnt read up on things i would not have pushed for my lap and my scar adhesions and endo would not have been removed - so sometimes knowledge can be good - but it does mean you can get carried away sometimes (well it does for me anyway!)#

Jacqui - i had ovary pain for a few days before OV so hopefully things are working for you 

Floofy - enjoy reflexology tomorrow and have a good cry to her - it will make you feel much better!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Jacqui... my gynae told me to get my bloods on CD 21 of 3rd cycle too?? Im totally clueless why as thats my last course then im due to see him again?? If your having ov pains something is defo happening good luck hunni 

Leanne... yeah the website he used was www.ourbabymaker.com You have to download the toolbar and then upload a passport size pic of you and your partner and then wait for the outcome. The baby it showed us was soooo cute, but there were a few features i was confused about like the nose that i thought it wouldnt have, but at least you get a rough idea and its fun. Im not sure if PCOS is inheritied from the parent thats a question for the doc hun, but either way at least you know what its all about and will be able to understand and hellp if it happens, 

Floofy... hope your headache gets better soon hun and enjoy your reflexology tomorrow cry if you need to dont hold back the tears  Remember you have us at all times hun dont let your friends get you down sometimes strangers are better 

Sarliv... good luck for the 23rd hun  hope you get a BFP along with Caroline and Birba 

Have a good weekend everyone, i will speak to those of you who are on here some point over the weekend xxx 

/links


----------



## Amy N

Leanne- think i was due at a similar time to you but then your appt was changed?? is that right?
my CD10 scan is monday....... 9 follies are good, do you have pcos?? im only asking because ido, on my last scan i had 6 measuring at 9.4mm but was told anything under 10 was just part of the pcos and was insignificant, im not saying that for you to loose hope hunny. On a positive note though on my first cd10 scam had a folliue that measured 14mm.... which grew to 21mm by CD13. asnd on another CD10 follie was 17.7mm..... think the like it to be a mininmum of 18mm, hope they keep growing for you, but great number there so im sure at least one or two will grow to size!!!!! good luck !!!!!


Hoping i get some good news at my scan on monday xx
Amy xx


----------



## angel star

Good evening all. 

SarLiv, hang in there. It's hard to be positive all the time but sending you  .

JacquiP, it may happen all of a sudden. Hoping you get your usual signs soon. You may notice your cm is not as much as this can be a side effect of the clomid.

Caroline,   and   for Wednesday.

Vicnste, good luck with all the   may it be your month  

Leanne, hoping your follies grow, but not all of them because imagine what could happen    Try not to worry about genetics although it's hard. Know how you feel as they told us that of we had a boy which we do, he would have an increased risk of male fertility problems. My theory is they could be wrong and like you would just be the supportive parent. 

Floofy, enjoy your reflexology and hope you manage to chill this weekend.   you've had a tough week.

Amy   for your scan on Monday.

AFM a bit frustrated as confirmed today that taking the antibiotics means no clomid for 2 months, so won't be back on it until May  . Maybe having the break will do me good, doesn't mean I can't try though next month  . DS going to stay with his 3yr old cousin tomorrow, my sister doesn't know what she's let herself in for as he's a right pickle at the moment , but I get to have a good sleep.

Hope you all have a great weekend.   and   to all. xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

any one want a new hubby ? mines getting on my wick


----------



## leanneNpaul

Amy, i remember yours being this monday ( fingers crossed its good news  ) mine was changed to the friday ( today ) and then changed again wed night via phone to thursday ( yest ) and someone else had one thursday too but cant see the post to see who so i can ask how things went lol, 14mm on day 10 sounds brill i was only 1 day b4 that and mine were 5-6.3 but he only guess he didnt take all the sizes he just kinda flicked at them sized 1 on the right and the lining n said its too soon and come back he took no more then about 1min with the scanner

the last time ( about 18mths ago ) i was scanned it was coz i kept having heaps of pain while we took time off ttc they just wanted to make sure my liver kidneys n down there wasnt the reason and on that i didnt have any follies at all, so i dont think any of these will be coz the pcos, i do think its coz the 60mg tamoxifen. just   that one or two might grow a bit faster then the 1-2mm to get big enough, he said about injectable's but said its not part of our convo for then and wait to see what happens wed but if/when we test n its a pos then he will give us pessaries so i guessed thats prob the prog ones that some of the ladies here are on/have taken ? 

aww Angel sorry your having to wait longer hun, maybe the rest from it might be a good thing ? then in may you can start a freash with ( fingers crossed ) a bit more luck ?!  

thanks Vic, sounds a bit long having to scan passport ones ect but will give it ago 

Liv.. glad im not the only one doing it lol it sso hard knowing whats the best way to go about things some times thought aint it lol

floofy.. thanks hun 
hope you feel better ? and yes money would help a lot of things for us as im sure it would most people, ie get a better consultant that listens to us and does some thing to help with out us having to get worked up lol and then we could have iui or ivf too if needed with out a worry. 

90mil on euro, you never know' IT COULD BE YOU' or ME as they say on the advert lmao


----------



## leanneNpaul

Hi Amy , i just found this on web ........... With PCOS the ovaries are polycystic, with many small follicles scattered under the surface of the ovary (usually more than 10 or 15 in each ovary) and almost none in the middle of the ovary. These follicles are all very small and immature, and generally do not exceed 10mm in size and rarely, if ever, grow to maturity and ovulate.

In PCOS, these follicles remain immature, never growing to full development or ovulating to produce an egg capable of being fertilised. For the woman, this means that she rarely ovulates (releases an egg) and so is less fertile. In addition, she doesn't have regular periods and may go for many weeks without a period. Other features of the condition are excess weight and body hair.


my follies was defo all in the middle there were a quite few tiny ( heaps smaller like at least half the size ) black spots around my ov on the scan kinda like the o /egg shape i thought that was just the pic or the outer side but i guess that could of been the ones you are on about from the pcos maybe ?


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning FF's!! 
Leanne...I'm like you hun I research EVERYTHING! but with ref to follie size try not to get to stressed hun (easier said)
I have PCOS and also they found a cyst twice during my tx but some how they just shrank!
Also it only takes one follie hun and one egg for you to get pregnant! and with ref again to size, the one I mentioned
that had got to 26mm was at 14mm 6 day's earlier!!
Basically we can't predict what our bodie's are going to do hun and sometime's we're pleasantly suprised! 
One of the girl's I know had one follie and one egg and when it was fertilised it was a low grade transfer but she's
due in 3mnths!! 
Floofy...Yep I'm in "Consett" hun!! Originally from Liverpool, my family (who are crap) are in Heswall (Wirral), but
I've moved about ALOT!! and now I've been here for nearly 5yrs, where about's are you? 
To all our other wonderful girl's, I hope you're all OK and you have a wonderful weekend! 
Jen.x


----------



## birty

morning everyone, hope everyone is well on this frosty morning.

well just getting ready to leave for work this morning for my last shift in 2 weeks yay!!!!!!!!!!!! so hopefully will be on here more and actually be able to keep up to date with everything, so sorry for lack of personals.

Have finally been referred to a fertility clinic (waiting for date) and DH has got his sperm test (or "wanky clinic" as he calls it) on 27th April. so we shall see what this all brings. Am scared, nervous, excited,and positive. Dont know how long i will have to wait but am sure it will all be worth it. 

take care all and chat soon xxxx


----------



## floofymad

jenni01 said:


> Good Morning FF's!!
> Leanne...I'm like you hun I research EVERYTHING! but with ref to follie size try not to get to stressed hun (easier said)
> I have PCOS and also they found a cyst twice during my tx but some how they just shrank!
> Also it only takes one follie hun and one egg for you to get pregnant! and with ref again to size, the one I mentioned
> that had got to 26mm was at 14mm 6 day's earlier!!
> Basically we can't predict what our bodie's are going to do hun and sometime's we're pleasantly suprised!
> One of the girl's I know had one follie and one egg and when it was fertilised it was a low grade transfer but she's
> due in 3mnths!!
> Floofy...Yep I'm in "Consett" hun!! Originally from Liverpool, my family (who are crap) are in Heswall (Wirral), but
> I've moved about ALOT!! and now I've been here for nearly 5yrs, where about's are you?
> To all our other wonderful girl's, I hope you're all OK and you have a wonderful weekend!
> Jen.x


Hi Jen,
I''m about 15 mins from Durham, in the Sedgefield, Trimdon, Coxhoe area. Ex Tony Blair country!


----------



## jenna201

morning ladies

sorry for no personals but way too many posts to keep up lol.

hope everyone is doing well?

caroline/ sariv we are all due AF on the same day, how funny is that. dont know about you two but this last week is really starting to drag.
Have either of you got any symptoms? i still have none. boobs are tender but not agonisingly painful like last time, i have had no cramps. my temps are up and down so i have no idea if i have succeded or not this month. i hope at least 1 of us gets a bfp if not all of us x


----------



## Jane2011

I'm on tamoxifen after 2 uncomfortable cycles of clomid. Need support with how to counteract rapid weight gain, really struggling. Have PCOS and have gained 22 pounds after 2 cycles of clomid and 1 cycle of tamoxifen. Feeling so low at the moment, am increasing exercise to 4 times a week, just feel like I'm on an upwards treadmill


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Jane

We have a Belly Buddies board on FF too   
To get access you need to go onto your profile and the last thing on the list under the modify profile heading is Group Membership, you then have the link to request access to the belly buddy board. It has lots of defferent threads for all the different diets or general healthy eating and excersise


----------



## Rosey78

Happy weekend lovely ladies.
Wow this thread is sssssssssssoooooooooooo busy I cant keep up!!
Hope you all have somethin g nice planned for this glorious spring day!!
Quick question, can clomid make your LP longer xxx


----------



## jenni01

Jane...Welcome to the thread hun! 
Unfortunately I think that weight gain is a norm for most of us! 
So I can't recommend much hun!...but when it works it will be worth it eh! 

Floofy..You're not far away at all hun!! we should get together and have a natter!! but I'm not coming in shouting Floofy!
I will need to know your name! 

Hi to all our other lovely girl's! 
Jen.x


----------



## floofymad

jenni01 said:


> Jane...Welcome to the thread hun!
> Unfortunately I think that weight gain is a norm for most of us!
> So I can't recommend much hun!...but when it works it will be worth it eh!
> 
> Floofy..You're not far away at all hun!! we should get together and have a natter!! but I'm not coming in shouting Floofy!
> I will need to know your name!
> 
> Hi to all our other lovely girl's!
> Jen.x


Hey Jenni,
I'm off over Easter if you want to have a natter then?.... 3 weeks time we break up 
I might consider telling you my real name....


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,
Reflexology today was amazing. She's such a fab person and I get so much off my chest. Acupuncture point in my ear which represented the uterus really hurt when she put the needle in! 
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## jenni01

Floofy...Oh you tease!! 
No prob's just let me know and we can get together!!...how funny eh!!
Jen.x


----------



## poppy 29

Hey jenni and fluffy

Wud love to meet up to if there's room for me as I live close to u both x


----------



## birba

good afternoon lovelies!
wow how many posts!!
Getting close to test day (25th) and I swear I have been feeling AF coming for a week now, really really sore boobs. have to pee every 10 minutes and tired ... .mmmm  

Re weight gain, Jane yep I have gained some weight since starting clomid, do you also have spots..? My forehead is covered 

Floffy glad reflexology/acupuncture was good hun, I am going every week now!

Rosey nice to see you back!  don't know yet about LP because I'm due next week but I'll keep you posted

Jenna hunni how u doing? I don't know if not having symptoms is a good thing, sometimes with all my symptoms I am thinking gosh that must be pregnancy related and then it's not, and sometimes it's true that preg women don't feel anything! Finger crossed for you babes

Hi Birty, good luck for your appointment hun, is this the first SA analysis for your DH? xxx

angelstar sorry you need to come off clomid, but defo keep tying!! 

Vicnste, Jenni, Poppy hi hunnis

AFM losts of symptoms... will see in less than a week... off to a nap!

Hello to everybody else


----------



## floofymad

Poppy,  yeah would be nice to meet you too.  We were thinking over Easter ..... x


----------



## birty

Its great that some of you can meet up and put names to faces and have a proper natter.

Birba - yes this is the first SA for DH so dont know what to expect really so will just see, thanks xxx Hope these symptoms ease soon for you soon.

Regarding weight gain i have put on about 2 stone since starting clomid so going to see nurse at dr's about losing weight to see if there is anything they can do and yes i too do get spots (more than normal) especially near AF time, suppose its hormones going mental.

angelstar sorry to hear that you have to stop clomid, but dont ever give up hope   

hope everyone is having a good weekend, im now officially on 2 weeks annual leave !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JacquiP

Looks like I'm coming up to ovulating as i am getting more symptoms 
Ovary pain really nasty at times but now getting other symptoms of ovulating so looks like clomid may have kicked in already on the first cycle! We are going to start ttc now so hopefully things are in the right place at the right time 

Hope you are all having a good weekend?!

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Jacqui...You're an early riser like me!! or are you just going to bed! 

Poppy...Yes hun, def come along too!! We shall have to find an inbetweeny point for us all!!...The more the merrier! 

Hope that all the other girlie's are having a good weekend! 
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

If I was not so far away I would love to meet up with you all but I think Gloucestershire is a bit far 

JacquiP, good luck and  .

Floofy, pleased reflexology was good yesterday. Hoping that will be your winning formula 

Rosey, in answer to your question, on my clomid cycles my LP has been 16-20 days and usually 12-14 days. But I'm not sure this is down to the extra progesterone support I was taking at the time. Does this help?

Hi, birba, birty, poppy, jane, jenna, leanne, Amy, Vicnste, SarLiv, Wendy, and anyone I have missed but you're not on the page I can see. Hope you're all ok.

Looking forward to someone having a BFP this week   . xx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning all
Hope everyone ok!!
Thanks for ur help angel. Im from Herefordshire originally but in Bucks now. I occasionally meet people from ffs-its really nice to be able to talk to like minded folk.
The feckless evil     got me this morning so onwards and upwards and as Amy says ding-ding, bring on round 2 xxxx


----------



## floofymad

Aw sorry Rosey.


----------



## jenni01

Rosey...Sorry hunni! 
"Onward's and Upward's"    
Jen.x


----------



## birty

Morning rosey - sorry the evil witch has arrived,     for round 2

Morning JacquiP - hope the pains ease soon, its never pleasant to have these pains.

morning to Jenni, floofy, birba, angel, poppy and all those other lovely girlies reading this thread xxx


----------



## Amy N

Morning ladies....

Hope you are all well:

Rosey- sorry AF turned up for you hun, hopefully the next cycle will bring you joy, keep smiling hunny!!!

Jenni- hows you??

Floofy- glad you enjoyed you accupuncture/reflexology....... how often will you have that??

Angel- i hope we get some BFPS too.....nedd someone to start them off.....whos due to test first

Birty- how are you hun??

Jaqui- all sounds very promising!!! good luck huny!!!!!!!

Birba- hope AF stays away and you get you BFP!!!!!!

Jane2001- good luck with teh tamoxifen hunny xxxx

HELLO to  vicnste, jenna, leanne, sarliv and wendy!!!!! hard to keep up with where everyone is up to!!

AFM CD 9 today (follie scan tomorrow!!!!!), been a bit weepy yesterday, went to see a show with some friends, all of whom have children and one is pregnant, they are all lovely people and good friends of mine. I just couldnt help but feel a bit left out, almost every conversation was about children, and what their kids did etc etc..... its not that they cant talk about things, and i dont want to sound like im complaining about them, just thing cos i was feeling a bit down, its more about how im feeling about myself,  just felt that i couldnt join in any conversation, and felt very alone. I then saw on face book that my mum is taking my two sisters on holiday im may (they are 19 and 23 both work etc, but still live at home) and didnt even invite me, so that made me feel left out again....we are all so close, just upset me a bit, and the fact that i read it on ********, and hey could have told me. I prob wouldnt have gone anyway, but nice to be asked.... i told my mum i felt left out, and she said your narly 26, and got a husband. which i know, but still nice to feel part of the "girliness".....anyway moaning over. Hopefully tomorrow will bring me some good news at my scan, and hoping for at least one nice big follie again!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## birty

Hi Amy - sorry to hear you are feeling down and like you i think i would be feeling the same regarding the holiday with your family, is it too late to go along? i hate those conversations between friends when they talk about their kids as you cant join in and it makes me feel left out like you say but also brings home about IF. hope the scan goes really well for you tomo am wishing you all the luck      . im well thanks for asking just waiting to hear about our first appointment at clinic and DH SA on 27th April. Dont know how long we have to wait for results. any idea? am now off for 2 weeks as well so am gonna make the most of that lol.
have a good relaxing day xxx


----------



## birba

morning my dear FFs!

Amy sorry you have been left out hunni, try and talk to your mum and explain her that this is a sensitive time and you need support and distraction! Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun let us know!  

Birty good luck with your appointment, we had to wait 2 weeks to have the SA results back, my analysis was done quite quickly and I had the blood test results and hormons level the day of my surgery (2 weeks from initial consultation)  

Rosey sorry the evil witch has turned up, keep staying positive!  

AFM still nasty AF symtoms, boobs less painful, temps ups and downs so don't know what to make of that, lots of spots and I'm veeeery irritable today!  

hi angelstar, poppy, jenni, jenna, jaqui and birty - and everybody else that I haven't mentioned!

Have a nice Sunday I'm off to the apple store I dropped my iPhone on the floor and now I can't turn it off anymore


----------



## angel star

Amy, sorry you're feeling down. A big   for you and I hope that your scan shows a nice size follicle tomorrow. 

Rosey, sorry AF showed. 

birty, enjoy your 2 weeks off, hope you've got some nice things planned.

I better go and do some jobs, just sneaked on here while DH is busy in the garden .


----------



## poppy 29

Hey ladies

Just a quick one to say hi to u all, keep positive and lots of luck to u all xx 

Here's hoping we get some  

Can anyone recommend a good foundation to cover up my awful spots feeling quite crappy at mo but hoping I will pick myself up

Speak soon xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi Poppy,
I use Max Factor Pan Stick. It's quite thick so might cover them up?... Sorry you're feeling crappy hun


----------



## Jane2011

Ladies

What a lovely group and support you give each other. I'm currently on day 23, irregular cycle but if AF hasn't appeared by day 34 I'll do a test. Cancelled a night out last night which I never do but was so shattered, I decided it's time to listen to my body. My DH wasn't impressed that he had to go out alone but as I work anywhere between 40 - 60 hours per week, I thought it was about time I took time for me. Feel lazy as have spent the last hour on the sofa watching tv in the middle of the day! 

Wishing you all the best, am so pleased I've found this thread

Jane xxx


----------



## SarLiv

Hi girls 

hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Rosie sorry AF has shown up but next cycle will bring you good things for sure!

Amy its horrible when you feel left out isnt it - im like it with my friends who all have second babies or are pregnant - sometimes i find it hard to face them even though they are all lovely.

poppy - i use bare essentuals mineral makeup and it totally changed my skin - its mineral so much better and i do not really get spots now.  i told a friend who had terrible skin about it and it totally transformed her skin too - its soooooo good!


jane - know how you feel with the tiredness - i have been exhausted today and currently lounging on the sofa!

good luck to those with appointments and scans this week!

Birba your symptoms sound very positive i am very hopeful of you getting a BFP!

AFM - could not resist testing this morning and it was a BFN, i knew it would be and i wanted to get it out of the way. its 11dpo but i do think it would show by now.  anyway i will wait till tuesday and test again to be sure and then stop the progesterone for this month and start again.  i have no symptoms at all, i know that BFN wont change to a BFP.  i was tempted to have a good old cry about it but i told myself off - i really cant keep losing it every month.  onwards and upwards - cycle 2 will start next weekend and then we will see what that brings

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## birba

hi lovelies,
me again.
Naughty naughty I had a HPT ... and it was negative, but hey 9 dpo way too early isn't it?

Symptoms going up, headache and a bit of temp up (my thermometers shows in celsius and temps is now 37.2), hungry and sleepy.

Let's keep everything crossed it's not just nasty nasty AF coming to bother me so early!

How's everyone else?


----------



## leanneNpaul

hey ladies 

just a quicky to wish Amy heaps of luck for tomos scan    , sorry youve had some down moment babe, i think most of us know how it feels and wish you lots of huggs  

awww Sar hun sorry about the bfp, it is a lil early though so maybe another test in a few days if no af might be a good idea just incase   ?

Birba hun sorry about your bfp too, but its wayyyy early so dont give up just yet babe   xXx

Jane, hey babez glad you joined us  you'll find its a bit more chatty n busy then the other one we use lol
wow long hrs, sounds like you could do with a few more of those nights in hun, you never know, chiiling out a bit might help with the fertility too ?

poppy, im the same too, i use a mix of avon , max f and est L, i always mix mine to get the right shade/thickness i like so not much help sorry 

Rosey, so sorry about af , fingers crossed next try will be the one for you  ?! 

hello to everyone else and lets hope this is a new week of good big follies and no more af's with a few bfps at the end of it


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girl's! 
Amy....Good Luck with your scan today hunni!! Let us know how you get on!   
Birba...Test again on the OTD, like you say it's possibly to early and doesn't it take 8-9 day's for implantation? 
Jane...Hi hun, nothing wrong with relaxing!! You've got to recharge your batteries! 
Birty...Hope you're OK, sorry I didn't say Hi yesterday but I wasn't on to long! 

And of course Hello!! to all the other FF Girl's!...Let's have a strong and positive week!!    
AFM: I'm OK, bleeding stopped (weird only lasted 3days?) and the shake's didn't come back! 
Scan tomorrow at 3pm, so see what "Dr Dinosaur" say's!
Have a good day everyone!
Jen.xx


----------



## jenna201

hi ladies 

sorry this is gonna be short but in a rush this morning so will come bk and do personals later. just to let you know i am 12dpo today and done a test on clearblue digital and got pregnant 1-2 so fingers crossed this one sticks and i hope caroline and birba get positive too, i have not a single symptom so i    we all get one.
xx


----------



## jenni01

Jenna....Oh hunni  
Take it easy hun, well as easy as possible and I have everything crossed for you! 
        
Jen.xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Mornig ladies. Hope you are all ok and have had a fab weekend.

Jenna..   Congratulation to you hun. That is the best news. The only symptoms that I have had were cramping the same as AF cramping last weds for 1 day getting milder by the thursday. Lower back ache, boobs that some days are sore other days not. Night sweats but not bad. Do you think I should do a test today then? Which one do you use? Sending you lots of baby glue hun. Im sure it will stick this time.      

Just popping on quick as busy at work this morning.

Will do some personnals later.

Sending you all   and  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

Oh My Jenna thats fantastic - yay really please for you!!!!  good that one of us had a BFP this month - lifts the spirits - sending you lots of glue!

im 12dpo - obviously AF wont show as im on that progesterone but im pretty sure at 11dpo a BFP would have shown so i know if i test today tomorrow it will be negative but i will still have to test to stop the progesterone - costing us a fortune!!

Caroline test today!!!!  Birba good luck testing in a few days 9dpo is defo too early.


----------



## JacquiP

Fantastic news Jen! Take care of yourself and take things easy and hope all goes well. Congrats!
Hope everyone has a good day, I'm exhausted and ready for bed after 2 night shifts xxx


----------



## angel star

Jenna. So pleased for you. Hoping it is a sticky one too  .  x


----------



## birty

What a glorious morning ladies, the sun is shining and the birds are singing and we have a BFP amongst us, congrats Jenna, really hope this one stick for you, i have everything that can be crossed, crossed.

birba - hows you? How are the symptoms? did they sort your phone out for you?

angel - doing an essay for a mentorship course im doing so hope to get that finished quite early on in my A/L, hopefully picking up a new car,  then going to parents on sunday for a couple of days, then going to wembley a week tomo to watch england v ghana then the weekend after that going back to London to stay with brother and going to see Peter Kay at the O2. Also hope to get some gardening done and plant some veggies. Hows things with you?

Jane - being lazy once in a while especially when you feel like crap is not a bad thing, you need to give your body rest and have a bit of you time especially working a lot of hours, i used to do 60 hour weeks and you will pay the price if you dont rest. Take it easy xxxx

Sarliv - try and stay positive, i know its not easy getting those BFN's but it will happen and you will have the largest smile on your face      

Jenni - im all good thanks hun, best of luck with the scan hope it goes well 

Hi to all the other Ladies - Poppy, Leanne and caroline

AFM - just getting on with this essay and ttc wise just taking every day as it comes and taking the vits so not much to say apart from that.

big      to all xxxx


----------



## JacquiP

Hiya, I am so confused. I am on day 14 of my cycle, I've got bad ovary plain,very sore boobs and tried to get an increase in cm but not alot. 
Ovulation tests are not even showing a faint line let alone a positive. I am Iain the basic LH ovulation sticks from amazon. From the cm I wouldn't have thought I've ovulated yet but am coming up to it this week but just thought the sticks would at least show a faint line?
We have started  but just confused. 
Xxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Sarliv...I will get a test today. Just started getting slight AF cramps now so I don't think it will be a BFP but I will check just in case.  

Birty...Mroning hunni. Hope you are doing ok  

Cxx


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna many congrats, got fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I've had to take day off sick, massive migraine sufferer and it's like my body has relaxed enough to be ill. I'm spending the whole day resting, don't understand why I feel so rotten

Jane xxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Jac, ov sticks dont work for everyone hun, maybe in a few days it will show, it could just be that u might ov late ? its egg white/clear cm that is a good tell tale sign and norm comes about 2-3 days b4 ov from what ive had not sure if its the same for everyone though ?

Jenna, omg hun thats brill , many congrats  , really hope its a sticky one this time   

caroline, what cd are you babe ? i know its hard and i do it my self some times ( well heaps but dont tell my dh lol ) but its always best to wait till test day, and remember its about 14days after ov not from the cd14 if your like a few of us and ov late some times!  

Jenni i wouldnt worry hun, i took noreth to bruing mine on and only spotted for 1 day n bleed for 2 then spotted for half a day n my cons said that on fertility stuff it can shorten or longer our af coz it messes with our hormones ect ,  could just be that with you ?

morning to everyone else hope your all doing ok ?

again, all the luck in the world for Amy    heaps of big follies 

afm, not much to say really, felt ' normal' for the last 2 days not bloated ect few mild twinge's/cramps once or twice but thats it so dont think scan wed will show any thing this time   have feel very H though so still   just in case


----------



## SarLiv

Jacqui i dont use those sticks - i just use the digital one as its easier!  but as i understand it you dont need there to be a faint line you need both lines to be the same - so dont worry that you dont have a second line at the moment, your positive OPK will be when all of a sudden the lines are the same - when i check the sticks on the digital one i dont see any line and then on the day its positive and i get a smiley face, if i check the lines too they are both dark lines.

keep going and you should get your positive OPK soon

Jane- sorry you are feeling so poorly today, hope you feel better.

im struggling to keep positive - i know its cycle one, i know its silly to expect it to work first go but as i OV on my own anyway i wondering if clomid will help us at all - 17m not one single BFP and i just feel like i dont want to go on to cycle 2.  i know i have to but it all seems a bit much


----------



## angel star

SarLiv, I know how you feel . It is hard to stay positive and for the first time today I have woken up thinking do I really want to try anymore. Since I had the miscarriage at Christmas 2009 I have had 5 positives but think they were all false now, so I too have had not one BFP in 15 months after getting 2 within 6 months and losing both. Now I've got to deliberately not try this month and another month off clomid after, my progesterone is not good and I feel by now probably some of my other bloods would be up the creek. I'm fed up of going to my GP to ask for blood test forms and ttc being the first thing and last thing I think of everyday. 

But we have loads of support on here and hopefully tomorrow or by the end of today you will be feeling a bit better. It truly is a rollercoaster of emotions and we are just on a dip today but will soon be feeling better. x


----------



## birba

Morning lovelies a sort one as I'm busy at work but just I'll come back later for personals wanted to say Jenna CONGRATS hunni!!!!! soooo pleased for you!  take it easy and I'm sure it will stick!!!!

talk later have a great day everybody!


----------



## SuzieW

Hi Ladies!

This thread is hard to keep up with! Sorry if some of my comments are a little late now...

Sarliv - it's tough to stay positive - I'm on cycle 18 with not a single BFP and it grinds you down.  Sometimes I think it helps to wallow in it for a little while now and again, just don't stay down too long  You asked before about a dip in your temps after ovulation when you're on progesterone:  I've done 3 cycles of progesterone and while I do find it stablises my temperatures to some extent, I still get ups and downs.  This month I think I had a dip around the same sort of time as you, not below coverline, but lower than others, but I think if you get a lot of spotting (as I do), that being linked to your natural hormone levels, mix that with the clomid, you can expect your temps to be a bit unpredictable.  

Floofy - hope you're feeling better.  It's so hard being surrounded by all these fertile people who grumble about being pregnant.  I've had a couple of friends that I've just had to distance myself from while they've been pregnant - I think it's in the interest of the friendship long term!  Some people just don't get it and never will (lucky them!)

Rosey - One of the things Clomid can be prescribed for is LP deficiency, so it can definately extend your LP - it works to balance out your cycle to be more text book if that's something you struggle with, as well as helping people who don't ovulate to ovulate.

Jenna - thank you for giving us all a bit of hope this morning!  Everything crossed that this one sticks for you xx

I'm 15dpo today, but same as Sarliv on progesterone so LP is artificially long.  I went on my girls weekend this weekend (and had a fab time!) so took a test on Friday (12dpo) which was BFN  but that's what I was expecting tbh, so other than the usual feeling a bit sorry for myself it didn't knock me too much.  I have to do another test either later today or tomorrow morning - debating over whether it's better to use FMU, given that my hcg levels are likely to be pretty low anyway, or whether to test today and stop the progesterone earlier which would mean I have a better chance of next cycle not being a write off - if AF comes too late this month, my fertile days fall smack bang in the middle of when I'm on a residential course (grr).  Decisions decisions.  I'm not expecting a different result to Friday's tests as yesterday and today I've had a bit of spotting (which is my usualy enemy), but there's always that "what if" voice at the back of my head.  Got to decide whether the smart money's on this cycle or next one!

Baby dust all round xx


----------



## tori84

Hi day one today so will be starting clomid 100mg tomorrow day 2-6. 
Is there anyone else starting same time as me? Im quite new to posting on this site so forgive me if this is in the wrong place!


I have had success on clomid resulting in ds who is 3. Been trying for number two ever since, looking for friends and support.
xx


----------



## jenna201

wow thank you so much for all your kind words. i am in total shock today, honestly had no symptoms and thought it would be neg, almost fell off the toilet when i saw it.

caroline, you can test if u like hun, i used a clear blue digital and it came up pregnant 1-2 so if you are the same dpo as me its worth a go but i did use first morning urine so dont know if its best to do it tomorrow or to go buy a twin pack which i got for £12 in asda and do one today and see what it says then try on otd day, i am gonna keep everything crossed that u also get a bfp xx

jacquip i used the cheapies from amazon and i never once got a positive it was a total waste of time and money, after 4 month i went and got a box of clearblue digital, i know they are more expensive at £13 on amazon or £20 in supermarket but the first time i used them i got my smiley face so i would def recommend them even tho they are gonna be very expensive in the long term but hopefully u wont need them more than once xx

I am off to the hospital this afternoon for some blood work to make sure all is well after the miscarriage so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and   this is my sticky bubba.
hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## LovesChoc

Leanne...I'm 13dpo today same as Jenna201. I will buy a couple of tests today and try my hardest to wait until tomorrow morning so I use my first urine of the day. Slight cramping at the mo though so don't thing I am.  

Jenna...Thanks hun. Ive got slight cramping at the mo. Feels like dull AF cramps so don't think it will be my month this month. Never mind. I still have one more round of clomid. This will be my 3rd and final for this time around.   I will buy a couple of test and try and hold out for tomorrow morning. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you have a sticky baby.

Jane...Sorry you are feeling poorly today. Sending you a big  


SarLiv/Angel Star...I know how your feeling chicks. If I start on wed which I think I will as im starting to get dull AF cramps I will be starting my 3rd and final round of clomid. I don't want to take it but I know I have to. I have read that most pregnancy resulting from clomid usually happen on the 2nd of 3rd cycle of clomid. Don't give up. Sending you both   and lots of  

SuzieW...Sending you a big   I hope you come to a decision soon.

Cxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

oh right well you should be ok to test then hun if ya wanted, i hope its not af    

good luck jenna for today, also i love your new photo u look amazing  

awww suzie ss u got bfn hun


----------



## SarLiv

Thanks for the support girls - its so good to be able to admit how i really feel and have people understand rather than me just bottling it up and pretending its ok.  Angelstar i know what you mean about TTC being first and last thing you think of - its hard going isnt it.

Suzie your situation sounds so similar to mine with with removal of endo and then your temps shifting too - spotting is the worst, every month i would convince myself it was implantation when i knew it wasnt of course.  good thing is the progesterone does help so you have peace of mind thats what the issue is.  it still sucks not to get a BFP though!!  i have stopped the progesterone slightly early before to move dates around so i know how you feel there - i think if i were you i would do one last test and then stop so you have a chance next month and are not on your course.

Caroline - wishing you lots of luck!!


----------



## jenna201

caroline i had mild cramping my last pregnancy from 7dpo so it could be things moving around in there, dont wanna get your hopes up but you just never know, its not over till the witch arrives and i   she doesnt for you.

Leanne thanks hun, its a pic from my birthday so a good few months old lol, put on a stone since then from treatment but its all gonna be worth it in the end.

suzie sorry u got a bfn but def worth testing again and i would suggest using first morning urine as its more concentrated then and fingers crossed it changes to a pos for u xx


----------



## birba

lunch break finally!

soooo

sarliv when's your test date? I too tested too early so ... finger crossed it will turn in a few days!

caroline I have been having AF cramps since 2 DPO this month! don't know if it's clomid affecting my cycle so much or something else 

Susie sorry you find yourself in this situation ....  when do you get off progesterone?

Angel hunni, so sorry you are feeling so low today, sending you a big hugh we are all here for you lovely  

Jane hope you're feeling better later on with your migraine..... xxxx

Jaqui strange.... how long is your cycle?

Hi Birty hunni, feeling better today but got stomachache now, have ot an app this afternoon at the apple store finger crossed they'll fix it for me! xxx

Jenni you're right, way too early, plu I'm om 9OTD today not yesterday   will test on Friday! 

Hi Poppy, you OK hunni?

I wish a good afternoon to all of you


----------



## Shellebell

tori84 said:


> Hi day one today so will be starting clomid 100mg tomorrow day 2-6.
> Is there anyone else starting same time as me? Im quite new to posting on this site so forgive me if this is in the wrong place!
> 
> I have had success on clomid resulting in ds who is 3. Been trying for number two ever since, looking for friends and support.
> xx


Hi hun

Welcome to the clomid board. I have moved your post into this clomid chatter thread


----------



## LovesChoc

Birba..Ive got my fingers crossed for you hun. Im popping out to the shops in a mo to get a couple of test. I will know for sure then.  

Sarliv...Thanks chick. I hope so  

Leanne...I will get a couple of test and test tomoor morning. I bet I won't hold out though and do one tonight and get a neg and be sad!!! Ive got no patients!!  

Jenna...It is so tough to know as early pregnancy signs are much the same as AF signs.  . I just prey that we have done it this time.  

Cxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

lol your just like me, i know what i should do and im ok and saying to others but doing my self, no lol i do tend to jump the gun n test early , then i get upset coz its not what i wanted to see or if its pale i get upset coz its not strong ect. my trouble is i cant just wait and see, i got to know, always trying to guess and work out what my bodys doing ! 

Welcome to the clomid/tamoxifen chatter 7 topic tori x


----------



## LovesChoc

Leanne...Im just like you. I hone into every twinge, pain, cramp, spot, sore boobies etc and I get myself excited only to be knocked down each month with a big ole bump when AF comes along.
I will test in the morning but I don't think I am.   Im trying to stay positive but it is so hard  

Cx


----------



## JacquiP

Thanks for your replies. Maybe I am just testing on the ovulation sticks. Hopefully it will happen in the next few days. My cycle has been around 6 weeks long, so I usually wouldnt be ovulating this early but I am getting lots of symptoms which is why I have been doing the ovulation sticks.
I will see what happens.
I thought the egg white mucus was just after ovulating?
Hope you are all having a good day and all those due to be testing, good luck, you are in my thoughts.
xxx


----------



## birba

well I'll join the club, in 1 day I think I go through 20 times the thoughts of "Yes I am" "No I am not" preg...!
Need to be strong and wait until friday to test   don't want disappointments before the time!

Jaqui, then I'd wait another little bit, EWCM is just before ovulation hun not after, so as soon as you see it so lots of BMS! 

Big hugh ladies, off to the apple store again let's hope they'll fix the phone this time!


----------



## leanneNpaul

the ewcm helps keep the   alive hun, no point getting it after ov


----------



## poppy 29

Heyeveryone

Congrats Jenna Hun am sure this one will stick xx

I am still feeling really down wish I wasn't but lots of things stressing me out

How's everyone soon sorry am on phone bf can't see everyones messages
Hope everyone is good 

Lots of luck to u all xx


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Jenna - huge congrats hun         to you!

Jacqui - I agree about buying the CB digis. They're more expensive but I didn't used to get lines on the cheapies either.  

Good luck to those of you testing     

Hi to everyone else! 


AFM, I've still got a throat like a razorblade every morning. Can't shake it. Goes during the day but then rough the next morning again.


----------



## Amy N

Good evening ladies.....
Weve been busy on here today havent we?

What fantastic news jenna!!! i hope we all follow in your footsteps!!! BRING ON THE BFP's!!!!!!!!

Well i had my follie scan today, and im responding again.... only one, but thats all it takes, had one measuring 16.6mm, and a few of about 7-9mm which they said werent anythng significant. Im having another scan wed morning to determin when to give trigger injection, and ensure that its matured..... PLEASE let this be our month       

Wishing everyone good luck and lots of Babydust xxx

Amy xx


----------



## Rosey78

WWWOOO-HHHOOO Jena thats great, lets hope its the 1st of many BFPs on this thread!!    
Hello lovely ladies, hope you all had a good weekend.
Thanks for all the support following the feckless witch.
Hoping it will be 2nd time lucky.
Love and baby dust as always


----------



## birba

Hi lovelies,

started to freak out a bit, had some pinky light brown spot, veeeery tiny but defo there, do you think it's a good sign?

sweet dreams everybody


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!!! 

I have been feeling a bit ill today had a very bad headache (still have) so had the day off work and will prob have tomorrow off as well. Will try and get on here as much as poss.

Congratulations to Jenna hope everything works out for you hun,  

Caroline, be sure to let me know your result hun, iv got everything crossed for you!!!    

AFM... i have started my   today so will continue with that and hope for the best!!! 

I will catch up with everyone else when i feel a bit better!! Thinking about you all and sending you all loads of love and  
Night Night xx


----------



## birba

vicnste hunni sorry you are not well, hope u manage to sleep and feel better soon  (I can't sleep)


----------



## jenni01

Morning Everyone! 
Amy...I'm glad your scan went well hunni!! and that's a good size as well!   
Poppy....Sorry you where stressing yesterday, I hope you feel a little better!!...I think everything's multiplied for all of us! 
Birba...It could be an implantation bleed cos your 9/10 day's on aren't you!?....fingers crossed hun, stay strong!   
Hi to all the other FF's! 
AFM:Off for scan today at 3pm, DH is off so said he'd come too!!...I don't know if anyone elsehad ever thought this but I've been imagining in my head him saying something unexpected like "Oh my Jenni your pregnant!"....it's a dream I know but heyho! 
Have a good day everyone!
Jen.x


----------



## angel star

Good morning all  

Jen, hope your scan is ok. Wouldn't it be fab if your dream came true 

Vicnste, hope you're feeling better today. I hate it when I'm not feeling so great around the time I should be having BMS. 

Birba, I really hope it is a good sign.   it is slight spotting with implantation. 

Rosey, hoping second time round is your lucky time 

Poppy, sorry you're feeling so low 

Amy, great news about your follicle size. Hoping you too will be lucky this month and get your BFP 

Floofy, hope your throat clears up soon, sounds painful 

tori84, hello and welcome to this thread. You will get loads of support here we are all really friendly 

Suzie, pleased you had a great time on your girls weekend but sorry it was a BFN for you on Friday . I know what you mean about decisions in relation to your fertile time, I'm the same if DH is away and make him change dates if it clashes, saying that he's usually only away for one night at a time and infrequently so not too much of a problem.

Jenna, I hope your bloods come back with really good levels.

Caroline, have you tested yet?   

Hello Leanne, SarLiv, birty, Jane and anyone I may have forgotten to mention  have a good day and hoping we have more positive news by the end of the day.

AFM, feel better this morning but my body continues to confuse me  . xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi
Just a quick question and loads    and    to all x
is anyone getting injections on nhs who already have a child?
dilly


----------



## angel star

Hi Dilly, sorry forgot to say hello to you earlier  . How are you? Didn't you have a scan the other day? How did you get on?

As for the injections which ones are you talking about? I don't get my hCG injections on the NHS but get a private prescription and they work out just over £4 each so for a month usually between £14-18 depending on how many I have. I suppose I have never bothered asking my GP for these. It's always worth a try. xx


----------



## SarLiv

Birba - i think that sounds like implantation bleeding!!

can someone explain injectibles to me - i dont get it?  how can you have them privately?  do you administer yourself? why would you need them and would you only have them if you were being scanned etc?

AFM - BFN this morning so im 100% sure not pregnant this month.  on to cycle 2 for me, stopped the progesterone so i usually have AF 2 days later and then will start clomid days 2 to 6 again.  i feel better than i did yesterday and i am actually quite proud of myself because every other month i have cried my eyes out for a few days and found it hard to pick myself up but this time i had a down day yesterday but i didnt cry and today im feeling ok again.  i think it really helps having you guys to actually admit how i feel rather than bottling it up each month and then exploding!

cycle 18 for me - 2nd cycle on clomid - bring on the BFP!!


----------



## angel star

SarLiv   Sorry you got a BFN. 

I'm no expert but there are different types of injections women have for fertility. Stimming ones like you would have for IVF but some women have them for ovulation like we are taking clomid (there is a thread right at the top of the index page for clomid / ovulation induction where most, if not all, are injecting). Then there is hCG, some people take this just before ovulation to trigger the release of the egg (I think that is what Amy is doing). For this I suppose you do need to be scanned to ensure the follicle is a good enough size and ready to be 'triggered' but then maybe not . Then you can also be prescribed hCG for luteal phase deficiency to improve progesterone. That is what I have had and it really does increase my levels effectively, but unfortunately for me I think I take a long time to expel it from my body and it has been giving me false positives as this is the hormone tested for on a pregnancy test, so I am not going to have any more of these injections until I get a BFP (positive thinking  ) and just take cyclogest. Once I get a BFP I expect I will have hCG injections twice a week until week 12 but that is my clinic's protocol and everywhere is different. Yes you do administer these yourself and very easy to do once shown how. Hope this helps. x


----------



## birba

hi ladies,
woke up in cramps and light bleeding, freaking out so booked an app with the consultant tonight, it's too early for AF! test is negative so I doubt it's implantation bleeding now......
Can the clomid have affected my cycle so much?


----------



## leanneNpaul

Birb,  hun you wont get a bfp at implant stage it norm takes at least a day or too to change your hormones to show a bfp on a 10mlu test let alone a 20/25 one like clearblue or the doc uses and i have had 3/4 days of light bleeding/spotting for implanting in the past when on clomid so dont loose hope just yet hunni it might not been as bad as you think   

Amy,, wow wtg you thats a brill size for cd10, all mine was very small and as i feel 'normal' i dont think that i will have any big ones . Our scan is at 11:30 tomo so will know more then i guess, good luck with your 2nd scan tomo too   its a big juicy one that gives u a bfp in 2 weeks  

Dilly,, im not sure how it works either hun our con did say to us about them but he didnt really want to get into it there n then and said he will see on wed when he scans us next, the only thing in the whole world im scared of is the feeling of falling , loosing my fam and needles so not sure how im going to do it if i need them lol, i thought that coz i have a 10yr old we wouldnt get any thing like that and they know we dont have the money atm so can only use nhs but he still mentioned it as a option if he feels we need it. will let you know what he says tomo when we get back if you like ? 

SarLiv,, ss about the bfp babe x

Floofy, hope you feel better really soon hun, i used the lemon and honey step suck thingy's and they helps me a lot , i kept mine by the bed so if i woke up i could just pop one in x

Morning to everyone else i missed , hope your all as well as can be x

afm, not much to say really had a few twinges ect near my ov's very dull n mild though and a few in my boobs but nothing to say things are defo happening so not holding out much hope   still feel very H so dh is busy when we are able too lol


----------



## birba

thanks leanne, thank god they gave me an app tonight at 7pm to see what's going on. I am normally bang on 29 days and never EVER experienced bleeding a week before so let's see. Feeling sick, feverish, cramping and headache, I called in sick today which I never do. Going back to bed for now...
I'll keep you posted tonight
Sorry for this ME posting ... 
xxxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good mornong Ladies hope your doing ok today?

Birba...That does sound like implementation bleeding. I know its easy for me to say but try not to panic. I had very bad cramping last wed which was exactly a week before my AF due. I never had any bleeding though. Fingers crossed for you hun  

Leanne..Morning chick. I hope you doing ok sending you a big  

Angel Star..How are you doing? Still feeling  . I know how you feel. my body is all over the place at the mo. I haven't tested as im getting all that signs and symptoms that AF is on her way tomorrow. I will save the test. Very gutted really as I felt sure we had done it this month with all the positive signs was body was giving off. Never mind onto the next cycle  

Sarliv...How are things with you? Sending you a big  

Dilly...Hope your ok? Sending you a big  

Jenni...Dreams do come true hun. Sending you a big  

Vic...Sorry you feeling poorly sick hun  Hope you feel better soon. Im getting all the sign and syptoms of AF arriving tomorrow, so it seems its another BFN for me. Oh well onto the next cycle   Got   vibes for you hun this month. Sending you a big  

Rosey78... How are things with you? Sendong you a big  

AmyN...Fab new re your follie and your right it only takes one. Fingers crossed for you hun. Sending you a big  

Floof...How are you doing my lovely? Sending you a big  

Poppy29...How are things with you? Sending you a big  

JacquiP...The EWCM happens before you release an egg. Its to help protect the   on their journey. Once you get the EWCM they say you are due to Ov within the next 24-36hrs so get lots of   in hun. Sending you a big  

Wow im all hugged out lol. 

Im feeling quite down today. Getting all the tail tail signs of AF which is due tomorrow. i felt syre we had done it this time as I had cramoing last wed, my boobs are bigger then they have ever been, feeling tired, headachy etc. All the signs. Oh well I guess it wasn't ment to be this month. Will be starting my 3rd and final round of clomid this cycle. Then it will be a break then back to the consultants in May to see what next for us!!!  

Cxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

Birb.. good luck tonight hun fingers crossed its good news either way it goes ?! x

caroline.. sorry your feel down atm hun, maybe you should just do the test ?  af stuff can be the same as bfp stuff too ( ie the cramps bloated ect ) so u never know hun, im sure 1 day wont make a big diff if you want to have piece of mind ? if not then i wish you all the luck in the world for your next try x

UPDATE just started to get some sharp stabbing crampy pain each side mostly right though could that be my ov trying to do some thing? what do you think ? i hope so, ive had nothing ( well mostly nothing , 98% of it lol ) until now .
sounds dumb i know but can all the   me and dh have done that made his   go to my tubes just in case cause the twinges or cramps just coz they are there swimming about waiting ?

i know that prob sounds odd and u might think i need to be sectioned now lmao but i juts keep getting a pic in my head of all these tad poles going loopy in a tiny tube bashing about as i walk ect lmao


----------



## jenna201

hello ladies.

caroline i am sorry your feeling down today and that you feel it hasnt worked, i was really praying you would have some good news today, hope you feel better x

Amy wow what brilliant news  lovely size, i pray and hope that this is gonna be your month and that u get your BFP soon xx

birba, i also think it could be implantation bleeding, i am gonna keep everything crossed for you hun xx

sarliv sorry you had a bfn this morning hun, i was hoping it would be positive this morning for you, keep your chin up hun xx

i got my blood test results today and wasnt very happy with results, my hcg came back at 14 and progesterone came back at 30.9 nurse is shocked that the clear blue digital even detected it. got to go back tomorrow for another lot of blood work and i pray that it doubles. the nurse said she was expecting hcg to be around 50 so said its very low and i am so scared that i am gonna lose this baby too


----------



## LovesChoc

Jenna...Wow the test is very sensitive then. Im sure by tomorrow it would have doubled or trippled. I will keep everything crossed for you and   that the little one sticks. Stay   hun. Sending you a  big  . 

Leanne..Thanks hun. Def AF on her way. Have that deep cramping going on!!!  . Prob start today or tomorrow.Never mind. Bless you. Sounds to me like you have a follie ready to come out. The   are so so so so tiny I doubt you would feel them hanging around bouncing up and down. Lovely thought though  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

oh no Jenna sorry you are going through this with the blood tests but hopefully it was because it was so early and your next text will show the increase  

Birba - im still thiking implantation bleed - hope the appointment goes well tonight

leanne -   i dont think you can feel the swimmers but its pretty weird when you think of millions of them swimming away in there!

caroline did you test? hoping there is still a chance for you this cycle


----------



## angel star

Jenna  . I hope that tomorrow your hCG will have doubled. I think the digital tests are really sensitive from my experience and also did you not test 12dpo? That could make all the difference.   all is ok. Take care. xx


----------



## jenna201

Thanks angel, sarliv and caroline, i hope i am just worrying over nothin, at 12dpo it says on the net u should be about 50 which is what the nurse said also so thats why i am panicking, i am hoping i just implanted late and that it hasnt had much of a chance to produce much hcg yet. xx


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- hey hunny, just wanted to give you a big hug, im sure your hcg levles will rise tomorrw, wich will confirm that everything is ok, you must be very stressed with all this hunny, praying its a sticky one for you!!!!!!!

Sar liv- i take clomid, and once mature enough(over 18mm) on scans then am given a pregnly injection(HCG), not all clinics do tese on clomid, but i was told at my clinic that it can increase success rates with clomid(not entirely sure why!!!!), currently the clinic do them, or one of my colleagues, as  i work in the same hospital, but id be happy to self inject if needed. 

Leanne- hope all goes weel at your scan tomorrow and you follies have grown, does you clinic do trigger injections??  

Caroline- so sorry to hear you feel like she is on her way, i pray she doesnt make her apperance, but if she does, try not to let it get you down hunny, and think of it as the start of the cycle that WILL work for you xxx

Angel- how are you hun??

Birba- hope your ok hunny, and you get some answers at your appointment this evening xxx

Hope every one is well!!!! 
Busy packing at the mo(just having a break!!!), start moving in tomorrow, so will try and keep in touch on my mobile whilst internet being transferred, but i appoligise in advance for the lack of personals!!!!

amy xx


----------



## Amy N

Dont know if anyone interested but thrers an "april testers thread for clomid/tamoxifen and OI girls", im not oficially in 2ww yet, but know im due to test april9th..... anyone want to join me over there

Amy xx


----------



## leanneNpaul

ive been trying to get my own pic on here and every time i try i get error page saying i timed out grrrrrr any ideas ?

i give up, will try later tonight and catch up on all the posts then  xx


----------



## angel star

Sorry Leanne can't help you with your technical problem - not my forte 

Amy, good luck with the packing and move and   that you will get a BFP and new beginnings all round for you. 

Jenna, you do what I and I think all of us do and look up info on the net. Try not to worry too much what it says as there can be quite wide variations. I even read when I was having my saga the other month that sometimes if you are having a boy hCG can be lower (whether that's true I don't know).   and fingers crossed.

I'm proper fed up this afternoon. Spent too much time thinking about it all today. I started off alright but got worse. I have just emailed my clinic as I still have so many questions, but they must be fed up of me now, I know I would be but that's exactly how this makes you feel. I don't feel in control and I don't really know what I'm doing sometimes as I'm taking so much stuff. Something that millions find so easy and I have to ask what I feel are stupid questions along the way because the longer ttc takes the more confused I am.


----------



## Shellebell

leanneNpaul said:


> ive been trying to get my own pic on here and every time i try i get error page saying i timed out grrrrrr any ideas ?
> 
> i give up, will try later tonight and catch up on all the posts then xx


Are you trying to put your own avatar pic or just post a pic in one of your posts 
Have you been trying to upload you own pic or cop/paste the link in from another site 

Sometimes it's just because of the size of pic or that the connection is slow (both your pc or our website during peak times)


----------



## JacquiP

Amy, I am not in my 2 ww yet either but think I will be testing in April so am happy to post over there too!xx


----------



## poppy 29

Hey ladies

Well know I know why I was feeling so down period arrived today feeling so deflated and crap tbh but I know I need to be positive and go onto round 2 of clomid

Jenna hub praying ur results go up tomorro am sure it will be fine xx 

Birba hope everything ok and appt goes ok with tonight xx

Sending   and luck to everyone xx


----------



## Amy N

poppy- sorry to see that AF arrived, im sorry your feling down hunny, we are all here if you need us xxxxx


----------



## floofymad

Hi girls,
Such a hectic day... Had auditions for our school musical till late. Still feeling rubbish and now getting a cracking headache too.  

Poppy - sorry AF arrived hun  

Caroline - hope the evil witch doesn't turn up!  

Amy - good news at the scan.      for your BFP!

Jenna - really hope your numbers have doubled hun  

Angel - sorry you're feeling down hun    Don't feel bad about emailing them. It's what they're there for... x 

Amy - have fun moving!  

Leannenpaul - hope you're oving!   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## birba

hi ladies, I am back.

So it's defo AF arriving early, endometrium is shedding.

He scanned me and said I ovulated perfectly and the endometrium was nice and big ready for implantation so good news there.

No masses or cysts everything looks perfect, he did say clomid can affect my hormons and told me not to forget that I had surgery only 2 months ago so period can go out of sync.

regarding the scanning with clomid he says is not necessary because I am ovulating but he is going to check my blood levels on day 21.

So it's day 1 for me today.

The sort of good news is that I had the actual numbers of DH SA. It's 11 millions good motility and morphology no not as tragic as I thought at first, as long as they swim fast I only need one so I insisted of taking another round of clomid as I don't want to waste a month.

To top all of this up I saw my DS today and guess what? She is pregnant. well what can I say... first try, I am happy but I have a bag of mixed emotions.

I'll come back tomorrow for personals my lovelies it's been such a long day and AF pain is really bad. Buy hey onwards and upwards

A big hugh to all of you and thank you for all your unconditioned support


----------



## poppy 29

Orbs

Glad everything is ok, ur consultant sounds good and it's really good u got to c him at short notice, looks like well be clomid buddies I'm due to start clomid again tomorro as I got af too

Hope ur feeling better get nice hot water bottle and cosey up in bed

Night speak tomorro xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies!! Im really sorry for the lack of personals, im just not feeling too good at all and not been on here much! Been off work for 2 days and will prob be off again tomorrow as well. Its not like me at all.

I hope we get some BFP's this month to cheer us all up if anyone deserves them we do!!!  

At the moment i am in my   stage and trying to do it as much as possible!! All we can do is try and hope we succeed. Good luck to everyone testing soon and lots of   to you all.

Caroline.. i hope the nasty witch doesnt show for you hun, make sure you keep me updated! 

Speak to you all at some point tomorrow and i will try and do some personals if my head is back to normal i HATE migranes!!!


----------



## angel star

Good morning everyone. Half way through the week today!

Vicnste, hope you feel better soon 

Birba, sorry it was not the news that you or any of us wanted for you  But you sound really positive that all looked good on the scan. Great about your DH too, good motility and morphology is great  Hope the pain is not as bad today.

Poppy, sorry the   arrived. 

Jenna, thinking of you today and hope tomorrow you get good news about your levels. 

Jen, how did your scan go yesterday?

Amy, you'll be busy today, good luck with everything.

Hello to all of you other lovely ladies. I'm not going to attempt to mention individuals as I did forget some yesterday  . Have a good day and catch up later.

AFM, my lovely dr emailed me back and answered all my questions. Maybe not some of the answers I'd wanted like we should not try next month either because of the risk to any potential baby of the antibiotic I'm taking and the damage it could cause and it remains in the blood stream for several days after completion. I feel it is time wasting but hey, maybe May will be my lucky month .


----------



## Jane2011

Hello ladies

Only been away 1 day and lots happened. I decided to do a test which was BFN as I had been feeling nauseous, off my food yesterday, cramping, what felt Like a uti and lots of migraines. Coupled with not sleeping, I've put it down to just being run down. I went to my GP about it all and he said that I just need to rest if I feel off and that the rest is common side effects to tamoxifen. 

Jen any update on yr scan?

Poppy stay positive for next month

Amy wishing you best of luck, new house, new start 

Caroline, any news? I am due next week and it's disheartening when you feel so yucky. Could be our time next month, I feel like I'm in it for the marathon not the sprint. 

Leanne, how did it go? 

Angel star, you are not alone there. My DH says I'm obsessing, he's far more chilled about it and I have to point out that all these mad changes are happening to my body, not his. If I get to IUI, I'm going to get him to inject do he feels more involved. 

Vicnste - I sympathise with you about the migraines, I've had 3 this week and feel like a right miserable cow.

Birba, positive news - all going in the right direction

Lots of love to everyone else

Here's to a successful April for the group

Jane xxx


----------



## Jane2011

Ps wanted to ask who is on 60 mg tamoxifen and how are the side effects?


----------



## Amy N

Just a quick one as on my phone, my scan showed follicle grown to19.9 mm, had my trigger injection and been told to get busy! Haha, catch up later ! X


----------



## LovesChoc

Morning Ladies. Hope you all ok today? Feeling much brighter this morning. Its so lovely and sunny where I am  

No sign of AF who is due today. I can feel her though she is on her broom stick on her way!!! 

Floof...No evil witch yet but can def feel her on the way!!  

Birba...Sounds like very good news. I am pleased for you. Congrats to your DS. Some people are just so lucky. Sending you a   

Poppy...I won't be far behind you guys. My AF is due today or tomorrow so will be starting my last round of clomid for this cycle. Fingers crossed we will have a BFP this month    

Vic...Hope your feeling better hun. The witch hasn't shown up yet. She is due today. I can feel her!! Hows all the   going? Sending you a big  

Angel Star...Stay   hun. I know it must be frustrating to have to wait again. Best that it is all out of your system. Sending you a big  

Jane2011..No sign of the witch yet, but she is on her way i can feel her. Never mind. I think im right there with you running this marathon. Fingers crossed it will be us next month   . Sending you a big  

Amy N...Hope the move goes all ok hun. Good news that you have a nice follie. Be sure to make time for  

To any ladies I have missed. Hope your all ok and sending you big   and loads of  

Cxx


----------



## SarLiv

morning everyone!

lots been happening - its hard tp keep up

Birba/Poppy sorry AF is on its way - im onto cycle two in a few days when AF shows up so i know how you feel  

Caroline - maybe the witch will not arrive!

Amy gald your scan went well

Angel - sorry you had a down day yesterday - as you know we all understand and we all have them.  glad the Dr came back with some answers for you though

Jane dont know much about Tamoxifen - trying to get my head round the clomid side effects but it sounds like its pretty hard going!  hope you feel better

AFM - waiting for AF to come now, it usually comes 2 days after i stop the progesterone which is today so im all set!

called a reflexologist too to book sessions for this month - quite excited!


----------



## birba

good morning my lovelies thanks for all your kind words,

Poppy hunny our cicles have sync now, it shows can happen even through the internet as for sure I am spending more time with you guys than everybody else  Hope you feel better soon and April is our month we have to believe it!   

Caroline I am praying you get your BFP remember the witch symptoms are the same as pregnancy!  

Amy hunni good luck with the move and with BMS it would be good to celebrate the new house (and new bed) like this! xx

Sarliv finger crossed for you hunni!!

Jane let's hope all these symptoms turns in to good news hun xx

Angel sorry it's another waiting time I know how frustrating that is but I am sure its's all for the best, stay positive lovely xxx

Vicnste sorry you are not feeling well, I am like you been off work since yesterday - not like me either - but I have decided my health is more important than work. hope you feel better soon, migraine is really nasty xxx

Floffy how you doing hun? Is it time to test?

Leannepaul how you feeling with your ovary pain? hope it's getting better good luck with your BMS!

Jenna any news on your HCG hunni?

Hello to everybody else on this lovely board, I am taking it easy today and try to recuperate some physical and mental strength after my DS news I have been a rollecoaster of emotions - but I guess that's normal. 

For all of you who have a lovely sunshine this morning enjoy!

Speak later xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

She will im sorry to say. Ive got the horrible cramping in my ov's. Just waiting for her to show herself!!!   Never mind. Onto the next round.


Cxx


----------



## leanneNpaul

hey everyone, sorry its a me post for now got so much to do and feel pd off.

so we went for the scan which was running late by 1hr 40 mins and then they didnt even have us down even tho we had app and then booked in and the nurse marked us off and then they didnt have our notes either, to top that its bad news, the 13 follies have shrank or gone just pco ones there as always around the edge. 
he said about doing a test in 2-3 weeks if neg ( we know it will be ) then to take provera 5mg this time not the noreth for 10 days then 60mg tamoxifen he said up does to 60mg but we already was on that so goes to show that they dont have a bloody clue and the reg dont talk to the cons enough, i was already pd off so just took the slip n walked out, i guess we will have another go at the 60 and see if it works if not then he did say he will up it again next time to 80mg which is the max of this drug.  he said to take days 2-6 this time as 4-8 is a bit too late, der thats what i was saying from start and then his reg said to take days 3-7 lmao im just about ready to blow today, hubby is really p ing me off wish he was going back to work but coz the times he took the day off grrrrrrrr.  he dont know why im getting twinges ect could just be the pco ect . 

hope ur all ok i will be back sum point later when im more chilled out to read all the posts n do personals ect


----------



## Jane2011

Leanne

Just want to send you a big hug  

Xxxxx


----------



## birba

leanne sorry you have to go through this, it's really not fair and you are right of feeling pd off, senidng you a big hugh, things will get brighter, they have to!


----------



## SarLiv

leanne


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
Sorry Leanne   I had a similar waste of time appt at our hospital 2 weeks ago. 

Sorry to those of you now on Day 1 because of the witch.   

I'm day 13 today so really important to   but DH is really upsetting me. 2 days ago he'd asked what day I was on and then we'd decided it was important to  . I had to encourage him and basically tell him to get himself upstairs cause he said he was too tired. It was just mechanical and pointless and I cried half way through cause he didn't even take his jumper off and said he was cold. Sorry if this is all tmi.. I got so upset afterwards and started thinking 'what is the point?' He said he didn't want to have sex, but had to. He asked why I was upset but when I said, he called me selfish and said I didn't care if he was tired. I sent an email to him the next day, in response to one he'd sent explaining how I felt. He hasn't replied. I've just got home now and he's dressed in a scruffy hoody and joggers and I just know he's not going to want to  . 
I know it shouldn't be mechanical, but we've been together 12 years. The passion has kind of gone a bit iykwim. If I really think about it, I'm upset cause we don't have spontaneous sex, he doesn't seem as bothered as me about baby making and I suppose, I'm not really that surprised we haven't been able to conceive. Sorry to offload all of this


----------



## Shellebell

Huge  Floofy
Me and DH have been married the same time and it's really difficult to hold the spark when TTC. Take a look at the following board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=136.0 (there is a fab sticky post about 11 point guide to relationships  )
We personally turn the BMS into a game/joke  he will get random texts while he is at work if the time is right  usually "Dinner in the oven, get yourself home and in the shower, I need to be serviced"   
I did used to leave post it notes around, but we have nearly been caught out by parents visiting the house and almost reading them


----------



## SarLiv

floofy we have been through cycles where hubby seriously has struggled to be able to do the deed because he said he felt like an on demand machine and there was nothing sexy or romantic about it.  things have gotten a bit better but only because i tell him the week before and then he knows its next week that we should start every other day and he then does not feel like its so "do it to me now!" and we also just laugh about it to be honest because most of the time its not earth shattering by any means - TTC baby making sucks!!

i often think i would like it to be more spontaneous and exciting - i guess TTC is just hard going!

Birba -- meant to say earlier that my hubby had a count similar to yours on his first test - on his second test 4 weeks later it was 20 million which is lower than average but they think ok, i think if he was tested now it would be higher.


----------



## birba

Floffy hunni, we all understand how you feel. Men are like this, I found Shelley's link to Amanda's post very useful and interesting and I will actually get a few tips out.

The one tip I can give you is this:
Rather than saying it's BMS time get an oil massage (the body shop have amazing camomile and lavander oils) and tell him you just want to pamper him, give him a full body massage and don't forget his feet, by then he'll be on his front and you can massage his legs and belly. By then he'll be in the mood, this method is tried and tested and really good to 1. take the pressure off the BMS 2. make him feel it's "about him" 3. he gets relaxed 4. massage is good for getting him in the mood.

Hope this helps hunni  

Sarliv thanks lovely he is going to re-do it, visualising that by the time we get the results I'll be already preg!

How's everybody tonight?

AFM pain a bit better, crazy clomid round 2 starts tonight


----------



## JacquiP

Evening ladies,

My first chance to reply this evening as been working. 

Sorry to the ladies whose periods have arrived and sorry your scan didn't go well Leanne. 

Good luck to those still waiting to test or starting new cycles. 

I'm pretty sure I'm just about to ovulate, I'm now get ewcm and the pain yesterday was crappy. The pain has increased a huge amount today and ive got awful ovary and low down pain. At times it's been so intense. Hoping it for a good reason and text my fiancé today. It's good news as my period was on 2 weeks ago so the clomid must be doing something. 

Feeling very positive at the moment. Going to to lots of ttc with fiancé and fingers crossed. I go off on my hen weekend on Friday so got to make the most of the next 2 days. We have been making love frequently this week as suspected I was coming up to ovulating. 

Hope you have all ha a good evening and have a good day to
Tomorrow. 

Best wishes, Jacqui xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,


Hopefully I'll be back on here soon after my surgery, will have to see what it brings : ) 


Just wanted to welcome Jacqui to the site    I've boosted up your bubbles so wishing you loads of extra luck this month. 

Sadie 
xx


----------



## angel star

Good morning all  

Jane, sorry about your BFN  . Hope you're feeling better and the side effects will wear off soon.

Amy, lots of     and  

Caroline, sorry you feel AF on the way  . 

SarLiv, hope you're ok?

Leanne, so sorry your were messed around at your appointment yesterday . It shouldn't happen and the doctors should know what they're doing, it doesn't exactly instil confidence  . 

Floofy   . I think most of us have been where you were yesterday. I know BMS has been a real problem at times for us and my DH has felt he has had to 'perform' and then can't and then I get upset and say what't the point etc. It's a lot better these days, but in the early days it was awful. I cannot say how many hours we spent talking about this  . I hope you find the link Shellbell has given you helpful and today is a new day. Take care of yourself and offload what you want on here, we're here to listen to you  .

Birba, good luck with this cycle  

Jacqui, fingers crossed for you too. Great you feel so positive - keep it going  

MrsMaguire, hello. How you doing?  

Jen, hope you're ok?

Jenna, thinking of you today and   the results are good.

To everyone   and  . xx


----------



## SarLiv

Morning everyone

Jacqui - sounds like OV is def on its way - good luck!!

Jenna -  how are things?

Vic - are you feeling any better today?

how is everyone else?  Witch arrived for me today - im ok about it as i obviously knew she was coming as i stopped the progesterone - for the last two cycles she has come a day earlier when it was just a natural cycle with progesterone support so actually it seems that clomid has worked on my Luteal Phase as it gave me a day extra and not spotting etc once progesterone stopped.  so thats a good thing!  (have to keep thinking of the good things!!)  starting round 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Rosey78

Aagghhhhh just wrote lobg post then signal dropped as on train.
Will just be quick one to say good morning. What a lovely day it is, i def feel this weather puts a spring in your step..........roll on hopefully lots of spring and summer sunshine. Apparently fertility rates increase in the spring so lets hope thats the case for all of us on here!!
Sorry to those of u who has had the feckless witch make an appearance-goping next cycle will be a lucky one.
Sorry to those of u who seem to be getting nowhere with Drs or hospitals at the moment- so very frustrating.
Thoese of u in 2ww wishing u all the luck in the world.
Those waiti.g to ovulate, hoping that a spring time egg is growing big and strong preparing to make its journey and find an equally strong swim!!
Afm i forget to take 2nd dose clomid last night, i was so tired fell aslepp. Checked in net and it says to take when remembered 0630 then take as normal. Wondering if will get any symptoms today now tho and off to cinema after work. Anyways hopefully all will be ok.
Apologies for spelling doing this quick as still on train and dont want to risk losing it again by doing spell check
Love and sticky vibes to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Ps Thinking of u today Jena and keeping everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## LovesChoc

Good morning ladies.

AF arrived in the night. Oh my god it was agony  . Not had a bad one like that in a long time. Was popping the pills like they were going out of fashion. I feel like a dead man walking and so drained!!! Start on round 3 tonight. My last round for this cycle. Not looking forward to it.

Leanne...Sorry you had a nightmare appointment. Everytime I go I always see someone different, who hasn't a clue on my history as they haven't bothered to read my notes. So I have to tell them all whats happened which is so draining and very annoying!!!! No more Mrs nice guy though when I go back in May. God help them if its someone different and they haven't read my notes!!!  

Floof...Sorry about your DH. Its so hard with BMS to try and jazz it up a bit. It is stressfull as its so important. Keep your chin up and maybe try and introduce massage, dressing in sexy undies or even send dirty text messages to get him in the mood. Sending you a big  

Shellebell...How are things with you? Sending you a big  

Sarliv...Hows it going hun. You doing ok? Sending you a big  

Birba...How are things with you. Sending you a big  

Jacquip...Good to hear that the clomid is working for you hun. Good luck. Fingers crossed for you. Have fun with the  . Sending you a big  

MrsMaguire....  and good luck with your op. Sending you a big  

Angel Star...Got the dreaded AF and she was a bad one. Came on in the night. never mind onto my 3rd round of clomid. Sending you a big  

Rosey78...Hope you doing ok? Due to start round 3 of my clomid tonight. Sending you a big  

Vic...Hope you doing ok hun and starting to feel better? Sending you a big  

To all the other ladies that I have missed. hope your all ok? Sending you big   and loads of   and   

Cxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hello everyone!!  

I will catch up on all personals soon...

Caroline.. so so sorry you got that nasty witch hun   and that you are in so much pain with it!! I know you must be feeling so deflated right now but try and keep your spirits up hunni, im thinking about you   At least you can start taking your 3rd round now and i will have all my fingers crossed for you,  

Im feeling a bit better now thank god i am taking the rest of the week off work though! starting to get slight ov pains so just keeping up with the BMS and see what happens

Will try and get back on here later on,    to all xx


----------



## jenna201

hey ladies only a quick one as some of you have been asking about result. well unfortunately it didnt go well, my hcg dropped to 10 instead of rising so should miscarry any day   really gutted but nothin can be done so i just have to wait. got a scan on saturday and repeat bloods next week. will do personals tomorrow and hope everyone is ok x


----------



## floofymad

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all your support. Yesterday was horrible and had a total breakdown.  Eyes were so puffy this morning. Been on a course all day, so not spoken to DH. He did send a message asking if I was ok, and then said he was worried about me/us. Not sure what'll happen today. 
We're defo not in with a shout of getting a BFP this month. 
Caroline and Sarliv - sorry the evil witch got you  
Jenna - hope everything goes ok today  
Vic - glad you're a bit better.   Take it easy. 
Mrs M - good luck with your ops

Will be back later to talk to the rest of you 
Love you all


----------



## angel star

Jenna   . So very sorry for you. 

Caroline, poor you with the   causing you so much pain.   that this will be your month.

Floofy  .

 to all the rest of you - Friday tomorrow


----------



## floofymad

Jenna - so sorry this is happening to you again    Take care and offload here any time   

Angel - I've noticed in your sig that you're doing the Naprotechnology programme. How do you find it?... Where do you go to see someone?

Floof x


----------



## poppy 29

Hi everyone

Jenna hun thinking of you, your such a strong lady   xxx

Hey Floofy hope you are feeling better sometimes its good to let it all out   x

Hey Vic glad your feeling better, theres lots of nasty bugs going around  x

Caroline how ru doing hope pain is better xx

Birba how are you doing did you start clomid last night? how you feeling on it? xx

this period is painfull am not liking it at all, since my operation in feb last year to remove endo my periods were nearly painless, now its not after first go of clomid, am so scared that the endo will come back which means another operation, dont know if its the clomid but nearly fainted at work today and felt awful if i hadnt of sat down i think i would of, feeling bit fed up of the whole situation 

speak soon lovelies xx


----------



## Jane2011

Jenna

Sending big hugs   - we're here if you need us xx


----------



## birba

hi ladies.

Jenna I am so sorry about what's happening to you, again, there are no words so here's a big hugh my lovely 

Poppy are you feeling better hunni? I think it's the clomid that does this effect of feeling faint. My pains are starting to fade away a bit but headache is never leaving me ... 

Floffy how's it going? Did you see your DH yet? Stay strong hun! we're here for you and understand perfectly what you are going through 

Vicnste glad you're feeling abit better hun, chin up and let's stay positive!

Caroline/SarLiv so sorry the witch arrived, big hugh to you stay strong! 

Angel thanks hunni, same to you, how u doing? xx

Hi Rosey how you doing?

Mrs Maguire good luck with your op hope you won't be in too much pain afterwards (is it laparoscopy?) xxx

Jane how you doing hun?

Jaqui sounds ov pain, good luck hun!

AFM crazy cat scared the life out of me today, disappeared for almost 20 hours, thank god he came back and looked at me as to say "and what is YOUR problem"?!  

Clomid day 2 so far so good a part from a bit of night sweats and headache  

Hubby is back tomorrow and we're going to see Derren Brown in Liverpool on Saturday so really looking forward to this week-end

Hope everybody is going to have a better day, have you noticed that majority of us are going through the same phases i.e. 2 WW, AF coming etc? It's weird.....

Love to all xxxxxx
B


----------



## SarLiv

hi girls, 

Jenna i am so sorry   thinking of you.

Poppy - i found after my lap my endo pains went too and i have also had some bad cramps today which i assume is the clomid - its not nice so i can sympathise with you.  

Caroline - feel your pain on the headaches too!! 

floofy hope things are better for you tonight - my friend fell pregnant on the one month she was sure they did not do it at the right time - she was convinced she would need IVF but it happened the month they missed what what said was her peak day.  so you never know.

Rosey - loving your spring positivity!!

we are going away tomorrow for a long weekend so i wont be around - not going to be a romantic one as AF is here and starting clomid tomorrow nice - but nice to get away!

have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## angel star

Hello all of you  

Lots of   to those of you having a difficult time.

 to all, especially those who are starting a new cycle and are on 2ww.

 to all of us hoping that we soon have our own wee bundles of joy.

Hoping you all have a good weekend and try to relax and do something nice for yourselves.

xx


----------



## Jane2011

Morning ladies

How we all doing today. For the first time in my life, I'm gutted to be missing exercise. In a bid to combat the rapid weight gain, I treated myself to 10 personal training sessions. Thought it was better than signing up to an expensive gym and then not going. My trainer has had to re arrange as he's got a puncture. I was up, feeling positive and ready to go. 

Sun is shining, can hear the birds tweeting and am wishing everyone a fabulous Friday Xxx


----------



## Rosey78

Good morning wonderful ladies, yet again another sunny day. On train back to Hereford to pay a surprise visit to my Mum.
Hope you all have something nice planned this weekend??
Jena really sorry to hear ur news. Take all the advice u can from specialists now-when i had miscarriage last year 2separate fertility specialists said to wait for one cycle after as the lining following can sometimes not be as thick. Maybe give your body a break for a while and hopefully next month will be a sticky one. I have vowed never to test again until at least 7days late as i have had similar thing- i think cause we are so intune with our bodies for obvious reasons we test early. Possibly if we didnt we would go on to bleed and just assume its a normal period but just few days late. When u read bout miacarriage it says that a lot. Hence why i think waiting a while is good as u not got heartache of a bfp gping to a bfn. Easier said than done i suppose but for me i think its about self preservation else id go a bit doo-lally.
Im praying you will be lucky soon x
Jane personal trainer wish some of your motivation wud rub off on me. I really need to get bit more active.
Sorty for lack of personals but cant scroll back on this phone but as always those of you ib 2ww lets see some lovely bfp soon
Those waiting to ovulate.........come on little eggies grow grow grow!!! 
Abyobe currently taking their meds........no hot flushes, crazy moments, tearful times or any other peculiar side effects please!!
Love and baby dust to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N

Just a quick one, I am still around but got no internet at the new house at the moment! I have been keeping up to date with you all. Im sorry things are so rubbish for some of you at the moment! AFM. Well had trigger on wed and did the deed wed night, havent managed to do it since so im hoping we do tonight, just hope we will have done it at the right times! To be honest though I knew it would be tough with moving, but it only takes one of his best swimmers! Staying positive for now! Be back soon x Amy x


----------



## floofymad

Hi all,

Good luck Amy this month    

Jane - you sound so much fitter than me! I can be so lazy sometimes....  although I put it down to my busy job running around all day...

Rosey  and Sarliv - have a nice weekend  

Birba - enjoy Derren Brown. I've always wanted to see him live! 

Poppy - hope your pain has eased off  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM, a bit better today, feeling a little more positive. DH tried harder yesterday. We ate takeaway and I shopped online! 
Had an easy day at work and finished at 2pm. Got bad toothache though. Started yesterday and had to pop into the dentist to make an appt for Mon. I really hate dentists. If she says something is really bad, I can't cope getting a tooth taken out.  

Love to all 
Floof


----------



## Rosey78

Hey floof
Like the poem thing at bottom of your ticker.
Glad u feeling better today....Shopping on line always helps! Have u tried listening to your ipod with some cheerful tunes whilst at dentist-may help xx

Hey Amy happy bding later.........christen the new house maybe xxx


----------



## angel star

Morning, so annoyed I cannot sleep in today 

Floofy, sorry I missed your question yesterday about Napro. I will PM you but I go to Life FertilityCare in Leamington Spa. There aren't many places that do Napro in UK and I think only 2 Drs and one is in London. Hope your toothache eases.

Amy, hope you're settling in and keep up the positivity.

Rosey, hope you had a good day with your mum yesterday - or are you there for the weekend?

Jane, I could do with a personal trainer to motivate me. I've been saying for weeks I will go for an early morning run before DH goes to work but still haven't even dug my trainers out from the back of the wardrobe  .

Hope all of you are ok and chat soon. Off to my mum's for the day so will not be around until much later or tomorrow. xx


----------



## birba

morning my lovelies,
the sunshine has disappeared this morning 

Just a quick one to say hi, I'll come back tomorrow. Only day that hubby is home then Derren Brown tonight! 

Only side effect of clomid today is headache, I think round 2 is going better than round 1 to be honest. 

Have a wonderful sunday and talk tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## jenna201

Afternnon ladies, hope you are all well?

well i had my scan today, nothing in there again but its all a bit confusing as she saw a dominant folicle which was 15mm in size so told me to get at it as soon as. my levels are now at 8 so still got to wait them to come bk down, the doc thinks my egg fertilized and started to implant but for some reason failed and that my body had reabsorbed it or somethin as my lining is really thin at 11mm  so she cant see my bleeding anytime soon, anyone else heard that?


----------



## jenni01

Morning Girls! 
Just a quickie, but I hope you're all having a good weekend! 
Jenna...God hun I'm sorry for your loss  
With ref to your question, I've not heard of that before sorry, are they going to look into it deeper for you? 
Floofy....Glad your DH is trying harder....it does make life a little easier!! 
AFM: Scan went OK, he want's me to stay on 50 dose for another 2mnths and then take it from there!...I must admit I'm getting a little impatient, but we all have day's like that eh!
Just finished off all my spring cleaning so I'm now going to tackle the ironing! 
Sooner I get back into work the better!! 
Hi to all of you and I hope the weather's nice where you all are!! Take care girl's! 
Jen.x


----------



## birba

morning lovelies!

Jenna sorry hunni, really gutted for you. Don't know the answer to your question love... 

Jenni enjoy spring clean, good news on the scan!

Angel how did it go with your mum? Hope you enjoyed yourself

Poppy how you feeling?

How's everybody else??

AFM I went to see Derren Brown (amazing show) and guess what I met him afterwards!!!!  Got picture and book signed! I must say that really cheered me on!  wanted to show you the pic but don't know how to do it 








Hope everyone is having a good week-end!


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260094.0


----------

